# Vaccino (G.P.) obbligatorio per tutti i lavoratori pubblici e privati



## admin (15 Settembre 2021)

Come riportato da tutti i quotidiani in edicola, ci siamo per l'obbligatorietà del vaccino (alias Green pass) per tutti i lavoratori. Sia pubblici che privati. Oggi arriverà l'ok da parte del Governo.

Draghi:"Si fa quello che si deve fare. Anche se impopolare".


----------



## Saelemaekers (15 Settembre 2021)

Prevedo orde di licenziamenti


----------



## Super_Lollo (15 Settembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da tutti i quotidiani in edicola, ci siamo per l'obbligatorietà del vaccino (alias Green pass) per tutti i lavoratori. Sia pubblici che privati. Oggi arriverà l'ok da parte del Governo.
> 
> Draghi:"Si fa quello che si deve fare. Anche se impopolare".


Mi rammarica che si debba arrivare a questo per far capire alla gente che è strettamente necessario che si vaccini tutti. 
Bisogna arrivare all imposizione, incredibile.


----------



## Dexter (15 Settembre 2021)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Mi rammarica che si debba arrivare a questo per far capire alla gente che è strettamente necessario che si vaccini tutti.
> Bisogna arrivare all imposizione, incredibile.


In effetti con il 76% della popolazione over12 vaccinata e, considerando i guariti con anticorpi, l' 82% over12 é coperto, é assolutamente necessario. 
Over60 siamo quasi vicini al 90%. Tutto normale.


----------



## Teddy (15 Settembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da tutti i quotidiani in edicola, ci siamo per l'obbligatorietà del vaccino (alias Green pass) per tutti i lavoratori. Sia pubblici che privati. Oggi arriverà l'ok da parte del Governo.
> 
> Draghi:"Si fa quello che si deve fare. Anche se impopolare".


Praticamente lo vogliono rendere obbligatorio ma senza assumersi le responsabilità, correggetemi se sbaglio. Mi sembra una bella paraculata.
Mi spiace che la parte scientifica venga infangata poi dalle decisioni politiche.


----------



## Marilson (15 Settembre 2021)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Mi rammarica che si debba arrivare a questo per far capire alla gente che è strettamente necessario che si vaccini tutti.
> Bisogna arrivare all imposizione, incredibile.



Qualcuno diceva che per gli Italiani ci vuole il bastone, mai parole furono piu' sagge. Il bello e' che le persone per cui ci vuole il bastone, userebbero con piacere il bastone a loro volta. Bizzarrie tipiche dell'italica gente. Ah, quando c'era LVI..


----------



## Milanforever26 (15 Settembre 2021)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Mi rammarica che si debba arrivare a questo per far capire alla gente che è strettamente necessario che si vaccini tutti.
> Bisogna arrivare all imposizione, incredibile.


Infatti.. Ma non siamo l'unico paese eh.. Tutto il mondo è paese mi sa....


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (15 Settembre 2021)

Eppure sarebbe bastato dire la verità dal 1° giorno di somministrazione.
Invece hanno talmente paura di inserire l'obbligo,che vanno avanti a suon di minacce.

Ma come si legge in alcuni post,ad alcuni piace questo metodo intimidatorio (da parte dello Stato) ed essere presi per il cù


----------



## mark (15 Settembre 2021)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Infatti.. Ma non siamo l'unico paese eh.. Tutto il mondo è paese mi sa....


Basta guardare cosa succede negli Stati Uniti in cui non solo una buona fetta di popolazione non si vuole vaccinare, ma si rifiutano addirittura di indossare mascherine e di seguire le basi. Risultato: esplosione di contagi.


----------



## Super_Lollo (15 Settembre 2021)

Dexter ha scritto:


> In effetti con il 76% della popolazione over12 vaccinata e, considerando i guariti con anticorpi, l' 82% over12 é coperto, é assolutamente necessario.
> Over60 siamo quasi vicini al 90%. Tutto normale.


E appunto, pensa te se bisogna arrivare a obbligare al gente a vaccinarsi per liberarci del problema. 
E' come se domani tutto il mondo diventa muto e l'unico modo per tornare a parlare è mangiare una mela ma qualcuno inizia a dire che le mele fanno venire la carie e le doppie punte. 
Da una parte c'è l'idiozia dei no vax ( poi si pentono tutti quando sono in terapia intensiva che stanno per schiattare ) dall altra c'è uno stato che fa una legge di imposizione. 

La gente deve uscire di casa e smetterla di guardare i social, gli ignoranti non sanno gestirli. 
Ho fatto un webinar settimana scorsa in merito, cose assurde.


----------



## gabri65 (15 Settembre 2021)

Io veramente non capisco.

Cioè, e non poteva essere fatto subito, invece di mettere in piedi un teatrino? Era lo scopo fin dall'inizio, e lo sappiamo tutti benissimo. Io sarei perfino d'accordo con una cosa del genere rispetto ad altri modi di fare.

E' evidente (e qui ovviamente i soliti facinorosi disonesti esordiranno con il gombloddismoh) che è un modo di operare esclusivamente politico. Se avessero messo l'obbligo dall'inizio allora ci sarebbe stata la paura di far come i nazisti, per poi comunque farlo sul serio.

Il vaccino serve? Bene, e allora lo fanno tutti, e chiuso. Sapevano benissimo tutto, non ci prendiamo per il culo. E non potrebbe essere altrimenti, perché se no vuol dire che al comando ci sta gente incompetente e tanto vale metterci un novizio che non ha idea di come funziona la società.

Poi non venitemi a dire che si va dietro esclusivamente alla sgieeenza. Dai, che non regge. Non ha mai retto.

Adesso il risultato è che parti da una base popolare già infiammata a dovere, ed hai esasperato gli animi una volta di più, senza senso e senza nessun beneficio per i cittadini.

Questo per gli ingenui. Per me lo hanno fatto apposta, proprio per aumentare la confusione, e non c'è niente di nuovo sotto il sole.

Sono dei totali cialtroni e basta. Poi anche noi ci facciamo valere, eh.


----------



## willcoyote85 (15 Settembre 2021)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Io veramente non capisco.
> 
> *Cioè, e non poteva essere fatto subito, invece di mettere in piedi un teatrino?* Era lo scopo fin dall'inizio, e lo sappiamo tutti benissimo. Io sarei perfino d'accordo con una cosa del genere rispetto ad altri modi di fare.
> 
> ...


io un po' li capisco. lo hai detto anche tu che se lo avessero fatto subito sarebbero arrivate critiche aspre.
non tutti sono d'accordo quindi portarli a poco a poco è proprio una scelta pensata, anche in funzione di eventuali proteste-disordini.
per loro andava fatto a ragione o torto e a questo punto avrei fatto anche io una cosa graduale...


----------



## princeps (15 Settembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da tutti i quotidiani in edicola, ci siamo per l'obbligatorietà del vaccino (alias Green pass) per tutti i lavoratori. Sia pubblici che privati. Oggi arriverà l'ok da parte del Governo.
> 
> Draghi:"Si fa quello che si deve fare. Anche se impopolare".


Vorrà dire che perderò il lavoro e finirò in mezzo alla strada...vedremo cosa succederà


----------



## gabri65 (15 Settembre 2021)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> io un po' li capisco. lo hai detto anche tu che se lo avessero fatto subito sarebbero arrivate critiche aspre.
> non tutti sono d'accordo quindi portarli a poco a poco è proprio una scelta pensata, anche in funzione di eventuali proteste-disordini.
> per loro andava fatto a ragione o torto e a questo punto avrei fatto anche io una cosa graduale...



Bene. Ed allora non scriviamo per anni le solite fesserie sulla sgiiiienza, come ribadisco. Non dico direttamente a te, eh.

Son scelte esclusivamente politiche che poco hanno a che vedere con il benessere dei cittadini. Il benessere è tutto loro. Loro mirano a rimanere a cavallo, poi se a causa di questa scelte le cose vanno male o qualcuno ci rimette la pelle, non gliene può fregar di meno.

Non hanno né il coraggio né l'interesse di fare una cosa fatta bene, da un punto di vista sanitario. Credibilità zero, poi ovviamente qualcuno troverà il modo di applaudire.

Sono due anni che qualcuno lo dice, ma questo lo rende un gombloddisdah a prescindere.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (15 Settembre 2021)

princeps ha scritto:


> Vorrà dire che perderò il lavoro e finirò in mezzo alla strada...vedremo cosa succederà



Tranquillo,con il RDC e il lavoro nero arriverai a guadagnare sicuramente il doppio


----------



## willcoyote85 (15 Settembre 2021)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Bene. Ed allora non scriviamo per anni le solite fesserie sulla sgiiiienza, come ribadisco. Non dico direttamente a te, eh.
> 
> Son scelte esclusivamente politiche che poco hanno a che vedere con il benessere dei cittadini. Il benessere è tutto loro. Loro mirano a rimanere a cavallo, poi se a causa di questa scelte le cose vanno male o qualcuno ci rimette la pelle, non gliene può fregar di meno.
> 
> ...


loro non hanno mai avuto l'interesse a far bene ma solo a rimanere li, ma questo lo sappiamo già da prima del covid credo.
in questo caso specifico, secondo me, non sono così criticabili per questa scelta.


----------



## raducioiu (15 Settembre 2021)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> E appunto, pensa te se bisogna arrivare a obbligare al gente a vaccinarsi per liberarci del problema.
> E' come se domani tutto il mondo diventa muto e l'unico modo per tornare a parlare è mangiare una mela ma qualcuno inizia a dire che le mele fanno venire la carie e le doppie punte.
> Da una parte c'è l'idiozia dei no vax ( poi si pentono tutti quando sono in terapia intensiva che stanno per schiattare ) dall altra c'è uno stato che fa una legge di imposizione.
> 
> ...



Intanto bisognerebbe avere rispetto anche di chi la pensa diversamente senza tacciare di idiozia sempre chi la pensa diversamente o le sue idee.
Quindi tu paragoni una carie alla disabilità e alla morte delle persone. Chi ha avuto reazioni avverse gravi o permanenti dopo la vaccinazione si è pentito dopo il vaccino se vogliamo metterla su questo piano (probabilmente anche chi è morto, come la quattordicenne deceduta pochi giorni fa). Poi certo a buona parte dei media (in larga parte finanziati dallo stato e legati a partiti e proprietà pro-vax a ogni costo per questioni politiche e economiche) viene più facile sbattere in prima pagina il "novax morto di covid" (anche quando era una poveratta che semplicemente stava ancora riflettendo, come successo a Brescia qualche giorno fa).
Chissà perché i discorsi, magari più realistici, sulla "carie" non valgono per le cure domiciliari.


----------



## SoloMVB (15 Settembre 2021)

Ora però dicano chiaro e tondo,senza poi tornare indietro,che col vaccino obbligatorio per tutti i lavoratori,dipendenti e titolari,nessuna attività subirà più alcuna restrizione o chiusura appena si tornerà in zona arancione o rossa,lo dicano ora e si preparino alle fucilate se fanno il contrario.


----------



## Manue (15 Settembre 2021)

Non penso che siano misure introdotte per tenere sotto controllo l'emergenza sanitaria...


----------



## Masanijey (15 Settembre 2021)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Io veramente non capisco.
> 
> Cioè, e non poteva essere fatto subito, invece di mettere in piedi un teatrino? Era lo scopo fin dall'inizio, e lo sappiamo tutti benissimo. Io sarei perfino d'accordo con una cosa del genere rispetto ad altri modi di fare.
> 
> ...


Amico Gabri, sai che ti rispetto e mi stai troppo simpatico.
Su questo tema però siamo lontani anni luce..

*Evento*: un virus si diffonde improvvisamente, in tutto il mondo, e provoca qualche disagio......
*Reazione*: si cerca un vaccino che combatta il virus

Io se ci penso (al bordello che è stato fatto) divento pazzo! Ma cosa diamine si doveva fare? Cosa c'è di strano nel trovare un vaccino se un fottuto virus si sparge ovunque?

Io davvero divento pazzo se penso alle fandonie che sono cominciate a circolare in rete e a quante persone sono riuscite a conquistare. 

Ci sarebbero state decine e decine di ragioni per scendere in piazza: sprechi di denaro pubblico, vitalizi ai parlamentari, decadimento del sistema scolastico, corruzione negli appalti, trasporti pubblici penosi, precariato, aumenti delle bollette (questa è proprio recente e nessuno ha battuto ciglio!)... Giusto per citarne alcuni che ci toccano un pò tutti.
Mai visto una reazione così forte per uno di questi temi.. MAI!
Tutti a casuccia a tifare per la squadra del cuore. Punto.
Siamo scesi in piazza all'unisono per protestare illogicamente contro l'unica soluzione logica ed applicabile in caso di pandemia.

Si vuol scoprire come è nata la pandemia? Sacrosanto! Ma questa è una storia parallela.. Scopriamolo ma intanto pariamoci il culo. Io sinceramente pensavo che davvero un obbligo non fosse necessario in questo caso. 

Io credo che questa faccenda abbia fatto emergere un nuovo lato della società di oggi, dove veramente i social stanno prendendo il sopravvento su tutto in maniera veramente pericolosa.

Preciso: il mio discorso è globale, non giudico chi si è posto domande legittime o chi ha criticato la gestione economica della pandemia, che è ancora un'altra questione.


----------



## varvez (15 Settembre 2021)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Mi rammarica che si debba arrivare a questo per far capire alla gente che è strettamente necessario che si vaccini tutti.
> Bisogna arrivare all imposizione, incredibile.


Ma tu credi davvero a quello che scrivi?


----------



## Super_Lollo (15 Settembre 2021)

raducioiu ha scritto:


> Intanto bisognerebbe avere rispetto anche di chi la pensa diversamente senza tacciare di idiozia sempre chi la pensa diversamente o le sue idee.
> Quindi tu paragoni una carie alla disabilità e alla morte delle persone. Chi ha avuto reazioni avverse gravi o permanenti dopo la vaccinazione si è pentito dopo il vaccino se vogliamo metterla su questo piano (probabilmente anche chi è morto, come la quattordicenne deceduta pochi giorni fa). Poi certo a buona parte dei media (in larga parte finanziati dallo stato e legati a partiti e proprietà pro-vax a ogni costo per questioni politiche e economiche) viene più facile sbattere in prima pagina il "novax morto di covid" (anche quando era una poveratta che semplicemente stava ancora riflettendo, come successo a Brescia qualche giorno fa).
> Chissà perché i discorsi, magari più realistici, sulla "carie" non valgono per le cure domiciliari.


Ma dai ma di cosa stiamo parlando, 2 morti al giorno presunti per reazioni avverse al vaccino 600 all anno facciamo 1000, facciamo 10.000 morti per colpa del vaccino all anno in un anno su 80milioni di dosi già fatte. 

Stavo spiegando prima che ho seguito un corso proprio su queste cose e settimana scorsa e spiegava come i social siano in grado di distorgere la realtà fino a ribaltarla. 

un 5% di persone negative fanno più rumore del 95% di persone positive. Agli occhi di chi legge i commenti pare che tutti siano contro una determinata cosa. La realtà è che il restante 95% delle persone non commenta il video o la notizia perchè è concorde quindi si limita a seguire passivamente. 

E' come se leggessi un forum dove viene negato l'olocausto da 20 persone matte e agli occhi di chi lo legge sembra che che tutti concordino sull iniesistenza dell olocausto.


----------



## varvez (15 Settembre 2021)

mark ha scritto:


> Basta guardare cosa succede negli Stati Uniti in cui non solo una buona fetta di popolazione non si vuole vaccinare, ma si rifiutano addirittura di indossare mascherine e di seguire le basi. Risultato: esplosione di contagi.


E di morti?


----------



## Super_Lollo (15 Settembre 2021)

SoloMVB ha scritto:


> Ora però dicano chiaro e tondo,senza poi tornare indietro,che col vaccino obbligatorio per tutti i lavoratori,dipendenti e titolari,nessuna attività subirà più alcuna restrizione o chiusura appena si tornerà in zona arancione o rossa,lo dicano ora e si preparino alle fucilate se fanno il contrario.


cosa c'entra ? il vaccino non funziona cosi.


----------



## varvez (15 Settembre 2021)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Ma dai ma di cosa stiamo parlando, 2 morti al giorno presunti per reazioni avverse al vaccino 600 all anno facciamo 1000, facciamo 10.000 morti per colpa del vaccino all anno in un anno su 80milioni di dosi già fatte.
> 
> Stavo spiegando prima che ho seguito un corso proprio su queste cose e settimana scorsa e spiegava come i social siano in grado di distorgere la realtà fino a ribaltarla.
> 
> ...


Invece i media tradizionali raccontano la verità. E lo dico osservando le strade, la gente, ascoltando i discorsi. OOOOOK!


----------



## Super_Lollo (15 Settembre 2021)

varvez ha scritto:


> Ma tu credi davvero a quello che scrivi?


ho scritto la verità, è assurdo che uno stato debba arrivare ad obbligarti per far un vaccino per la tua stessa incolumità.


----------



## Super_Lollo (15 Settembre 2021)

varvez ha scritto:


> Invece i media tradizionali raccontano la verità. E lo dico osservando le strade, la gente, ascoltando i discorsi. OOOOOK!


non ho scritto quello, ho fatto presente che nel 99% dei casi INTERNET non è la verità. 
Le persone che la pensano "uguale" tendono a raggrupparsi ( è una questione atavica ) e quindi se imbatti in un posto dove tutti la pensano uguale ( che sia internet o il bar dei negazionisti dell olocausto ) quella non è la verità percentuale ASSOLUTA.


----------



## pazzomania (15 Settembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da tutti i quotidiani in edicola, ci siamo per l'obbligatorietà del vaccino (alias Green pass) per tutti i lavoratori. Sia pubblici che privati. Oggi arriverà l'ok da parte del Governo.
> 
> Draghi:"Si fa quello che si deve fare. Anche se impopolare".


Aldilà di Draghi, aldilà dell' argomento in questione, la frase:

*"Si fa quello che si deve fare. Anche se impopolare".*

Andrebbe scolpito nelle pietra all' entrata del Parlamento


----------



## mark (15 Settembre 2021)

varvez ha scritto:


> E di morti?


Dai 200 al giorno si è passati a 1500 al giorno di media.


----------



## varvez (15 Settembre 2021)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> ho scritto la verità, è assurdo che uno stato debba arrivare ad obbligarti per far un vaccino per la tua stessa incolumità.


Ah. Quindi ritieni che l'applicazione di una discriminazione come il GP sia collegata ad un'emergenza sanitaria che - numeri alla mano - non c'è più da mesi? Il fatto che altri paesi, con numeri uguali o inferiori ai nostri in termini di vaccinati, abbandonino ogni restrizione mentre da noi la corda si stringe sempre di più non ti fa sobbalzare?

Non pensi che altri siano gli argomenti, ovviamente collegati all'unica cosa che ai piani alti conta ovvero denaro+potere, che "giustificano" tutta questa forzatura dal vago sapore dittatoriale?

Se la risposta è "no" ad entrambe le domande, non posso che invidiarti.


----------



## pazzomania (15 Settembre 2021)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Ma dai ma di cosa stiamo parlando, 2 morti al giorno presunti per reazioni avverse al vaccino 600 all anno facciamo 1000, facciamo 10.000 morti per colpa del vaccino all anno in un anno su 80milioni di dosi già fatte.
> 
> Stavo spiegando prima che ho seguito un corso proprio su queste cose e settimana scorsa e spiegava come i social siano in grado di distorgere la realtà fino a ribaltarla.
> 
> ...


L' ho scritto giusto adesso in un altro 3d che la mente umana va amata, è affascinante proprio per queste cose che descrivi, seppur assurde.


----------



## varvez (15 Settembre 2021)

mark ha scritto:


> Dai 200 al giorno si è passati a 1500 al giorno di media.





pazzomania ha scritto:


> Aldilà di Draghi, aldilà dell' argomento in questione, la frase:
> 
> *"Si fa quello che si deve fare. Anche se impopolare".*
> 
> Andrebbe scolpito nelle pietra all' entrata del Parlamento


Sotto l'effige di un fascio littorio.


----------



## pazzomania (15 Settembre 2021)

varvez ha scritto:


> Sotto l'effige di un fascio littorio.


Mah, lascia perdere.
Non tiriamo fuori seghe mentali su ogni stupidaggine.

Tu affronti la vita solo per quello che ti porta in popolarità o in reputazione nel tuo paesello/quartiere/cerchia?
Solo per curiosità.

Se la risposta è si, stai messo tra il male e il molto male.
Oppure ai 15 anni.

Ma sono certo la tua risposta sarà "no".

Quindi è come ho detto io.


----------



## Super_Lollo (15 Settembre 2021)

varvez ha scritto:


> Ah. Quindi ritieni che l'applicazione di una discriminazione come il GP sia collegata ad un'emergenza sanitaria che - numeri alla mano - non c'è più da mesi? Il fatto che altri paesi, con numeri uguali o inferiori ai nostri in termini di vaccinati, abbandonino ogni restrizione mentre da noi la corda si stringe sempre di più non ti fa sobbalzare?
> 
> Non pensi che altri siano gli argomenti, ovviamente collegati all'unica cosa che ai piani alti conta ovvero denaro+potere, che "giustificano" tutta questa forzatura dal vago sapore dittatoriale?
> 
> Se la risposta è "no" ad entrambe le domande, non posso che invidiarti.


La pensiamo diversamente, non c'è margine di discussione.


----------



## gabri65 (15 Settembre 2021)

Masanijey ha scritto:


> Amico Gabri, sai che ti rispetto e mi stai troppo simpatico.
> Su questo tema però siamo lontani anni luce..
> 
> *Evento*: un virus si diffonde improvvisamente, in tutto il mondo, e provoca qualche disagio......
> ...



Amico Dejan, sai che ti stimo e ricambio la tua enorme simpatia, intelligenza ed educazione.

Ma qui la cosa è stata allora leggermente fraintesa. Forse non hai seguito completamente quello che ho scritto anche in altri post(s) .. ma ovviamente questo non è tuo obbligo.

Io sono per il vaccino. Non sono no-vax.

Come è venuto fuori il vairuz, per ora lasciamo perdere. E non lo dico io, lo dicono gli altri. Dopo aver taciuto la cosa, io personalmente avrei fatto decollare i bombardieri alla prima menghiata detta dal governo cinese. Ma lasciamo perdere davvero.

Il mio discorso è totalmente rivolto alla dabbenaggine della politica, e alla sua totale incompetenza. Qui si è formato un pensiero che prendeva per vangelo quello che è uscito da una classe politica, mascherato da tesi scientifica. E' quello che io critico aspramente. Ed era stato detto in tempi non sospetti, come milioni di altre cose.

Noto con dispiacere che c'è una grande difficoltà a scindere dei concetti ben precisi. Una cosa è la necessità di avere vaccini, una cosa è la metodologia di somministrazione, una cosa sono le responsabilità, e una cosa è il tafferuglio social e di quelli che ci comandano.

Le cose sono collegate tra di sé, ma su alcune puoi intervenire e focalizzare la discussione, su alcune meno. Qui stiamo parlando di aver alla fine preso una decisione che era banale prendere prima. Si evitava un monte di casino e il discorso era molto più chiaro per tutti. Criticare scelte politiche, e questa lo è stata, non c'entra niente con il riconoscere la necessità e l'opportunità di un vaccino.


----------



## raducioiu (15 Settembre 2021)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Ma dai ma di cosa stiamo parlando, 2 morti al giorno presunti per reazioni avverse al vaccino 600 all anno facciamo 1000, facciamo 10.000 morti per colpa del vaccino all anno in un anno su 80milioni di dosi già fatte.
> 
> Stavo spiegando prima che ho seguito un corso proprio su queste cose e settimana scorsa e spiegava come i social siano in grado di distorgere la realtà fino a ribaltarla.
> 
> ...




Dando per vero che sono "solo" due morti al giorno (ma è già emerso che non è così dato che sono diverse da verificare ancora e diverse non segnalate) personalmente trovo abbastanza disgustoso considerarli solo dei numeri. Nessuno può decidere che è meglio salvare 30 vite (o quelle che ti pare) sacrificandone 1. 

Il resto del discorso ha valenza in generale e non c'entra poi coi fatti reali. Un morto è un morto, una malattia è una malattia: a me non importa se la maggioranza delle persone è favorevole o contraria, quanti commentano i video ecc.


----------



## SoloMVB (15 Settembre 2021)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> cosa c'entra ? il vaccino non funziona cosi.


C'entra eccome,e lo so bene come funziona il vaccino,e so altrettanto bene cosa frulla per la testa ai cani bas...di.


----------



## Super_Lollo (15 Settembre 2021)

raducioiu ha scritto:


> Dando per vero che sono "solo" due morti al giorno (ma è già emerso che non è così dato che sono diverse da verificare ancora e diverse non segnalate) personalmente trovo abbastanza disgustoso considerarli solo dei numeri. Nessuno può decidere che è meglio salvare 30 vite (o quelle che ti pare) sacrificandone 1.
> 
> Il resto del discorso ha valenza in generale e non c'entra poi coi fatti reali. Un morto è un morto, una malattia è una malattia: a me non importa se la maggioranza delle persone è favorevole o contraria, quanti commentano i video ecc.


No fermo. 
Qui non si sta decidendo se prendere il gelato alla fragola o alla menta, qui dati alla mano si sta decidendo se far prendere un vaccino con un incidenza di mortalità del ( non ho voglia di fare i conti ) 1% per salvaguardare la popolazione da un virus che ha una mortalità più alta. Punto.
E' una questione puramente numerica. 
Non è che se non vaccino non muore nessuno, ne muoiono di più. E' logica delle elementari.


----------



## Super_Lollo (15 Settembre 2021)

SoloMVB ha scritto:


> C'entra eccome,e lo so bene come funziona il vaccino,e so altrettanto bene cosa frulla per la testa ai cani bas...di.


il vaccino come ripetuto un milione di miliardi di volte serve A TE per non finire in terapia intensiva ma non è che se sei vaccinato NON INFETTI.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (15 Settembre 2021)

raducioiu ha scritto:


> Dando per vero* che sono "solo" due morti al giorno* (ma è già emerso che non è così dato che sono diverse da verificare ancora e diverse non segnalate) personalmente trovo abbastanza disgustoso considerarli solo dei numeri. Nessuno può decidere che è meglio salvare 30 vite (o quelle che ti pare) sacrificandone 1.
> 
> Il resto del discorso ha valenza in generale e non c'entra poi coi fatti reali. Un morto è un morto, una malattia è una malattia: a me non importa se la maggioranza delle persone è favorevole o contraria, quanti commentano i video ecc.



Prova a dire che le donne ammazzate sono solo una ogni due giorni e non è niente di che e vedi che casino salta fuori...

Un po' come la retorica del "il corpo è mio e lo gestisco io"


----------



## Andris (15 Settembre 2021)

l'unica cosa da rispondere ai politici che da mesi stanno pensando a come forzare la popolazione, non serve neanche nominarli perchè sappiamo di chi parliamo, è che ci sono decine di paesi occidentali molto più indietro dell'Italia e nessuno di questi ha fatto provvedimenti similari.
allora il mantra "Non possiamo permetterci altre chiusure" per loro non vale ?
possono permetterselo nonostante siano quasi tutti meno ricchi dell'Italia ?
ovviamente no, a parte che le restrizioni sono una scelta politica con suggerimento scientifico e nessuno ti obbliga a fare restrizioni se un governo non vuole farlo.

quando ci saranno le restrizioni per aumento ricoveri ospedalieri covid, perchè ci saranno e possiamo pure scommettere soldi tranquillamente, voglio vedere con che faccia si andrà in giro.

comunque Draghi è nettamente peggio di Conte riguardo a questi temi.
almeno Conte agiva da poveraccio, invece Draghi ha quest'aurea da duro risoluto quando non ha mai preso un voto in vita sua e campa di nomine politiche dalla notte dei tempi


----------



## fabri47 (15 Settembre 2021)

Andris ha scritto:


> l'unica cosa da rispondere ai politici che da mesi stanno pensando a come forzare la popolazione, non serve neanche nominarli perchè sappiamo di chi parliamo, è che ci sono decine di paesi occidentali molto più indietro dell'Italia e nessuno di questi ha fatto provvedimenti similari.
> allora il mantra "Non possiamo permetterci altre chiusure" per loro non vale ?
> possono permetterselo nonostante siano quasi tutti meno ricchi dell'Italia ?
> ovviamente no, a parte che le restrizioni sono una scelta politica con suggerimento scientifico e nessuno ti obbliga a fare restrizioni se un governo non vuole farlo.
> ...


Draghi è stato messo per i soliti motivi, totalmente al di fuori dell'interesse del popolo. Mi fa ridere chi pensava che Renzi volesse togliere Conte per il bene dell'Italia, dopo che lui stesso lo ha sostenuto. Ma la maggioranza, fortunatamente, lo ha capito vedi IV che non si schioda dal 2%.


----------



## Milanforever26 (15 Settembre 2021)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Eppure sarebbe bastato dire la verità dal 1° giorno di somministrazione.
> Invece hanno talmente paura di inserire l'obbligo,che vanno avanti a suon di minacce.
> 
> Ma come si legge in alcuni post,ad alcuni piace questo metodo intimidatorio (da parte dello Stato) ed essere presi per il cù


Ma se domani lo stato ti dice che è obbligatorio esattamente cosa ti cambia?


----------



## Masanijey (15 Settembre 2021)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> *Il mio discorso è totalmente rivolto alla dabbenaggine della politica, e alla sua totale incompetenza. *Qui si è formato un pensiero che prendeva per vangelo quello che è uscito da una classe politica, mascherato da tesi scientifica. E' quello che io critico aspramente. Ed era stato detto in tempi non sospetti, come milioni di altre cose.
> 
> Noto con dispiacere che c'è una grande difficoltà a scindere dei concetti ben precisi. *Una cosa è la necessità di avere vaccini*, una cosa è la metodologia di somministrazione, una cosa sono le responsabilità, e una cosa è il tafferuglio social e di quelli che ci comandano.


Questo vale per te e per pochi altri.
Fatta 100 la torta, sono sicuro che per il 90 il problema è proprio il vaccino, altroché..
Altrimenti il problema sarebbe per gran parte risolto e avremmo avuto il tempo di discutere del resto (giustamente).


----------



## Andris (15 Settembre 2021)

lo stesso Corriere scrive una riga che fa capire tutto:

*il 15 ottobre non è la data per dare tempo a persone che non vogliono vaccinarsi per adempiere alla prima dose con 14 giorni di tempo per avere il green pass, pena dover fare tamponi ogni due giorni o pagare una sanzione amministrativa da 400 euro se vengono beccati, bensì la data delle proiezioni scientifiche quando la curva dei contagi salirà a causa delle scuole soprattutto*

allora il governo finge di essere un pater familias ragionevole quando in realtà per tenere il punto (scuole) è pronto a sacrificare tanto altro


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (15 Settembre 2021)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Ma se domani lo stato ti dice che è obbligatorio esattamente cosa ti cambia?


A me nulla,ma avrebbero dovuto dirlo fin dall'inizio anzichè ricattare continuamente la popolazione.

Poi se a voi piace essere costantemente minacciati,ricattati e presi per il sedere (perchè è quello che stanno facendo) buon per voi,ma siamo l'unico paese europeo (il più stupido tra l'altro) a puntare il dito nonostante un *80% di vaccinati*.

Cos'è che fa paura ?
Essere accostati a Kazakistan,Turkmenistan e Indonesia,gli unici paesi con obbligo vaccinale ?
Non dobbiamo avere paura,noi samo molto peggio di questi paesi.


----------



## Dexter (15 Settembre 2021)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> E appunto, pensa te se bisogna arrivare a obbligare al gente a vaccinarsi per liberarci del problema.
> E' come se domani tutto il mondo diventa muto e l'unico modo per tornare a parlare è mangiare una mela ma qualcuno inizia a dire che le mele fanno venire la carie e le doppie punte.
> Da una parte c'è l'idiozia dei no vax ( poi si pentono tutti quando sono in terapia intensiva che stanno per schiattare ) dall altra c'è uno stato che fa una legge di imposizione.
> 
> ...


Intendevo che la famosa quota dell' 80% é stata raggiunta. Le terapie intensive sono vuote già da un po'. In Inghilterra sono mesi che vivono quasi normalmente. Sei stato in vacanza quest' anno? Ti invito a farti una bella gita fra Grecia e Croazia... sei ancora in tempo con le temperature, i prezzi di fine stagione sono ottimi ma soprattutto in questi paesi il covid non esiste...l'imposizione del greenpass é semplicemente per rimpinguare casse e portafogli dei soliti noti. Pare che il Covid resista solo in determinati paesi


----------



## Ringhio8 (15 Settembre 2021)

SoloMVB ha scritto:


> Ora però dicano chiaro e tondo,senza poi tornare indietro,che col vaccino obbligatorio per tutti i lavoratori,dipendenti e titolari,nessuna attività subirà più alcuna restrizione o chiusura appena si tornerà in zona arancione o rossa,lo dicano ora e si preparino alle fucilate se fanno il contrario.


Ci credi davvero? io non tanto, secondo me chiusure e locchedauns ce ne saranno ancora, e ci metto la mano sul fuoco che nessuno alzerà un dito.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (15 Settembre 2021)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> Ci credi davvero? io non tanto, secondo me chiusure e locchedauns ce ne saranno ancora, e ci metto la mano sul fuoco che nessuno alzerà un dito.


Guarda che anche quest'anno dobbiamo salvaguardare il natale !


----------



## Masanijey (15 Settembre 2021)

Andris ha scritto:


> lo stesso Corriere scrive una riga che fa capire tutto:
> 
> *il 15 ottobre non è la data per dare tempo a persone che non vogliono vaccinarsi per adempiere alla prima dose con 14 giorni di tempo per avere il green pass, pena dover fare tamponi ogni due giorni o pagare una sanzione amministrativa da 400 euro se vengono beccati, bensì la data delle proiezioni scientifiche quando la curva dei contagi salirà a causa delle scuole soprattutto*
> 
> allora il governo finge di essere un pater familias ragionevole quando in realtà per tenere il punto (scuole) è pronto a sacrificare tanto altro


Non dirmi cha davvero terresti ancora chiuse le scuole.. ti prego


----------



## Ringhio8 (15 Settembre 2021)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Guarda che anche quest'anno dobbiamo salvaguardare il natale !


una volta passato il natale (da reclusi) vorranno salvare la pasqua


----------



## mil77 (15 Settembre 2021)

princeps ha scritto:


> Vorrà dire che perderò il lavoro e finirò in mezzo alla strada...vedremo cosa succederà


Giusto o sbagliato quello che hanno fatto, se dovessi perdere il tuo lavoro lo fai per tua scelta...perchè vuol dire che oltre il vaccino non fai nemmeno i tamponi...


----------



## Andris (15 Settembre 2021)

questa è geniale davvero per i privati:

"Le verifiche saranno affidate ai capi dei reparti e dei settori, come già stabilito nel provvedimento che impone il vaccino al personale sanitario e il green pass al personale scolastico"

l'Italia è fatta per quasi totalità di PMI dove la gran parte non rientrava neanche nell'ex articolo 18.
il capo è sostanzialmente quello che va a mangiare con i collaboratori, neanche considerati dipendenti per molti, e spesso frequenta anche le loro famiglie.
questo dovrebbe segnalare da delatore, non sappiamo ancora a chi (ASL, medico del lavoro, responsabile della sicurezza se esterno, autorità di polizia), un suo collaboratore perchè entra senza il green pass

non è difficile immaginare come andrà a finire...eh ma l'importante è annunciare, come sempre.


----------



## mil77 (15 Settembre 2021)

varvez ha scritto:


> E di morti?


Ma dei morti, anche se è brutto da dire, non interessa a nessuno se non alla famiglia...Il problema è che non devono essere riempite le terapie intensive ed i posti letto in ospedale.


----------



## gabri65 (15 Settembre 2021)

Masanijey ha scritto:


> Questo vale per te e per pochi altri.
> Fatta 100 la torta, sono sicuro che per il 90 il problema è proprio il vaccino, altroché..
> Altrimenti il problema sarebbe per gran parte risolto e avremmo avuto il tempo di discutere del resto (giustamente).



Stavolta non ti seguo.

Se il vaccino è una buona cosa, non vedo perché deve rappresentare un problema, aldilà del fattore di rischio diverso da zero.

Io teoricamente il Covid potrei non prenderlo mai, ma con il vaccino sono più sicuro. Ha fatto vaiolo, antitetanica, punturone militare, etc etc, senza lamentarmi. Il vaccino è stato approvato? Ok, mi rende felice.

Questo è un punto.

Se dietro al vaccino, ci sono anche acrobazie sociopolitiche per certi motivi, sociali, finanziari, di poltrona, strategie di gestione della popolazione, allora non mi va più bene.

E questo insieme alla seguente osservazione del tutto generica: al limite potrei farmi iniettare anche dell'acqua innocua per fare contento qualcuno, ma anche no, perché non ne vedo un vantaggio per me.

Questo è un altro punto.

Se lo scopo è liberarci della pandemia, allora nello stesso istante nel quale il vaccino è stato approvato, doveva partire l'obbligatorietà. Un obbligatorietà che doveva già essere prevista, chiara e ben propagandata da tempo, tramite scritte sui muri. E stop. Guarda te che bordello. Altre considerazioni le evito se no facciamo notte.

A me sembra che il punto della discussione sia questo.

Il tutto a mio parere. Spero di aver chiarito.


----------



## mil77 (15 Settembre 2021)

Andris ha scritto:


> questa è geniale davvero per i privati:
> 
> "Le verifiche saranno affidate ai capi dei reparti e dei settori, come già stabilito nel provvedimento che impone il vaccino al personale sanitario e il green pass al personale scolastico"
> 
> ...


Dimentichi 2 cose:
- vero che in Italia ci sono tante PMI, ma il numero di lavoratori occupato in questo proporzionalmente non è cos' alto.
- il capo penso non debba segnalare niente a nessuno, non deve far entrare in azienda chi non è munito di gp. E' lui quello che rischia di più in caso di controlli...multa per ogni persona che non ha il gp e chiusura attività (non mi ricordo se per 3 o 5 giorni).

Senza contare poi le ripercussioni all'interno della ditta quando ci sono dipendenti muniti di gp che sanno che si fa entrare qualcuno non munito di gp.


----------



## Andris (15 Settembre 2021)

mil77 ha scritto:


> Ma dei morti, anche se è brutto da dire, non interessa a nessuno se non alla famiglia...Il problema è che non devono essere riempite le terapie intensive ed i posti letto in ospedale.


e questa sarebbe la motivazione di ferro ?
sembra che gli ospedali siano supermercati, panifici etc
io non sono mai entrato in vita mia da paziente in un ospedale, non è un luogo di necessaria frequentazione.
gli ospedali sono frequentati da malati, feriti e persone che vogliono risparmiare non andando ai privati.
tutti gli altri non necessitano degli ospedali, potrei dire come te "interessa solo a loro degli ospedali pieni"


----------



## diavoloINme (15 Settembre 2021)

Mi riferiva ora una mamma il piano covid scuola per vincere il contagio : segneranno le iniziali del bambino su ogni gomma, penna ,matita affinchè non ci sia scambio di oggetti personali.

Geni.
Piccoli holmes crescono.


----------



## mil77 (15 Settembre 2021)

Masanijey ha scritto:


> Questo vale per te e per pochi altri.
> Fatta 100 la torta, sono sicuro che per il 90 il problema è proprio il vaccino, altroché..
> Altrimenti il problema sarebbe per gran parte risolto e avremmo avuto il tempo di discutere del resto (giustamente).


Dei non vaccinati che conoscono io la maggior parte sono persone che non hanno voglia di vaccinarsi senza un vero motivo, e che hanno detto che in caso rendevano obbligatorio il gp per lavoro avrebbero fatto il vaccino. La minoranza è no vax o ritiene di avere validi motivi per non vaccinarsi.


----------



## Masanijey (15 Settembre 2021)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Stavolta non ti seguo.
> 
> Se il vaccino è una buona cosa, non vedo perché deve rappresentare un problema, aldilà del fattore di rischio diverso da zero.
> 
> ...


Chiaro Gabri, ho risposto a te ma il messaggio era rivolto ad altri. 
Il tuo punto di vista lo conosco e anche se non lo condivido lo rispetto.


----------



## Masanijey (15 Settembre 2021)

mil77 ha scritto:


> Dei non vaccinati che conoscono io la maggior parte sono persone che non hanno voglia di vaccinarsi senza un vero motivo, e che hanno detto che in caso rendevano obbligatorio il gp per lavoro avrebbero fatto il vaccino. La minoranza è no vax o ritiene di avere validi motivi per non vaccinarsi.


Ecco, appunto


----------



## mil77 (15 Settembre 2021)

Andris ha scritto:


> e questa sarebbe la motivazione di ferro ?
> sembra che gli ospedali siano supermercati, panifici etc
> io non sono mai entrato in vita mia da paziente in un ospedale, non è un luogo di necessaria frequentazione.
> gli ospedali sono frequentati da malati, feriti e persone che vogliono risparmiare non andando ai privati.
> tutti gli altri non necessitano degli ospedali, potrei dire come te "interessa solo a loro degli ospedali pieni"


Porca miseria se è una motivazione di ferro! io per lavoro mi occupo di incidenti stradali gravi. Nel 2020 tutti, e ripeto tutti, quelli che dovevano essere ricoverati, poichè non c'era posto negli ospedali, finivano a 300/400/500 Km di distanza. Cioè stiamo parlando di gente che ha visto uscire un famigliare di casa al mattino e al pomeriggio se lo ritrova in terapia intensiva a 400 km di distanza senza alcuna possibilità di vederlo!!!. Senza poi contare quelli che hanno preso il covid in ospedale e poi sono morti....


----------



## Lex Hallelujah (15 Settembre 2021)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Mi rammarica che si debba arrivare a questo per far capire alla gente che è strettamente necessario che si vaccini tutti.
> Bisogna arrivare all imposizione, incredibile.


Imposizione che esisterà qui (purtroppo) come già esiste per praticamente qualsiasi cosa, ovunque.


----------



## gabri65 (15 Settembre 2021)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Mi riferiva ora una mamma il piano covid scuola per vincere il contagio : segneranno le iniziali del bambino su ogni gomma, penna ,matita affinchè non ci sia scambio di oggetti personali.
> 
> Geni.
> Piccoli holmes crescono.



Dopo le rotelle ai banchi accettiamo di tutto.

E' stato il segnale che è letteralmente esplosa la creatività in Itaglia. Una generazione di fenomeni.

Un nuovo Rinascimento, ecco perché parlavano di grandi opportunità per il Covidde.


----------



## mil77 (15 Settembre 2021)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Mi riferiva ora una mamma il piano covid scuola per vincere il contagio : segneranno le iniziali del bambino su ogni gomma, penna ,matita affinchè non ci sia scambio di oggetti personali.
> 
> Geni.
> Piccoli holmes crescono.


Quello lo fanno già da anni....non è per non scambiarsi gli oggetti, ma per non perderli o farseli rubare.


----------



## Andris (15 Settembre 2021)

mil77 ha scritto:


> Dimentichi 2 cose:
> - vero che in Italia ci sono tante PMI, ma il numero di lavoratori occupato in questo proporzionalmente non è cos' alto.
> - il capo penso non debba segnalare niente a nessuno, non deve far entrare in azienda chi non è munito di gp. E' lui quello che rischia di più in caso di controlli...multa per ogni persona che non ha il gp e chiusura attività (non mi ricordo se per 3 o 5 giorni).
> 
> Senza contare poi le ripercussioni all'interno della ditta quando ci sono dipendenti muniti di gp che sanno che si fa entrare qualcuno non munito di gp.


non dimentico nulla, ti sto dicendo come andrà a partire proprio dal mio lavoro.

ma quali controlli dai...è più probabile trovare soldi a terra che subire un controllo delle autorità.
stiamo parlando di milioni di aziende


----------



## Andris (15 Settembre 2021)

mil77 ha scritto:


> Porca miseria se è una motivazione di ferro! io per lavoro mi occupo di incidenti stradali gravi. Nel 2020 tutti, e ripeto tutti, quelli che dovevano essere ricoverati, *poichè non c'era posto negli ospedali*, finivano a 300/400/500 Km di distanza. Cioè stiamo parlando di gente che ha visto uscire un famigliare di casa al mattino e al pomeriggio se lo ritrova in terapia intensiva a 400 km di distanza senza alcuna possibilità di vederlo!!!. Senza poi contare quelli che hanno preso il covid in ospedale e poi sono morti....


evidentemente gli ospedali non erano concepiti per contenere persone a sufficienza.
il covid ha solo scoperchiato i limiti
nessuno impediva di avere più ospedali, più posti, più reparti, più personale
hanno preso valutazioni errate e ne pagano le conseguenze
e rimane comunque un problema ristretto ai beneficiari, non di tutto il paese come se fosse l'acqua potabile


----------



## mil77 (15 Settembre 2021)

Andris ha scritto:


> non dimentico nulla, ti sto dicendo come andrà a partire proprio dal mio lavoro.
> 
> ma quali controlli dai...è più probabile trovare soldi a terra che subire un controllo delle autorità.
> stiamo parlando di milioni di aziende


Ripeto basta che un dipendente ha il green pass e sia contrario a che entri gente senza o c'è l'abbia con il datore, e fa una segnalazione...


----------



## mil77 (15 Settembre 2021)

Andris ha scritto:


> evidentemente gli ospedali non erano concepiti per contenere persone a sufficienza.
> il covid ha solo scoperchiato i limiti
> nessuno impediva di avere più ospedali, più posti, più reparti, più personale
> hanno preso valutazioni errate e ne pagano le conseguenze
> e rimane comunque un problema ristretto ai beneficiari, non di tutto il paese come se fosse l'acqua potabile


Si va bene hai ragione....ma dai....


----------



## raducioiu (15 Settembre 2021)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> No fermo.
> Qui non si sta decidendo se prendere il gelato alla fragola o alla menta, qui dati alla mano si sta decidendo se far prendere un vaccino con un incidenza di mortalità del ( non ho voglia di fare i conti ) 1% per salvaguardare la popolazione da un virus che ha una mortalità più alta. Punto.
> E' una questione puramente numerica.
> Non è che se non vaccino non muore nessuno, ne muoiono di più. E' logica delle elementari.


Appunto, numerica. Così ragionano i politici. Si sta decidendo di causare la morte o la disabilità di poche (o se preferisci pochissime persone) per salvarne di più. Anche se le persone "sacrificate" erano sane, forse non avrebbero neppure mai contratto il virus (spesso ci si dimentica che non è automatico) e forse (o probabilmente) non ne avrebbe causato la morte.
L'individuo viene privato della possibilità di decidere della propria salute e del proprio corpo e se non è d'accordo viene tacciato di essere un "idiota no-vax".


----------



## Andris (15 Settembre 2021)

mil77 ha scritto:


> Ripeto basta che un dipendente ha il green pass e sia contrario a che entri gente senza o c'è l'abbia con il datore, e fa una segnalazione...


ok gli amici che vanno a giocare a calcetto e a mangiare insieme si segnalano a vicenda, perchè non ha il green pass (peraltro notizia riservata dalla privacy e uno lo dice solo a chi si fida) anche se non c'è alcuna influenza sui contagi.
rovinare la vita in azienda e fuori, perchè non è che fai il delatore e fuggi ma ci devi passare anni ancora insieme, per seguire le idiozie governative...chissà quanti imbecilli lo faranno


----------



## Andris (15 Settembre 2021)

mil77 ha scritto:


> Si va bene hai ragione....ma dai....


io uso il tuo stesso ragionamento.
tu te ne freghi delle conseguenze dei vaccini e io me ne frego delle conseguenze ospedaliere .
cosa cambia ?
solo il numero.
entrambi per un bene considerato più alto: tu la comunità, io la libertà individuale 

anzi ti posso dire una cosa che ti scandalizza ancora di più.
è stato stimato che se tutti prendessero il covid nel mondo ci sarebbero 35 milioni di morti e sarebbe finita, perchè l'immunità naturale è molto più potente di quella artificiale via iniezione e quindi la possibilità di riprendere il covid sintomatico e morire da guarito è rarissima


----------



## princeps (15 Settembre 2021)

mil77 ha scritto:


> Giusto o sbagliato quello che hanno fatto, se dovessi perdere il tuo lavoro lo fai per tua scelta...perchè vuol dire che oltre il vaccino non fai nemmeno i tamponi...


io me li faccio anche ma con il prezzo calmierato a 15euro sono una bella parte consistente del mio stipendio.....


----------



## Toby rosso nero (15 Settembre 2021)

Vaccini, green pass, obblighi etct etc... va bene, quindi possiamo levare queste mascherine da jihadisti? Per quanto ancora c'è l'obbligo di portarsi dietro questi cenci da lebbrosi?


----------



## princeps (15 Settembre 2021)

SoloMVB ha scritto:


> Ora però dicano chiaro e tondo,senza poi tornare indietro,che col vaccino obbligatorio per tutti i lavoratori,dipendenti e titolari,nessuna attività subirà più alcuna restrizione o chiusura appena si tornerà in zona arancione o rossa,lo dicano ora e si preparino alle fucilate se fanno il contrario.


A breve uscirà la terza dose, se aumenteranno i contagi , come previsto, sarà colpa di chi ha solo fatto la seconda dose


----------



## David Drills (15 Settembre 2021)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Ma dai ma di cosa stiamo parlando, 2 morti al giorno presunti per reazioni avverse al vaccino 600 all anno facciamo 1000, facciamo 10.000 morti per colpa del vaccino all anno in un anno su 80milioni di dosi già fatte.
> 
> Stavo spiegando prima che ho seguito un corso proprio su queste cose e settimana scorsa e spiegava come i social siano in grado di distorgere la realtà fino a ribaltarla.
> 
> ...


Ogni volta che ti leggo mi commuovo. Grande Lollo! 
(scrivo solo perché sono uno di quelli che definisci concordi e che leggono passivamente)


----------



## Andris (15 Settembre 2021)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Vaccini, green pass, obblighi etct etc... va bene, quindi possiamo levare queste mascherine da jihadisti? Per quanto ancora c'è l'obbligo di portarsi dietro questi cenci da lebbrosi?


il bello delle mascherine è che non essendoci un obbligo del modello FFP sostanzialmente si vedono mascherine di ogni tipologia, senza contare le condizioni igieniche delle stesse
in un luogo da solo dovresti indossare una mascherina che protegge molto più gli altri che te stesso, per esempio quella chirurgica dati alla mano, poi quando lo fai notare gli "scienziati" rispondono "Meglio che niente"
roba da sgranare gli occhi, ma veramente rispondono così

sarà l'ultimo baluardo a cadere...


----------



## mil77 (15 Settembre 2021)

Andris ha scritto:


> ok gli amici che vanno a giocare a calcetto e a mangiare insieme si segnalano a vicenda, perchè non ha il green pass (peraltro notizia riservata dalla privacy e uno lo dice solo a chi si fida) anche se non c'è alcuna influenza sui contagi.
> rovinare la vita in azienda e fuori, perchè non è che fai il delatore e fuggi ma ci devi passare anni ancora insieme, per seguire le idiozie governative...chissà quanti imbecilli lo faranno


Come descrivi tu sarà in 2/3 ditte su 10. Nelle altre il clima idilliaco che descrivi non c'è


----------



## Andris (15 Settembre 2021)

princeps ha scritto:


> io me li faccio anche ma con il prezzo calmierato a 15euro sono una bella parte consistente del mio stipendio.....


per questo avevano proposto di farli gratuiti, ma i soliti noti si sono opposti.
purtroppo chi segue tutti i giorni nota chiaramente una contraddizione continua.

"il green pass funziona, perchè qualcuno deve fare il test che altrimenti non farebbe"

diamo per buona questa frase, ora più basso è il prezzo e più gente farà test facoltativi no ?
e invece non lo fanno, quindi l'utlità del test facoltativa è comunque meno impellente di pungolare la gente a vaccinarsi.
anche se una cosa è utile per loro comunque catalogabile come piano B rispetto alla vaccinazione.
meglio vaccinarsi e non testarsi più rispetto a fare un test anche settimanale
questo nelle loro menti, non nella libertà di una persona che decide cosa meglio fare nella propria vita

il 23 settembre verranno omologati quelli salivari, in questi giorni a campione nelle scuole, e il loro prezzo sarà più basso.


----------



## mil77 (15 Settembre 2021)

Andris ha scritto:


> io uso il tuo stesso ragionamento.
> tu te ne freghi delle conseguenze dei vaccini e io me ne frego delle conseguenze ospedaliere .
> cosa cambia ?
> solo il numero.
> ...


Io me ne frego delle conseguenze del vaccino???? Dove, quando? Ho risposto solo a chi citava i morti (non tanto del vaccino ma del covid) dicendo che PURTROPPO i decessi interessano solo la famiglia (anche nel mio lavoro). Purtroppo quando una persona è morta nessuno ci può fare niente


----------



## mil77 (15 Settembre 2021)

princeps ha scritto:


> io me li faccio anche ma con il prezzo calmierato a 15euro sono una bella parte consistente del mio stipendio.....


Eh lo so che poco non costano, ma È sempre una tua scelta...puoi decidere se vaccinarti o no....se non ti vaccini se spendere 45 euro a settimana (180 al mese) x fare i tamponi...se decidi di non fare i tamponi, probabilmente non perdi il lavoro, ma verrai sospeso senza stipendio fino a quando ci sarà obbligo di gp. Puoi anche fare una via di mezzo...una settimana tamponi (o uno a settimana) e una settimana no, così almeno metà stipendio lo prendi


----------



## princeps (15 Settembre 2021)

mil77 ha scritto:


> Eh lo so che poco non costano, ma È sempre una tua scelta...puoi decidere se vaccinarti o no....se non ti vaccini se spendere 45 euro a settimana (180 al mese) x fare i tamponi...se decidi di non fare i tamponi, probabilmente non perdi il lavoro, ma verrai sospeso senza stipendio fino a quando ci sarà obbligo di gp. Puoi anche fare una via di mezzo...una settimana tamponi (o uno a settimana) e una settimana no, così almeno metà stipendio lo prendi


proverò a vedere se sarà attuabile l'ultima cosa che hai detto....


----------



## diavoloINme (15 Settembre 2021)

mil77 ha scritto:


> Quello lo fanno già da anni....non è per non scambiarsi gli oggetti, ma per non perderli o farseli rubare.


No no, questo è il piano anti-covid.


----------



## Andris (15 Settembre 2021)

mil77 ha scritto:


> Io me ne frego delle conseguenze del vaccino???? Dove, quando? Ho risposto solo a chi citava i morti (non tanto del vaccino ma del covid) dicendo che PURTROPPO i decessi interessano solo la famiglia (anche nel mio lavoro). Purtroppo quando una persona è morta nessuno ci può fare niente


rispondi che riguardano poche persone e che quindi lo stato possa obbligare per tutelare la salute pubblica limitandosi a dare soldi a chi ha avuto danni post vaccino


----------



## Andris (15 Settembre 2021)

princeps ha scritto:


> proverò a vedere se sarà attuabile l'ultima cosa che hai detto....


a Genova c'è un ricorso di un lavoratore in tribunale che ha portato i documenti per non potersi permettere i tamponi, bisogna vedere come andrà (teoricamente la discriminazione su base economica vìola più punti della Costituzione, a partire dal 3) visto che di questi tempi (stato di emergenza aka dittatoriali) il fine giustifica i mezzi.
se dovesse vincere allora sarebbero obbligati a metterli gratuiti per tutti quelli nelle sue condizioni


----------



## danjr (15 Settembre 2021)

Io in meno di 7 mesi mi sono fatto virus e 2 dosi (perché ho sforato di qualche giorno i 6 mesi dal contagio e qualche medico che non sa interpretare le circolari ministeriali me ne ha ordinare due). L’ho fatto perché devo lavorare, penso di avere più anticorpi che sangue, ma sono ancora vivo e vegeto, quindi anche per gli indecisi un consiglio: vaccinatevi.


----------



## Andris (15 Settembre 2021)

mil77 ha scritto:


> Eh lo so che poco non costano, ma È sempre una tua scelta...puoi decidere se vaccinarti o no....se non ti vaccini se spendere 45 euro a settimana (180 al mese) x fare i tamponi...se decidi di non fare i tamponi, probabilmente non perdi il lavoro, ma verrai sospeso senza stipendio fino a quando ci sarà obbligo di gp. Puoi anche fare una via di mezzo...una settimana tamponi (o uno a settimana) e una settimana no, così almeno metà stipendio lo prendi


dipende dall'orario di lavoro, si potrebbero anche fare solo due tamponi a settimana invece che tre: uno inizia lunedì e finisce mercoledì e l'altro inizia mercoledì e finisce venerdì.

posto che comunque la libertà non ha prezzo, sono i soldi spesi meglio.
meglio rinunciare ad altre cose futili piuttosto che cedere sul principio di libera autoderminazione.


----------



## Super_Lollo (15 Settembre 2021)

raducioiu ha scritto:


> Appunto, numerica. Così ragionano i politici. Si sta decidendo di causare la morte o la disabilità di poche (o se preferisci pochissime persone) per salvarne di più. Anche se le persone "sacrificate" erano sane, forse non avrebbero neppure mai contratto il virus (spesso ci si dimentica che non è automatico) e forse (o probabilmente) non ne avrebbe causato la morte.
> L'individuo viene privato della possibilità di decidere della propria salute e del proprio corpo e se non è d'accordo viene tacciato di essere un "idiota no-vax".


Quindi che si fa ? voglio una risposta concreta. 
No al vaccino perchè muoiono 100 persone, non facciamolo cosi ne muoiono 10.000 ? 
Certo che è una questione numerica, è logica delle elementari. 

O hai un altra soluzione ? che si fa ?


----------



## diavoloINme (15 Settembre 2021)

danjr ha scritto:


> Io in meno di 7 mesi mi sono fatto virus e 2 dosi (perché ho sforato di qualche giorno i 6 mesi dal contagio e qualche medico che non sa interpretare le circolari ministeriali me ne ha ordinare due). L’ho fatto perché devo lavorare, penso di avere più anticorpi che sangue, ma sono ancora vivo e vegeto, quindi anche per gli indecisi un consiglio: vaccinatevi.


Non puoi mai convincere a vaccinarsi una persona che non crede nemmeno al virus, ancor prima che al vaccino. 

Fossero i no vax il problema ancora ancora sarebbe risolvibile ma se un no vax è pure no mask , no tax, no *** ,no maz , no pax e chi più ne ha più ne metta allora è impossibile. 

Mi è capitato di beccarne più di uno sul lavoro e ti garantisco che a un certo punto alzi le mani e ti arrendi.
Sono uscito da questi confronti devastato a tal punto manco fossi uscito da una seduta di psicanalisi. 

Io posso capire e giustificare solo la paura nel vaccinarsi, nessun altro approccio è accettabile.


----------



## Andris (15 Settembre 2021)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Quindi che si fa ? voglio una risposta concreta.
> No al vaccino perchè muoiono 100 persone, non facciamolo cosi ne muoiono 10.000 ?
> Certo che è una questione numerica, è logica delle elementari.
> 
> O hai un altra soluzione ? che si fa ?


ci sono decine di paesi occidentali più indietro dell'Italia nella vaccinazione che non fremono al pensiero di raggiungere prima possibile 90% se non più, a tal punto da non dormire la notte per escogitare ricatti vari.
potremmo iniziare a vivere più serenamente come loro...una prima idea "rivoluzionaria"


----------



## Devil man (15 Settembre 2021)

Continuo con i tamponi sperando che il costo si riduca.. mai e poi mai mi vaccineró...con questa roba..


----------



## Andris (15 Settembre 2021)

*Salvini: "Test gratuiti per tutti, nessun costo per aziende e lavoratori"

ministro Orlando:*

"Estensione dell’obbligo di green pass anche per le aziende private già nel prossimo decreto, oltre che per i dipendenti pubblici?
Vedremo tempi e modalità, ma sicuramente ci sarà un’estensione

Discuteremo, vedremo quali sono le possibili soluzioni, ma *personalmente credo che sia ragionevole calmierare il prezzo dei tamponi, ma non gratis. *
Non credo sia giusto che la fiscalità generale debba intervenire interamente a cancellare un costo che in qualche modo deriva da una scelta"

Ansa


quindi da domani togliamo l'aborto gratuito a carico del SSN, perchè in qualche modo deriva da una scelta
giusto Orlando ?
solo un esempio, la lista è lunga.


----------



## willcoyote85 (15 Settembre 2021)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Mi riferiva ora una mamma il piano covid scuola per vincere il contagio : segneranno le iniziali del bambino su ogni gomma, penna ,matita affinchè non ci sia scambio di oggetti personali.
> 
> Geni.
> Piccoli holmes crescono.


ahahahhahahahahahahahahahahahaha


----------



## Masanijey (15 Settembre 2021)

raducioiu ha scritto:


> Appunto, numerica. Così ragionano i politici. Si sta decidendo di causare la morte o la disabilità di poche (o se preferisci pochissime persone) per salvarne di più. Anche se le persone "sacrificate" erano sane, forse non avrebbero neppure mai contratto il virus (spesso ci si dimentica che non è automatico) e forse (o probabilmente) non ne avrebbe causato la morte.
> L'individuo viene privato della possibilità di decidere della propria salute e del proprio corpo e se non è d'accordo viene tacciato di essere un "idiota no-vax".


Ma certo, cosa c'è di sbagliato?
Chi deve decidere guarda i numeri, mica se nel gruppo c'è #miocuggino.
Meglio un morto o due morti?
Meglio 1000 morti o 4 milioni di morti?
Non so, vedi un pò tu..

Anche se un aereo viene dirottato si valuta se abbatterlo per evitare che possa causare molti più morti di quelli presenti a bordo.

E' crudele, freddo, spietato ma è così.

E in ogni caso anche decidere di non rendere obbligatorio il vaccino è una scelta. Stai comunque decidendo di accettare che muoiano molte più persone per il virus.
E' una scelta in entrambi i casi, in base a cosa scegli se non ai numeri? Fammi capire


----------



## willcoyote85 (15 Settembre 2021)

Andris ha scritto:


> evidentemente gli ospedali non erano concepiti per contenere persone a sufficienza.
> il covid ha solo scoperchiato i limiti
> *nessuno impediva di avere più ospedali, più posti, più reparti, più personale*
> hanno preso valutazioni errate e ne pagano le conseguenze
> e rimane comunque un problema ristretto ai beneficiari, non di tutto il paese come se fosse l'acqua potabile


eh certo senza soldi facciamo 10M di posti letto per 60M di popolazione perchè qualcuno non vuole vaccinarsi.
tra l'altro andare in TI è il nuovo divertimento dell'estate, evvai!!


----------



## Andris (15 Settembre 2021)

Masanijey ha scritto:


> E' una scelta in entrambi i casi, in base a cosa scegli se non ai numeri? Fammi capire


in base alla salvaguardia della libertà individuale.
ogni persona decide cosa fare in base alle proprie necessità e si accettano le conseguenze, qualunque esse siano

in Svezia hanno superato il 60% di vaccinati senza buffoni e diavolerie.


----------



## raducioiu (15 Settembre 2021)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Quindi che si fa ? voglio una risposta concreta.
> No al vaccino perchè muoiono 100 persone, non facciamolo cosi ne muoiono 10.000 ?
> Certo che è una questione numerica, è logica delle elementari.
> 
> O hai un altra soluzione ? che si fa ?


Reincollo quello che avevo scritto in un altro topic perchè tanto questa domanda viene fatta spesso:



raducioiu ha scritto:


> Non c'è una soluzione definitiva al momento purtroppo (tanto ormai è evidente che i vaccini attuali non risolvono il problema), ma secondo me i danni possono essere limitati così:
> 1) potenziare le cure domiciliari e soprattutto imporre ai medici di base, o a chi per loro, un monitoraggio serio di chi è malato (per esperienza personale attualmente in gran parte se ne sbattono e si limitano a recepire la notizia che sei malato per poi sparire);
> 2) frequente utilizzo del tampone salivare (che è l'unico metodo non invasivo che garantisce che un soggetto non è contagioso) in sostituzione dell'insensato greenpass o utilizzo di altri test se efficaci e non invasivi;
> 3) curare seriamente i malati soprattutto nelle prime fasi, senza ostracismo da parte di istituzioni e personaggi che hanno mentito sulla pandemia dando informazioni errate una dietro l'altra ("in Cina non c'è alcuna epidemia", "contagio quasi impossibile", "trattasi di semplice influenza", "mascherine inutili, bastano distanziamento e starnutire nell'interno del gomito", "idrossiclorichina, remdesivir e cura al plasma non funzionano", "astrazeneca è sicuro per tutti! no anzi solo per i giovani! no no anzi solo per i vecchi", "i vaccinati non possono contagiare e contagiarsi",....);
> ...


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (15 Settembre 2021)

Andris ha scritto:


> Discuteremo, vedremo quali sono le possibili soluzioni, ma *personalmente credo che sia ragionevole calmierare il prezzo dei tamponi, ma non gratis. *
> Non credo sia giusto che la fiscalità generale debba intervenire interamente a cancellare un costo che in qualche modo deriva da una scelta"
> 
> Ansa
> ...



Beh,Orlando.....sarà mica del piddì ?  

A loro mica interessa che una persona sia sana,verificata con tanto di tampone,a loro interessa solamente raggiungere il numerino magico di somministrazioni che avranno garantito alle case farmaceutiche.

Infatti qualche settimana fa,sempre su questo discorso,avevano escluso totalmente la possibilità di tamponi gratuiti ai dipendenti perchè sarebbe stato un disincentivo alla vaccinazione.


----------



## Masanijey (15 Settembre 2021)

Andris ha scritto:


> in base alla salvaguardia della libertà individuale.
> ogni persona decide cosa fare in base alle proprie necessità e si accettano le conseguenze, qualunque esse siano
> 
> in Svezia hanno superato il 60% di vaccinati senza buffoni e diavolerie.


ah... anarchia. Ho capito. E' questa la soluzione
Dai, cominciamo a raccogliere firme per la guida in stato di ebrezza.. Non vorrai mica limitare la libertà degli ubriaconi?


----------



## Manue (15 Settembre 2021)

A me sta bene che il governo prenda posizioni per salvaguardare la salute dei cittadini, 
come prossimo step mi aspetto il ritiro delle sigarette dal mercato...

stay tuned.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (15 Settembre 2021)

Masanijey ha scritto:


> ah... anarchia. Ho capito. E' questa la soluzione
> Dai, cominciamo a raccogliere firme per la guida in stato di ebrezza.. Non vorrai mica limitare la libertà degli ubriaconi?


Meglio la pseudo dittatuta,no ?
Chissà perchè altri paesi non hanno minacciato e obbligato a vaccinarsi e non hanno green pass,chi l'ha tolto perchè non più necessario o chi l'ha tolto per via di una sentenza di tribunale o chi non l'ha nemmeno introdotto,noi invece non solo non lo togliamo dopo l'80% di popolazione vaccinata,ma valutiamo anche l'estensione.
Il tutto dopo aver ribadito più e più volte che sarebbe bastato un 70% di popolazione italiana vaccinata per salutare il coviddìììì

Quindi mi pare di capire che tutti gli altri paesi (che non minacciano costantemente la popolazione) sono buffoni o vivono nell'anarchia totale ?
Chissà perchè siamo sempre NOI a doverci distinguere con queste buffonate


----------



## Raryof (15 Settembre 2021)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Mi riferiva ora una mamma il piano covid scuola per vincere il contagio : segneranno le iniziali del bambino su ogni gomma, penna ,matita affinchè non ci sia scambio di oggetti personali.
> 
> Geni.
> Piccoli holmes crescono.




Quando andavo alle elementari io (metà anni 90) era già tanto se non mi strusciavo il naso anche sull'intera manica sinistra dopo aver devastato quella destra di muco... grembiulini neri, fascisti, con colletto bianco.
E guardate adesso come li hanno ridotti 'sti bambini, poveracci, 0 libertà di vivere, di godersi un'ambiente come quello scolastico, di farsi qualche partita di calcio in classe usando fogli di carta arrotolati...


----------



## raducioiu (15 Settembre 2021)

Andris ha scritto:


> *Salvini: "Test gratuiti per tutti, nessun costo per aziende e lavoratori"
> 
> ministro Orlando:*
> 
> ...


Gratis o a pagamento ma devono essere i salivari veloci (o altri non invasivi).
Non è possibile andare avanti con quella follia dei tamponi nasofaringei e anche i salivari molecolari in funzione greenpass sarebbero complicati da gestire dati che ti bruci metà delle 48 ore per avere il risultato


----------



## Masanijey (15 Settembre 2021)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Meglio la pseudo dittatuta,no ?
> Chissà perchè altri paesi non hanno minacciato e obbligato a vaccinarsi e non hanno green pass,chi l'ha tolto perchè non più necessario o chi l'ha tolto per via di una sentenza di tribunale o chi non l'ha nemmeno introdotto,noi invece non solo non lo togliamo dopo l'80% di popolazione vaccinata,ma valutiamo anche l'estensione.
> Il tutto dopo aver ribadito più e più volte che sarebbe bastato un 70% di popolazione italiana vaccinata per salutare il coviddìììì
> 
> ...


La dittatura. Non sai quanto ho la nausea di queste parole usate alla razzo di cane.
Anche mio figlio mi da del dittatore perchè gli faccio mettere la cintura di sicurezza in macchina.
La cosa grave è che mio figlio ha 10 anni, un giorno capirà.. 

Avrei voluto vedere uno di voi, al posto del Draghi di turno, andare davanti ai microfoni a reti unificate e dichiarare:

"Italiani! Siete liberi... Fate quel ***** che volete e succeda quel che succeda!".

Veramente un modello di regime


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (15 Settembre 2021)

Masanijey ha scritto:


> La dittatura. Non sai quanto ho la nausea di queste parole usate alla razzo di cane.
> Anche mio figlio mi da del dittatore perchè gli faccio mettere la cintura di sicurezza in macchina.
> La cosa grave è che mio figlio ha 10 anni, un giorno capirà..
> 
> ...


Dai non far finta di non aver capito 
Gli altri paesi quindi vivono nell'anarchia totale ?


----------



## Maurizio91 (15 Settembre 2021)

Ha logicamente senso che lo Stato pensi allo Stato, quindi la popolazione (tutta ovviamente) e l'economia.
Bisogna però ribadire alla morte la stessa cosa: chi si è vaccinato non è un genio della medicina o una persona superiore; con un vastissimo range di comprensione, sono persone che semplicemente hanno capito che...si tratta di un vaccino. 
Purtroppo l'obbligo va ad inasprire i toni con quei soggetti che, per una serie di ragioni, hanno avviato un tortuoso percorso cognitivo o comunque un ragionamento il cui esito li porta a: "non mi vaccino, perché...". 

Ma onestamente non lo ritengo un grande problema, perfino se qualcuno di questi gruppi telegram no-vax dovesse compiere qualche azione illegale: il vantaggio di avere quasi tutta la popolazione vaccinata è enorme, in considerazione degli ultimi aggiornamenti che confermano l'enorme impatto del vaccino nel frenare diffusione del virus e la morte dei cittadini. 
Tutti gli altri potranno chiaramente continuare a protestare e discutere delle varie tematiche calde (libertà, politica, medicina ed anche i vari complotti) ma nel frattempo lo Stato li obbliga a vaccinarsi. Così ci siamo. Della serie "parlate pure, ma da vaccinati". In questo modo il paese si tutela e si assicura il futuro, e i cittadini con idee diverse continuano pure a protestare e dialogare in sicurezza


----------



## Andris (15 Settembre 2021)

Masanijey ha scritto:


> ah... anarchia. Ho capito. E' questa la soluzione
> Dai, cominciamo a raccogliere firme per la guida in stato di ebrezza.. Non vorrai mica limitare la libertà degli ubriaconi?


un paragone che non regge perchè guidare ubriachi è vietato per legge in tutti i paesi, cambia solo la percentuale di tolleranza, invece qui parliamo di qualcosa che non è obbligatorio per legge (tranne quattro stati del terzo mondo asiatico) eppure da dicembre 2020 martellano come se i cittadini non fossero capaci di decidere cosa sia meglio per se stessi
ogni giorno sentiamo di gente in trincea per convincere.
non esiste giusto o sbagliato in questo caso
tu non devi convincere nessuno, fai la tua scelta e rispetta le altre.


----------



## Masanijey (15 Settembre 2021)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Dai non far finta di non aver capito
> Gli altri paesi quindi vivono nell'anarchia totale ?


Ma quali paesi prendi a modello? Perchè io sento citarne sempre uno diverso in base alla convenienza del contesto.
Tu vedi paesi che ad oggi si possono permettere di gettare in area la mascherina come il cappello alla laurea, e possa organizzare orge pubbliche?
A me non sembra!


----------



## Darren Marshall (15 Settembre 2021)

raducioiu ha scritto:


> Gratis o a pagamento ma devono essere i salivari veloci (o altri non invasivi).
> Non è possibile andare avanti con quella follia dei tamponi nasofaringei e anche i salivari molecolari in funzione greenpass sarebbero complicati da gestire dati che ti bruci metà delle 48 ore per avere il risultato


Per il green pass momentano è sufficiente un tampone antigenico rapido, il risultato arriva nel giro di venti minuti.


----------



## Andris (15 Settembre 2021)

raducioiu ha scritto:


> Gratis o a pagamento ma devono essere i salivari veloci (o altri non invasivi).
> Non è possibile andare avanti con quella follia dei tamponi nasofaringei e anche i salivari molecolari in funzione greenpass sarebbero complicati da gestire dati che ti bruci metà delle 48 ore per avere il risultato


il tampone rapido è a scelta bocca o naso in farmacia, una stanghetta che ti passano dietro la lingua per neanche 5 secondi.
non dà fastidio proprio sinceramente.
15 minuti, ma già si vede prima se rimane a C il colore.
nel naso è più fastidioso, ad alcuni escono le lacrime, e lo sconsigliano a chi ha il setto nasale deviato


----------



## Masanijey (15 Settembre 2021)

Andris ha scritto:


> un paragone che non regge perchè guidare ubriachi è vietato per legge in tutti i paesi, cambia solo la percentuale di tolleranza, invece qui parliamo di qualcosa che non è obbligatorio per legge (tranne quattro stati del terzo mondo asiatico) eppure da dicembre 2020 martellano come se i cittadini non fossero capaci di decidere cosa sia meglio per se stessi
> ogni giorno sentiamo di gente in trincea per convincere.
> non esiste giusto o sbagliato in questo caso
> tu non devi convincere nessuno, fai la tua scelta e rispetta le altre.


La guida in stato di ebrezza mi pare chiaro sia una provocazione. Ma per il resto.. ribadisci quindi che il tuo modello ideale è l'anarchia. Ognuno decide per sé in base a quello che ritiene più giusto. 
Dentro le mura di casa tua può anche essere.. Anche se pure lì ci sono regole.
Ma se esci dalla porta di casa sei libero sì, ma fai parte di una collettività, e quindi c'è bisogno di qualcuno che decide, altrimenti torniamo all'era della clava.
Oltretutto mi pare di capire che la tua percezione di giusto o sbagliato, passa necessariamente da obbligatorio o facoltativo.
Così come ho visto nei tuoi commenti precedenti che più che focalizzarti su regola giusta o sbagliata, ti focalizzi su "mi possono sgamare oppure no". 
Io ci vedo qualche problemuccio


----------



## Andris (15 Settembre 2021)

Masanijey ha scritto:


> La guida in stato di ebrezza mi pare chiaro sia una provocazione. Ma per il resto.. ribadisci quindi che il tuo modello ideale è l'anarchia. Ognuno decide per sé in base a quello che ritiene più giusto.
> Dentro le mura di casa tua può anche essere.. Anche se pure lì ci sono regole.
> Ma se esci dalla porta di casa sei libero sì, ma fai parte di una collettività, e quindi c'è bisogno di qualcuno che decide, altrimenti torniamo all'era della clava.
> Oltretutto mi pare di capire che la tua percezione di giusto o sbagliato, passa necessariamente da obbligatorio o facoltativo.
> ...


niente affatto, anarchia è quando non hai un quadro generale e vale qualunque cosa.
qua le basi comuni ci sono e ognuno agisce in base alle proprie esigenze.
è proprio diverso il caso.
qui ci sono dei vaccini a disposizione facoltativi: ognuno decide se farli o meno, senza incentivi o disincentivi
alla fine il paese X avrà il 10% di vaccinati o il 95% sarà lo stesso e il governo si limiterà a registrarne la volontà popolare


----------



## Walker (15 Settembre 2021)

Andris ha scritto:


> evidentemente gli ospedali non erano concepiti per contenere persone a sufficienza.
> il covid ha solo scoperchiato i limiti
> nessuno impediva di avere più ospedali, più posti, più reparti, più personale
> hanno preso valutazioni errate e ne pagano le conseguenze
> e rimane comunque un problema ristretto ai beneficiari, non di tutto il paese come se fosse l'acqua potabile


Discorso senza senso.
E cosa dovrebbero costruire allora a priori, delle mega strutture iper sovradimensionate per lasciarle quasi sempre semivuote?
Una epidemia/pandemia di questo tipo mica arriva ogni anno...chi poteva prevedere una roba del genere?
Ah sì, forse Bill Gates, Soros, la fam. Rotschild e tutti i ricconi del "Nuovo Ordine Mondiale" che possono permettersi le migliori cliniche private?


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (15 Settembre 2021)

Masanijey ha scritto:


> Ma quali paesi prendi a modello? Perchè io sento citarne sempre uno diverso in base alla convenienza del contesto.
> Tu vedi paesi che ad oggi si possono permettere di gettare in area la mascherina come il cappello alla laurea, e possa organizzare orge pubbliche?
> A me non sembra!



Io ti dico solamente che noi stiamo prendendo a modello stati come Indonesia,Kazakistan e turkmenistam,dove il vaccino è obbligatorio oppure non vivi più.

Mentre in Spagna (attenzione,uno stato europeo,non come quelli presi a modello dai nostri GENI),il green pass è stato dichiarato non valido dai tribunali (li evidentemente funzionano a dovere,non sotto ingerenze della politica). Idem per il vaccino,si esclude la possibilità di renderlo obbligatorio.
La germania ESCLUDE in toto la possibilità di rendere OBBLIGATORIO il vaccino.
In Uk hanno rinunciato al green pass e il vaccino è obbligatorio solo per alcune categorie.
in Scozia il gp entrerà in vigore tra qualche settimana e sarà valido (giustamente) solamente per gli eventi pubblici e la vita notturna.
La Danimarca ha abolito tutte le misure legate al Covid.
La Svezia sta cancellando ,a poco a poco,tutte le restrizioni.
La Svizzera ha il green pass ma riguarda solamente gli eventi pubblici,bar,ristoranti,mentre le scuole e le aziende decino in autonomia se permettere l'ingresso a chi è sprovvisto di green pass.

Questa è un pò la panoramica di alcuni stati europei.

Ora,se noi siamo quelli con le regole più assurde e stringenti e inseguiamo Indonesia,Kazakistan e turkmenistam, ,io qualche domanda..


----------



## Andris (15 Settembre 2021)

Walker ha scritto:


> Discorso senza senso.
> E cosa dovrebbero costruire allora a priori, delle mega strutture iper sovradimensionate per lasciarle quasi sempre semivuote?
> Una epidemia/pandemia di questo tipo mica arriva ogni anno...chi poteva prevedere una roba del genere?
> Ah sì, forse Bill Gates, Soros, la fam. Rotschild e tutti i ricconi del "Nuovo Ordine Mondiale" che possono permettersi le migliori cliniche private?


intanto in Italia mancano le strutture e il personale per la normale amministrazione, non solo per eventi epocali.
le strutture vuote ci sono già purtroppo per i noti sprechi.
inizia da quello magari, visto che ci sono tante province con numeri ridicoli di servizi ospedalieri e le persone devono spostarsi per curare anche di regione oltre ad aspettare mesi per il proprio turno.

poi in Germania c'erano molte più terapie intensive di noi, per esempio.
questi stolti crucchi...

ok non lo sapevi fino a febbraio 2020, oggi siamo a settembre 2021.
cosa è cambiato ?
*a Wuhan hanno costruito un ospedale enorme per 10.000 pazienti in dieci giorni*
non le tende della protezione civile o dei militari come qua...


----------



## Darren Marshall (15 Settembre 2021)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Io ti dico solamente che noi stiamo prendendo a modello stati come Indonesia,Kazakistan e turkmenistam,dove il vaccino è obbligatorio oppure non vivi più.
> 
> Mentre in Spagna (attenzione,uno stato europeo,non come quelli presi a modello dai nostri GENI),il green pass è stato dichiarato non valido dai tribunali (li evidentemente funzionano a dovere,non sotto ingerenze della politica). Idem per il vaccino,si esclude la possibilità di renderlo obbligatorio.
> La germania ESCLUDE in toto la possibilità di rendere OBBLIGATORIO il vaccino.
> ...


La maggioranza degli stati che hai citato stanno allentando tutte le restrizioni perché hanno raggiunto un altissimo numero di vaccinati.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (15 Settembre 2021)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> *La maggioranza degli stati che hai citato stanno allentando tutte le restrizioni perché hanno raggiunto un altissimo numero di vaccinati.*



Non è che noi siamo al 10% di popolazione vaccinata,numero talmente basso da dover decidere di imporre l'obbligo.

Noi siamo al 72% di persone che hanno ricevuto almeno la prima dose.
In Uk sono al 71%.
In germania al 66%
In svizzera al 59%
In Spagna al 79%
In francia 73%
In danimarca al 76%
In Svezia al 69%

Direi che siamo in linea,no ?


----------



## sunburn (15 Settembre 2021)

Walker ha scritto:


> Discorso senza senso.
> E cosa dovrebbero costruire allora a priori, delle mega strutture iper sovradimensionate per lasciarle quasi sempre semivuote?
> Una epidemia/pandemia di questo tipo mica arriva ogni anno...chi poteva prevedere una roba del genere?
> Ah sì, forse Bill Gates, Soros, la fam. Rotschild e tutti i ricconi del "Nuovo Ordine Mondiale" che possono permettersi le migliori cliniche private?


Sì ma a un certo punto è anche colpa tua che perdi tempo a rispondere a uno che dice che gli ospedali non sono un problema per il Paese perché tanto servono solo a chi si ammala.


----------



## fabri47 (15 Settembre 2021)

*Anche la Lega, al senato, voterà sì al Dl Green Pass che prevederà l'estensione.*


----------



## Walker (15 Settembre 2021)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Sì ma a un certo punto è anche colpa tua che perdi tempo a rispondere a uno che dice che gli ospedali non sono un problema per il Paese perché tanto servono solo a chi si ammala.


Hai ragione, meglio concentrarsi sulla partita di stasera...che purtroppo non potrò vedere causa lavoro...il rosario della sera è già iniziato in anticipo, purtroppo.


----------



## fabri47 (15 Settembre 2021)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Anche la Lega, al senato, voterà sì al Dl Green Pass che prevederà l'estensione.*


Partito di pagliacci. Questi vogliono essere sul serio superati dal PD alla prossima tornata e magari anche dai loro ex amici grillini.


----------



## Darren Marshall (15 Settembre 2021)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Non è che noi siamo al 10% di popolazione vaccinata,numero talmente basso da dover decidere di imporre l'obbligo.
> 
> Noi siamo al 72% di persone che hanno ricevuto almeno la prima dose.
> In Uk sono al 71%.
> ...


Va bene, ma non è nulla di nuovo, esistono già vaccini obbligatori in Italia.


----------



## hakaishin (15 Settembre 2021)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Va bene, ma non è nulla di nuovo, esistono già vaccini obbligatori in Italia.


Si però appena ti portano fatti concreti non te ne puoi uscire con un altro discorso arrampicandoti sugli specchi.
I fatti dicono che abbiamo una alta percentuale di vaccinati, in linea con gli altri paesi che si guardano bene dal fare certe porcate. Quindi non devo pensare male?


----------



## Ringhio8 (15 Settembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da tutti i quotidiani in edicola, ci siamo per l'obbligatorietà del vaccino (alias Green pass) per tutti i lavoratori. Sia pubblici che privati. Oggi arriverà l'ok da parte del Governo.
> 
> Draghi:"Si fa quello che si deve fare. Anche se impopolare".


Lavoro da solo quindi la cosa non mi tange neanche di striscio, non mi farò la pozione della vita eterna senza cui non si può vivere


----------



## diavoloINme (15 Settembre 2021)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Quando andavo alle elementari io (metà anni 90) era già tanto se non mi strusciavo il naso anche sull'intera manica sinistra dopo aver devastato quella destra di muco... grembiulini neri, fascisti, con colletto bianco.
> E guardate adesso come li hanno ridotti 'sti bambini, poveracci, 0 libertà di vivere, di godersi un'ambiente come quello scolastico, di farsi qualche partita di calcio in classe usando fogli di carta arrotolati...


Eroe assoluto.
Io ,che ho qualche annetto più di te, ho avuto un'infanzia a dir poco movimentata rispetto ai bimbi di oggi e quindi ti capisco alla perfezione.


----------



## Milanforever26 (15 Settembre 2021)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> Lavoro da solo quindi la cosa non mi tange neanche di striscio, non mi farò la pozione della vita eterna senza cui non si può vivere


Occhio che potrebbero chiedertela anche per entrare dai clienti..sinceramente il controllo in azienda dei green pass prevedo sarà una guerra..


----------



## danjr (15 Settembre 2021)

Una volta obbligatoriamente facevano dei vaccini che ti lasciavano una cicatrice permanente sul braccio e nessuno fiatava, anzi. Chissà che studi c'erano dietro, però non esisteva internet, quindi quello che diceva il dottore era legge. Facevi la visita per il militare e ti spruzzavano i petto chissà cosa, ma nessuno fiatava, oggi siamo tutti esperti di vaccini invece


----------



## Milanforever26 (15 Settembre 2021)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Eroe assoluto.
> Io ,che ho qualche annetto più di te, ho avuto un'infanzia a dir poco movimentata rispetto ai bimbi di oggi e quindi ti capisco alla perfezione.


Io di anni ne ho 37 ma mi ricordo benissimo che ai miei tempi era un altro mondo..vedo i miei nipotini, come sono costretti a vivere e mi viene l'orrore...


----------



## raducioiu (15 Settembre 2021)

Andris ha scritto:


> il tampone rapido è a scelta bocca o naso in farmacia, una stanghetta che ti passano dietro la lingua per neanche 5 secondi.
> non dà fastidio proprio sinceramente.
> 15 minuti, ma già si vede prima se rimane a C il colore.
> nel naso è più fastidioso, ad alcuni escono le lacrime, e lo sconsigliano a chi ha il setto nasale deviato





Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Per il green pass momentano è sufficiente un tampone antigenico rapido, il risultato arriva nel giro di venti minuti.



Scusate ma non ho capito.
Mi risulta che attualmente l'unico tampone *rapido* accettato per il greenpass sia quello nasofaringeo per capirci quello che viene infilato interamente dal naso in profondità fino alla rinofaringe.
Mi sfugge qualcosa?
Ho letto voci che si dovrebbe approvare anche quello salivare rapido il 23 settembre, ma ad oggi mi risulta sia possibile solo quello citato.


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (15 Settembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da tutti i quotidiani in edicola, ci siamo per l'obbligatorietà del vaccino (alias Green pass) per tutti i lavoratori. Sia pubblici che privati. Oggi arriverà l'ok da parte del Governo.
> 
> Draghi:"Si fa quello che si deve fare. Anche se impopolare".



Ma fatevi sto vaccino e non rompete più le palle, che siete diventati peggio dei vegani.


----------



## Darren Marshall (15 Settembre 2021)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Si però appena ti portano fatti concreti non te ne puoi uscire con un altro discorso arrampicandoti sugli specchi.
> I fatti dicono che abbiamo una alta percentuale di vaccinati, in linea con gli altri paesi che si guardano bene dal fare certe porcate. Quindi non devo pensare male?


Ma pensare male che cosa scusa? Il green pass esiste anche in altre nazioni e le nazioni con un alta percentuale di vaccinati stanno tornando alla normalità. Qual'è la stranezza?


----------



## gabri65 (15 Settembre 2021)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Si però appena ti portano fatti concreti non te ne puoi uscire con un altro discorso arrampicandoti sugli specchi.
> I fatti dicono che abbiamo una alta percentuale di vaccinati, in linea con gli altri paesi che si guardano bene dal fare certe porcate. Quindi non devo pensare male?



Amico.

Ormai è andata, dammi retta, non ce la fai.

Tanto se fra degli anni saremo ancora infradiciati dentro questa cosa, non credere che i discorsi saranno tanto differenti. Ne sono già passati due, voglio dire, il più l'hanno fatto.


----------



## hakaishin (15 Settembre 2021)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Ma pensare male che cosa scusa? Il green pass esiste anche in altre nazioni e le nazioni con un alta percentuale di vaccinati stanno tornando alla normalità. Qual'è la stranezza?


La stranezza è che tutti questi obblighi assurdi chr vanno oltre, li abbiano solo noi. E te lo hanno fatto notare e hai cambia discorso.
Perché noi dobbiamo cadere così in basso? Ecco perché si pensa male e spesso ci si prende…


----------



## hakaishin (15 Settembre 2021)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Amico.
> 
> Ormai è andata, dammi retta, non ce la fai.
> 
> Tanto se fra degli anni saremo ancora infradiciati dentro questa cosa, non credere che i discorsi saranno tanto differenti. Ne sono già passati due, voglio dire, il più l'hanno fatto.


Gabri lo so..sono sconfortato..non ne usciamo più.
Ormai intervengo il minimo perché sono sempre gli stessi discorsi ma a volte leggo robe talmente assurde che non riesco a non intervenire. Comunque hai ragione non possiamo farcela, è come rimbalzare su un muro di gomma.
Sarà così per tanto tempo


----------



## Ringhio8 (15 Settembre 2021)

OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> Ma fatevi sto vaccino e non rompete più le palle, che siete diventati peggio dei vegani.


Ah beh, messa in questi toni mi hai proprio convinto, credimi


----------



## Darren Marshall (15 Settembre 2021)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> La stranezza è che tutti questi obblighi assurdi chr vanno oltre, li abbiano solo noi. E te lo hanno fatto notare e hai cambia discorso.
> Perché noi dobbiamo cadere così in basso? Ecco perché si pensa male e spesso ci si prende…


Ti ho già detto che il green pass non siamo l'unico paese ad averlo.


----------



## Ringhio8 (15 Settembre 2021)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Ti ho già detto che il green pass non siamo l'unico paese ad averlo.


Obbligatorio solo in Italia per lavorare, nessun altro stato occidentale c'è l'ha. Qui il "eh ma c'è lo chiedeh l'Europah" non conta però.


----------



## AntaniPioco (15 Settembre 2021)

La morte della costituzione


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (15 Settembre 2021)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> Ah beh, messa in questi toni mi hai proprio convinto, credimi



Ma a me frega meno di zero se c'è gente che non si vaccina. Io l'ho fatto, me lo sono levato dalle palle subito e sono libero di fare ciò che voglio. 

Ne ho veramente piene le palle di questa situazione e voglio solo che finisca. 

Trovo patetico che ci siano novax.
C'è gente qua dentro che si crede luminare perché pensa che ci siano tanti interessi dietro al Covid. Wow sono stupito! Solo persone con il QI sopra la media ci arriverebbero a dire tali banalità.
Dove ci sono soldi, ci sono interessi e allora? Cambia qualcosa dirlo? Non vaccinandosila la gente cosa pensa di risolvere? Resta chiusa in casa come topi e basta. 

È un vaccino mamma mia, non ti iniettano mica acqua ragia.


----------



## Andris (15 Settembre 2021)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Sì ma a un certo punto è anche colpa tua che perdi tempo a rispondere a uno che dice che gli ospedali non sono un problema per il Paese perché tanto servono solo a chi si ammala.


perchè non è vero ?
una persona che non è mai stata in ospedale finanzia dalle tasse gli ospedali e viene bloccata nella sua vita perchè altri non trovano posto.
è un discorso individualista, ma oggettivamente vero.
finchè si paga un servizio che usano solo gli altri da decenni ancora può essere accettato forse, ma che impedisci di vivere liberamente perchè in 19 mesi non sei capace di trovare le strutture necessarie è del tutto inaccettabile.

in guerra, visto che dicono siamo in tempi di guerra, non si curano tutte le persone ma solo i pochi che possono rispondere positivamente.
quello che si faceva in sordina al nord alla prima ondata, per non far svenire le anime belle.
tutti gli altri vengono lasciati morire, i più fortunati con morfina per non provare dolore.


----------



## Raryof (15 Settembre 2021)

Io penso che con l'obbligo ai lavoratori salterà il governo, vediamo.
Ma serve che la Lega faccia la lega visto che sta diventando anch'essa una costola del pd.
Bella l'Italia, complicare le cose, dare linee guida inesistenti, d'immagine, per poi non portare a casa nessun tipo di risultato.
Dai Draghetto, che salti, mio bel 74 enne che vuol fare il 40 enne pieno di vita e il dittatore "democratico".


----------



## Ringhio8 (15 Settembre 2021)

OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> Ma a me frega meno di zero se c'è gente che non si vaccina. Io l'ho fatto, me lo sono levato dalle palle subito e sono libero di fare ciò che voglio.
> 
> Ne ho veramente piene le palle di questa situazione e voglio solo che finisca.
> 
> ...


Suvvia, nessuno da dello stupido a chi se lo fa, io non ho la minima intenzione di farlo, ma non mi troverai mai mai e poi MAI a fare propaganda novax, ne consigliare a qualcuno di non farlo, trovo ridicolo anche solo doverlo specificare ad ogni messaggio, prima solo soggetti a rischio, poi solo over 60, poi solo over 50, poi tutti, ora obbligo, aggiungiamoci tutte le beghe con astrazeneca, prima over 60,poi under 50,poi no under 30, poi si. Capisci che anche loro navigano a vista, condivido in pieno il tuo ragionamento "me lo son fatto e vaffa", anzi, ti ammiro per l'apertura mentale che hai dimostrato, però conosco personalmente più persone con problemi x il vaccino (lievi eh, nulla di tragico) che x il covid, e non ho nessuna intenzione di finire nella stessa condizione, non credo a politici e virologi, non credo a QUESTO vaccino (che vaccino non é ma solo una toppa temporanea). Ovvio che si parla di una piccola percentuale di reazioni, ma pure di covidde ci va in TI solo una percentuale infinitesimale dell'amica fascia d'età. 
Mi ripeto., hai fatto bene a vaccinati, tu e tutti gli altri che l'han fatto, avete fiducia, fate bene. Ma io non mi fido, né della poltiglia né dei virologi né dei politici. Questo comporta essere emarginati, additati, segnalati o denunciati, ma poco mi frega, farò solo ciò che mi sento. Puoi pensarla come ti pare, anche se siamo su posizioni diverse rispetto ugualmente te e chi ha sofferto le restrizioni, tipo darren, anche se ormai siamo totalmente di pensieri opposti


----------



## mil77 (15 Settembre 2021)

Andris ha scritto:


> dipende dall'orario di lavoro, si potrebbero anche fare solo due tamponi a settimana invece che tre: uno inizia lunedì e finisce mercoledì e l'altro inizia mercoledì e finisce venerdì.
> 
> posto che comunque la libertà non ha prezzo, sono i soldi spesi meglio.
> meglio rinunciare ad altre cose futili piuttosto che cedere sul principio di libera autoderminazione.


Beh quello sicuro


----------



## Ringhio8 (15 Settembre 2021)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Io penso che con l'obbligo ai lavoratori salterà il governo, vediamo.
> Ma serve che la Lega faccia la lega visto che sta diventando anch'essa una costola del pd.
> Bella l'Italia, complicare le cose, dare linee guida inesistenti, d'immagine, per poi non portare a casa nessun tipo di risultato.
> Dai Draghetto, che salti, mio bel 74 enne che vuol fare il 40 enne pieno di vita e il dittatore "democratico".


Sto governo cade solo se li ammazzano ad uno ad uno


----------



## Andris (15 Settembre 2021)

OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> Non vaccinandosila la gente cosa pensa di risolvere? Resta chiusa in casa come topi e basta.


queste sono le cazzate di burioni, ma nella realtà dei fatti con o senza vaccino non hai nessuno svago differente.

il problema è che in altri paesi i discorsi che fai tu non esistono, perchè i governi non arrivano a questi livelli patetici


----------



## mil77 (15 Settembre 2021)

princeps ha scritto:


> proverò a vedere se sarà attuabile l'ultima cosa che hai detto....


Si ma non so quanto ti convenga...dipende anche dallo stipendio...tu prenderai il tuo stipendio -180 euro. Se stai a casa due settimane (o dei giorni a settimana) prenderai metà stipendio - 90 euro...poi al momento il tutto vale fino al 31 Dicembre non oltre. Certo potrebbero sempre prorogare lo stato di rmergenza


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (15 Settembre 2021)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> Suvvia, nessuno da dello stupido a chi se lo fa, io non ho la minima intenzione di farlo, ma non mi troverai mai mai e poi MAI a fare propaganda novax, ne consigliare a qualcuno di non farlo, trovo ridicolo anche solo doverlo specificare ad ogni messaggio, prima solo soggetti a rischio, poi solo over 60, poi solo over 50, poi tutti, ora obbligo, aggiungiamoci tutte le beghe con astrazeneca, prima over 60,poi under 50,poi no under 30, poi si. Capisci che anche loro navigano a vista, condivido in pieno il tuo ragionamento "me lo son fatto e vaffa", anzi, ti ammiro per l'apertura mentale che hai dimostrato, però conosco personalmente più persone con problemi x il vaccino (lievi eh, nulla di tragico) che x il covid, e non ho nessuna intenzione di finire nella stessa condizione, non credo a politici e virologi, non credo a QUESTO vaccino (che vaccino non é ma solo una toppa temporanea). Ovvio che si parla di una piccola percentuale di reazioni, ma pure di covidde ci va in TI solo una percentuale infinitesimale dell'amica fascia d'età.
> Mi ripeto., hai fatto bene a vaccinati, tu e tutti gli altri che l'han fatto, avete fiducia, fate bene. Ma io non mi fido, né della poltiglia né dei virologi né dei politici. Questo comporta essere emarginati, additati, segnalati o denunciati, ma poco mi frega, farò solo ciò che mi sento. Puoi pensarla come ti pare, anche se siamo su posizioni diverse rispetto ugualmente te e chi ha sofferto le restrizioni, tipo darren, anche se ormai siamo totalmente di pensieri opposti




Io mi sono buttato, perché non ne potevo più. Idem la mia ragazza, che come ben sai è in proprio.
A me dà fastidio che si siano create le due fazioni e pro e no vax. È assurdo. Io non mi ci vedo in nessuna delle due. Una persona non lo vuol fare ok? Ma non rompere le palle. 
Uno l'ha fatto? Ok ma non rompere le palle.

Ci sono stati malesseri, ma su quante somministrazioni? Alla fine è solo una puntura e basta. Forse parlo così perché non ho avuto alcun tipo di effetto collaterale, se non un leggero mal di braccio, ma il mio pensiero di norma è stato "mbe? Tutto sto casino per così poco?"


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (15 Settembre 2021)

Andris ha scritto:


> queste sono le cazzate di burioni, ma nella realtà dei fatti con o senza vaccino non hai nessuno svago differente.
> 
> il problema è che in altri paesi i discorsi che fai tu non esistono, perchè i governi non arrivano a questi livelli patetici



Se non fossi vaccinato dovrei farmi tamponi a manetta per andare al ristorante, palestra e go go. Me li paghi tu i tamponi?

P.S: Io in palestra ci vado 4 volte a settimana


----------



## Raryof (15 Settembre 2021)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> Sto governo cade solo se li ammazzano ad uno ad uno


Purtroppo stanno arrivando i soldini, conta solo quello, purtroppo.
Ma a livello di società civile è una sfida ai cittadini, chiaro che andando oltre ci sarà qualcosa che potrà spaccare del tutto questo governissimo schifosissimo, pandemico e a favore della dittatura sanitaria, che poi era chiaro che ci arrivassero ma partendo dalle aziende e quindi mettendo le stesse aziende sotto minaccia sanitaria, o così o niente, che poi è solo a livello di pmi, vogliono semplicemente far saltare le "famiglie" che di sicuro non giocheranno al famoso gioco della "spia buona".
Bello il voyeurismo eh?


----------



## Ringhio8 (15 Settembre 2021)

mil77 ha scritto:


> Si ma non so quanto ti convenga...dipende anche dallo stipendio...tu prenderai il tuo stipendio -180 euro. Se stai a casa due settimane (o dei giorni a settimana) prenderai metà stipendio - 90 euro...poi al momento il tutto vale fino al 31 Dicembre non oltre. Certo potrebbero sempre prorogare lo stato di rmergenza


Teoricamente lo stato di emergenza non dura più di 2 anni, e il 31 dicembre é la scadenza. Poi non so se si aggrapperanno a qualsiasi porcata pur di non schiodarsi dalla poltrona eh. Oh, se qualcuno che ne sa più di me vuol dire la sua lo faccia, sempre contento di essere corretto


----------



## Andris (15 Settembre 2021)

OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> Se non fossi vaccinato dovrei farmi tamponi a manetta per andare al ristorante, palestra e go go. Me li paghi tu i tamponi?


e allora dì green pass, non il vaccino.

c'è la soluzione a quello: fai il tampone rapido il venerdì pomeriggio-sera

palestra venerdi sera, sabato e pure domenica mattina se è aperta
bar, stadio, ristorante, pizzeria etc
hai due giorni per fare quello che vuoi, anche al chiuso, con appena 15 euro


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (15 Settembre 2021)

Andris ha scritto:


> e allora dì green pass, non il vaccino.
> 
> c'è la soluzione a quello: fai il tampone rapido il venerdì pomeriggio-sera
> 
> ...



Vabbe vaccino= green pass. L'ho dato per scontato.

15€ alla volta. Contro il vaccino gratuito senza rotture di palle?
La scelta per me è stata logica.


----------



## Andris (15 Settembre 2021)

OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> Vabbe vaccino= green pass. L'ho dato per scontato.
> 
> 15€ alla volta. Contro il vaccino gratuito senza rotture di palle?
> La scelta per me è stata logica.


evidentemente non hai una posizione solida sul tema, perchè cedere per 15 euro francamente fa cascare le braccia.
sono due cocktail...sai le risate che fanno i balordi quando vedono le persone che cedono ai loro mezzucci, per gli altri schiumano di rabbia e usano frasi incommentabili perchè invalidano i loro piani.


----------



## Stex (15 Settembre 2021)

Ma X privati cosa si intende


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (15 Settembre 2021)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Non è che noi siamo al 10% di popolazione vaccinata,numero talmente basso da dover decidere di imporre l'obbligo.
> 
> Noi siamo al 72% di persone che hanno ricevuto almeno la prima dose.
> In Uk sono al 71%.
> ...


Mi riquoto perchè ancora non ho avuto una risposta.

Mi è stato detto che gli altri paesi europei stavano (a poco a poco) diminuendo le restrizioni perchè avevano moltissimi vaccinati.
Ho inserito questi dati relativi alle vaccinazioni (prima dose,aggiornato circa 2 gg fa) e.....ma come ?

Siamo tra i paesi europei con la più alta % di vaccinati,e mentre altri stati pensano a come rimuovere le restrizioni (e alcuni stati lo stanno già facendo),noi non solo estendiamo l'uso del green pass a lavoratori pubblici/privati per fare i bulli,ma minacciamo anche con l'obbligo vaccinale ? 
Tra l'altro saremo l'unico stato in europa,dato che paesi come Germania,Spagna ecc.ecc hanno totalmente escluso questa ipotesi.

Quindi ?


----------



## sunburn (15 Settembre 2021)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Si però appena ti portano fatti concreti non te ne puoi uscire con un altro discorso arrampicandoti sugli specchi.
> I fatti dicono che abbiamo una alta percentuale di vaccinati, in linea con gli altri paesi che si guardano bene dal fare certe porcate. Quindi non devo pensare male?


Però i confronti andrebbero fatti considerando le cose che vengono fatte. Anche altrove si è discusso di obbligo vaccinale e per ora anche da noi se ne sta semplicemente discutendo. Sul green pass, invece, stendiamo un velo pietoso sia sulle modalità con le quali è stato introdotto, sia sulla sua (in)utilità.
Poi andrebbe anche pesato il valore delle vaccinazioni. Per capirci, in Spagna la fascia 40-49 è all'85% di vaccinati completi, quella 50-59 è al 93%, quella 60-69 anni al 96,6%, a salire. Noi siamo rispettivamente al 71%, 79% e 85,7%. Considerando che in Italia abbiamo 10-15 milioni di abitanti in più, mi sembra evidente che, rispetto alla Spagna, siamo ancora troppo scoperti sia a livello percentuale sia in numero assoluto di soggetti potenzialmente a rischio di sviluppare sintomi seri.
Quale possa essere la soluzione io non lo so. Io avrei messo sin da subito un obbligo un po' per il discorso fatto da @gabri65 in un raro momento di lucidità, un po' perché pensavo ci sarebbe stata un'adesione molto scarsa. Adesso non saprei, magari un obbligo specifico per certe fasce d'età(non so se sarebbe giuridicamente legittimo). 
L'unica cosa certa è che il comportamento della fascia 50-69, la stessa che negli anni '80-primi '90 votava per andare in pensione a 7 anni con dieci secondi di contributi, si conferma un grosso problema per questo Paese. NB: il mio è un discorso generale(anch'io son figlio di sessantenni, eh).


----------



## Ringhio8 (15 Settembre 2021)

OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> Io mi sono buttato, perché non ne potevo più. Idem la mia ragazza, che come ben sai è in proprio.
> *A me dà fastidio che si siano create le due fazioni e pro e no vax.* È assurdo. Io non mi ci vedo in nessuna delle due. Una persona non lo vuol fare ok? Ma non rompere le palle.
> Uno l'ha fatto? Ok ma non rompere le palle.
> 
> Ci sono stati malesseri, ma su quante somministrazioni? Alla fine è solo una puntura e basta. Forse parlo così perché non ho avuto alcun tipo di effetto collaterale, se non un leggero mal di braccio, ma il mio pensiero di norma è stato "mbe? Tutto sto casino per così poco?"


Per la parte in grassetto, figurati quanto fastidio da a me, 2 anni fa il problema "più grosso" tra cittadini era il calcio, oggi siamo qua giornalmente a proporre di sparare alla "fazione" opposta. 
Per il resto mi fa piacere vedere che sei sempre lo stesso, solo su un'idea diversa alla mia, apri la discussione e ascolti, ecco perché ti rispetto. Ricordo benissimo i problemi che avete avuto tu e la tua ragazza, ammazza se li ricordo, così come ricordo quelli di @Darren Marshall, che son forse peggiori di quelli che ho avuto io. Io sono ultraconvinto che tutto ciò sia sfruttato da chi comanda a proprio piacimento, e per "chi comanda" intendo tutti, non parlo di partiti o schieramenti politici, fanno tutti schifo allo stesso modo. Perciò sono fermamente convinto che anche con il 100% di vaccinati tireranno fuori la bega delle restrizioni. D'altra parte ne siamo tutti testimoni, estendono l'obbligo e le percentuali ogni giorno pur di tenere il punto, però negli ospedali mica investono, anzi, son stati velocissimi a far passare da eroi a zecche pure gli infermieri che, consci del pericolo, non vogliono vaccinarsi.... Proprio atteggiamento da EMERGENZA SANITARIA.


----------



## Ringhio8 (15 Settembre 2021)

Stex ha scritto:


> Ma X privati cosa si intende


Praticamente obbligo per il 100% dei lavoratori italiani


----------



## Ringhio8 (15 Settembre 2021)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Mi riquoto perchè ancora non ho avuto una risposta.
> 
> Mi è stato detto che gli altri paesi europei stavano (a poco a poco) diminuendo le restrizioni perchè avevano moltissimi vaccinati.
> Ho inserito questi dati relativi alle vaccinazioni (prima dose,aggiornato circa 2 gg fa) e.....ma come ?
> ...


Davvero poni queste domande? É dovereh civicohhhh


----------



## Walker (15 Settembre 2021)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> Lavoro da solo quindi la cosa non mi tange neanche di striscio, non mi farò la pozione della vita eterna senza cui non si può vivere


Ragionamento di una profondità disarmante.
Impossibile controbattere a cotanta saggezza.
Neppure Kant o Nietsche ne sarebbero capaci.


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (15 Settembre 2021)

Andris ha scritto:


> evidentemente non hai una posizione solida sul tema, perchè cedere per 15 euro francamente fa cascare le braccia.
> sono due cocktail...sai le risate che fanno i balordi quando vedono le persone che cedono ai loro mezzucci, per gli altri schiumano di rabbia e usano frasi incommentabili perchè invalidano i loro piani.




A me che ci sia gente che ride o meno, non importa. Io devo guardare cosa conviene a me.
Io vado in palestra Lunedì, Mercoledì, Venerdì e Sabato. Poi c'è il weekend in cui esco a cena o esco semplicemente in locali... Il tampone vale ancora 48 ore giusto? Fatti tu il conto di quanti tamponi mi dovrei fare a settimana, all'incirca 3x15= 45€ a settimana. 45x4= 180€ al mese risparmiati senza farmi stuprare il naso.
Ho fatto il vaccino, zero problemi fisici ed economici e non ho rotture. Lo rifarei ancora, perché per me è la scelta più conveniente.


----------



## Darren Marshall (15 Settembre 2021)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> Per la parte in grassetto, figurati quanto fastidio da a me, 2 anni fa il problema "più grosso" tra cittadini era il calcio, oggi siamo qua giornalmente a proporre di sparare alla "fazione" opposta.
> Per il resto mi fa piacere vedere che sei sempre lo stesso, solo su un'idea diversa alla mia, apri la discussione e ascolti, ecco perché ti rispetto. Ricordo benissimo i problemi che avete avuto tu e la tua ragazza, ammazza se li ricordo, così come ricordo quelli di @Darren Marshall, che son forse peggiori di quelli che ho avuto io. Io sono ultraconvinto che tutto ciò sia sfruttato da chi comanda a proprio piacimento, e per "chi comanda" intendo tutti, non parlo di partiti o schieramenti politici, fanno tutti schifo allo stesso modo. Perciò sono fermamente convinto che anche con il 100% di vaccinati tireranno fuori la bega delle restrizioni. D'altra parte ne siamo tutti testimoni, estendono l'obbligo e le percentuali ogni giorno pur di tenere il punto, però negli ospedali mica investono, anzi, son stati velocissimi a far passare da eroi a zecche pure gli infermieri che, consci del pericolo, non vogliono vaccinarsi.... Proprio atteggiamento da EMERGENZA SANITARIA.


Io una volta raggiunta la percentuale di vaccinati necessaria a non fare collassare il SSN non voglio più sentire parlare di restrizioni, altrimenti è stato tutto inutile, questo è chiaro. 
Vedi la via che hanno preso regno unito e Danimarca, obiettivo vaccinale raggiunto ed è tutto tornato alla normalità.


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (15 Settembre 2021)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> Per la parte in grassetto, figurati quanto fastidio da a me, 2 anni fa il problema "più grosso" tra cittadini era il calcio, oggi siamo qua giornalmente a proporre di sparare alla "fazione" opposta.
> Per il resto mi fa piacere vedere che sei sempre lo stesso, solo su un'idea diversa alla mia, apri la discussione e ascolti, ecco perché ti rispetto. Ricordo benissimo i problemi che avete avuto tu e la tua ragazza, ammazza se li ricordo, così come ricordo quelli di @Darren Marshall, che son forse peggiori di quelli che ho avuto io. Io sono ultraconvinto che tutto ciò sia sfruttato da chi comanda a proprio piacimento, e per "chi comanda" intendo tutti, non parlo di partiti o schieramenti politici, fanno tutti schifo allo stesso modo. Perciò sono fermamente convinto che anche con il 100% di vaccinati tireranno fuori la bega delle restrizioni. D'altra parte ne siamo tutti testimoni, estendono l'obbligo e le percentuali ogni giorno pur di tenere il punto, però negli ospedali mica investono, anzi, son stati velocissimi a far passare da eroi a zecche pure gli infermieri che, consci del pericolo, non vogliono vaccinarsi.... Proprio atteggiamento da EMERGENZA SANITARIA.



Ma su questo hai ragione. Io mi sento parte di un circo in cui non ho parola, ma posso solo adattarmi. Vale per il Covid e non solo. 
Quindi in un certo senso so benissimo che chino il capo e faccio del mio meglio. Io non vado manco a votare, non me la sento di votare "il meno peggio" ma anche se pestassi i piedi cosa potrei fare? Nulla. Io non sono fatto per la rivoluzione, non sono l'uomo che porterà l'Italia alla ribalta, infatti mi informo raramente sulla politica, ne giudico gli altri su come gira il mondo o l'Italia. 
Mi faccio gli affari miei e coltivo il mio orto e basta. So benissimo che se l'Italia si trova in questa situazione la colpa è anche di quelli come me, ma onestamente ho dovuto lottare fin da piccolo per me e per la mia vita, ormai sono anni che ho trovato la mia serenità, la mia felicità e mi importa solo di quello. Sarò egoista, sarò struzzo, sarò quello che volete ma io sono questo.


----------



## fabri47 (15 Settembre 2021)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Io penso che con l'obbligo ai lavoratori salterà il governo, vediamo.
> Ma serve che la Lega faccia la lega visto che sta diventando anch'essa una costola del pd.
> Bella l'Italia, complicare le cose, dare linee guida inesistenti, d'immagine, per poi non portare a casa nessun tipo di risultato.
> Dai Draghetto, che salti, mio bel 74 enne che vuol fare il 40 enne pieno di vita e il dittatore "democratico".


Un sogno, ma non succederà mai, sarebbe il fallimento dell'UE. E attenzione, che questi maledetti nel caso accada veramente, chissà cosa architetteranno.


----------



## SoloMVB (15 Settembre 2021)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> Ci credi davvero? io non tanto, secondo me chiusure e locchedauns ce ne saranno ancora, e ci metto la mano sul fuoco che nessuno alzerà un dito.


Con me sfondi una porta apertissima,la mia era solo una speranza/considerazione.


----------



## SoloMVB (15 Settembre 2021)

princeps ha scritto:


> A breve uscirà la terza dose, se aumenteranno i contagi , come previsto, sarà colpa di chi ha solo fatto la seconda dose


Attento,ci sono altri modi per far "aumentare"i contagi,loro se vogliono il modo lo trovano.


----------



## Andris (15 Settembre 2021)

OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> A me che ci sia gente che ride o meno, non importa. Io devo guardare cosa conviene a me.
> Io vado in palestra Lunedì, Mercoledì, Venerdì e Sabato. Poi c'è il weekend in cui esco a cena o esco semplicemente in locali... Il tampone vale ancora 48 ore giusto? Fatti tu il conto di quanti tamponi mi dovrei fare a settimana, all'incirca 3x15= 45€ a settimana. 45x4= 180€ al mese risparmiati senza farmi stuprare il naso.
> Ho fatto il vaccino, zero problemi fisici ed economici e non ho rotture. Lo rifarei ancora, perché *per me è la scelta più conveniente.*


leggendo le tue parole, già in passato peraltro, è chiaro che non hai una forte motivazione e ti interessa solo non essere rotto le scatole continuamente.
e come te molte persone con cui mi è capitato di parlare.
prima non eri interessato a farlo dicevi, poi lo hai fatto.
nessun problema se per te vaccinarsi è accettabile per alternare i giorni della palestra e farne uno in più di me, perchè per il resto possiamo fare le stesse cose.
non dire però sia una fesseria sminuendo, perchè l'atto dura pochi secondi (unica rottura la documentazione) ma dietro c'è un principio per cui si lotta da parecchio.
vaccinarsi significa subordinare tutti gli errori e le omissioni alla preoccupazione della situazione contingente, tante persone non sono disposte a farlo anche perchè in molti casi chi spinge per i vaccini è collegato agli artefici di ciò.
la sensazione che nessuno pagherà per tutto ciò che è avvenuto è molto forte e ci sono abbastanza indizi già.


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (15 Settembre 2021)

Andris ha scritto:


> leggendo le tue parole, già in passato peraltro, è chiaro che non hai una forte motivazione e ti interessa solo non essere rotto le scatole continuamente.
> e come te molte persone con cui mi è capitato di parlare.
> prima non eri interessato a farlo dicevi, poi lo hai fatto.
> nessun problema se per te vaccinarsi è accettabile per alternare i giorni della palestra e farne uno in più di me, perchè per il resto possiamo fare le stesse cose.
> ...




Ma infatti per me è esattamente così come dici. Non lo nego e non me ne vergogno.


----------



## mil77 (15 Settembre 2021)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> Teoricamente lo stato di emergenza non dura più di 2 anni, e il 31 dicembre é la scadenza. Poi non so se si aggrapperanno a qualsiasi porcata pur di non schiodarsi dalla poltrona eh. Oh, se qualcuno che ne sa più di me vuol dire la sua lo faccia, sempre contento di essere corretto


Non mi stupisco più di nulla. Come logica dipende da cosa succederà tra ottobre e novambre


----------



## hakaishin (15 Settembre 2021)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Ti ho già detto che il green pass non siamo l'unico paese ad averlo.


Ti ho già detto che non parliamo del green pass in quanto tale ma della sua applicazione. È facile da capire il concetto


----------



## hakaishin (15 Settembre 2021)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Però i confronti andrebbero fatti considerando le cose che vengono fatte. Anche altrove si è discusso di obbligo vaccinale e per ora anche da noi se ne sta semplicemente discutendo. Sul green pass, invece, stendiamo un velo pietoso sia sulle modalità con le quali è stato introdotto, sia sulla sua (in)utilità.
> Poi andrebbe anche pesato il valore delle vaccinazioni. Per capirci, in Spagna la fascia 40-49 è all'85% di vaccinati completi, quella 50-59 è al 93%, quella 60-69 anni al 96,6%, a salire. Noi siamo rispettivamente al 71%, 79% e 85,7%. Considerando che in Italia abbiamo 10-15 milioni di abitanti in più, mi sembra evidente che, rispetto alla Spagna, siamo ancora troppo scoperti sia a livello percentuale sia in numero assoluto di soggetti potenzialmente a rischio di sviluppare sintomi seri.
> Quale possa essere la soluzione io non lo so. Io avrei messo sin da subito un obbligo un po' per il discorso fatto da @gabri65 in un raro momento di lucidità, un po' perché pensavo ci sarebbe stata un'adesione molto scarsa. Adesso non saprei, magari un obbligo specifico per certe fasce d'età(non so se sarebbe giuridicamente legittimo).
> L'unica cosa certa è che il comportamento della fascia 50-69, la stessa che negli anni '80-primi '90 votava per andare in pensione a 7 anni con dieci secondi di contributi, si conferma un grosso problema per questo Paese. NB: il mio è un discorso generale(anch'io son figlio di sessantenni, eh).


Ciao Sunburn,
Quando le idee e i fatti vengono esposti così allora è un piacere discutere e confrontarsi.
Sono d’accordo, in linea generale, all’obbligo vaccinale di alcune fasce a rischio, ma il putiferio generato da noi sta davvero stuccando. L’obbligo è una cosa penosa e che nessuno in Europa si sta sognando di fare. Siamo comunque in linea con gli altri Stati e anzi mai mi sarei aspettato di essere a questo punto, così avanzato, a settembre. Qui come al solito si sta esagerando.
Poi si, è triste che le fasce più a rischio non si vaccinino quando poi abbiamo fermato una nazione per loro. Il sacrificio si chiede sempre a chi sta bene e chi e giovane.
È tutto sto casino sugli obblighi del green pass è veramente eccessivo ed esiste solo da noi. Perché?
Come faccio a non pensare male?
Perché non dicono che tutto questo porterà a non subire più restrizioni e lockdown? Perché se poi mi richiudono, io non mi vaccinerò più e non rispetterò più nessuna regola per quanto mi riguarda.
E a chiosa ti dico che sto green pass mi pare una pagliacciata. A Milano non me l’hanno mai chiesto, MAI. Figurati se nelle aziende si mettono a fare gli sceriffi


----------



## hakaishin (15 Settembre 2021)

OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> Ma su questo hai ragione. Io mi sento parte di un circo in cui non ho parola, ma posso solo adattarmi. Vale per il Covid e non solo.
> Quindi in un certo senso so benissimo che chino il capo e faccio del mio meglio. Io non vado manco a votare, non me la sento di votare "il meno peggio" ma anche se pestassi i piedi cosa potrei fare? Nulla. Io non sono fatto per la rivoluzione, non sono l'uomo che porterà l'Italia alla ribalta, infatti mi informo raramente sulla politica, ne giudico gli altri su come gira il mondo o l'Italia.
> Mi faccio gli affari miei e coltivo il mio orto e basta. So benissimo che se l'Italia si trova in questa situazione la colpa è anche di quelli come me, ma onestamente ho dovuto lottare fin da piccolo per me e per la mia vita, ormai sono anni che ho trovato la mia serenità, la mia felicità e mi importa solo di quello. Sarò egoista, sarò struzzo, sarò quello che volete ma io sono questo.


Ti stimo per la tua onestà da sempre.
In parte, condivido il tuo discorso. Anche io ho fatto il vaccino per convenienza, perché vorrei essere libero ma questo è tutto da vedere. Poi è giusto pensare in primis a se stessi, lo facciamo tutti ma molti si nascondono dietro il falso altruismo e il dovereh civikoh


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (15 Settembre 2021)

princeps ha scritto:


> Vorrà dire che perderò il lavoro e finirò in mezzo alla strada...vedremo cosa succederà


1 non è un vaccino
2 non firmo nessuno consenso se schiatto
3 non mi vaccino
Piccola domandina..
Adesso che mi fanno ?
Mi arrestano ? Mi siringano a forza ?
sono un privato.. mi licenzio da solo ?
Mi chiudono attività perché finora ho fatto delle vittime?

Bello però sono curioso di vedere se si prendono questa responsabilità.. 
quelli che cavalcono il motto è da irresponsabili !
Daranno mai l'esempio!? Io non credo proprio


----------



## Devil man (15 Settembre 2021)

OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> Ma a me frega meno di zero se c'è gente che non si vaccina. Io l'ho fatto, me lo sono levato dalle palle subito e sono libero di fare ciò che voglio.
> 
> Ne ho veramente piene le palle di questa situazione e voglio solo che finisca.
> 
> ...


Ai politici si


----------



## Devil man (15 Settembre 2021)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> Suvvia, nessuno da dello stupido a chi se lo fa, io non ho la minima intenzione di farlo, ma non mi troverai mai mai e poi MAI a fare propaganda novax, ne consigliare a qualcuno di non farlo, trovo ridicolo anche solo doverlo specificare ad ogni messaggio, prima solo soggetti a rischio, poi solo over 60, poi solo over 50, poi tutti, ora obbligo, aggiungiamoci tutte le beghe con astrazeneca, prima over 60,poi under 50,poi no under 30, poi si. Capisci che anche loro navigano a vista, condivido in pieno il tuo ragionamento "me lo son fatto e vaffa", anzi, ti ammiro per l'apertura mentale che hai dimostrato, però conosco personalmente più persone con problemi x il vaccino (lievi eh, nulla di tragico) che x il covid, e non ho nessuna intenzione di finire nella stessa condizione, non credo a politici e virologi, non credo a QUESTO vaccino (che vaccino non é ma solo una toppa temporanea). Ovvio che si parla di una piccola percentuale di reazioni, ma pure di covidde ci va in TI solo una percentuale infinitesimale dell'amica fascia d'età.
> Mi ripeto., hai fatto bene a vaccinati, tu e tutti gli altri che l'han fatto, avete fiducia, fate bene. Ma io non mi fido, né della poltiglia né dei virologi né dei politici. Questo comporta essere emarginati, additati, segnalati o denunciati, ma poco mi frega, farò solo ciò che mi sento. Puoi pensarla come ti pare, anche se siamo su posizioni diverse rispetto ugualmente te e chi ha sofferto le restrizioni, tipo darren, anche se ormai siamo totalmente di pensieri opposti


Ho ripetutamente affermato che non ho alcun problema con le persone vaccinate... Ciò che non è accettabile per molteplici ragioni, comprese ragioni costituzionali e legali, etiche e morali, è la vaccinazione obbligatoria. Il consenso alla vaccinazione in ogni paese civile deve essere dato in assenza di pressioni, coercizioni o manipolazioni indebite. Una volta invece che inizi questo percorso di divisione di qualsiasi società in due classi distinte di persone, hai abbandonato la libertà e la democrazia e le hai sostituite con la tirannia, la paura e il SOSPETTO. Peggio ancora, ed è questo che mi disturba davvero. Le autorità ( Drago serpeverde, Smigol e Mattarellone ) hanno decretato che ci sono due classi di Italiani i buoni e i cattivi, e che una classe è superiore all'altra e ottiene PRIVILEGI SPECIALI mentre le altre classi NO, ti chiudono le porte, non puoi più mangiare in un ristorante, prendere i figli a scuola, ti sospendono dal lavoro.. e in questo modo HAI per definizione tolto la dignità ad una persona e creato una classe inferiore per la quale i tedeschi una volta coniarono una parola semplice *Untermensch*, che si traduce approssimativamente in subumano sub-uomo o persona inferiore... Se quella parola porta un brivido di orrore nel tuo cuore. Ebbene sia... Poi non vi scandalizzate se un giorno una persona perde la testa e ci scappa il morto perche state portando la gente allo sfinimento!


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (15 Settembre 2021)

Devil man ha scritto:


> Ho ripetutamente affermato che non ho alcun problema con le persone vaccinate... Ciò che non è accettabile per molteplici ragioni, comprese ragioni costituzionali e legali, etiche e morali, è la vaccinazione obbligatoria. Il consenso alla vaccinazione in ogni paese civile deve essere dato in assenza di pressioni, coercizioni o manipolazioni indebite. Una volta invece che inizi questo percorso di divisione di qualsiasi società in due classi distinte di persone, hai abbandonato la libertà e la democrazia e le hai sostituite con la tirannia, la paura e il SOSPETTO. Peggio ancora, ed è questo che mi disturba davvero. Le autorità ( Drago serpeverde, Smigol e Mattarellone ) hanno decretato che ci sono due classi di Italiani i buoni e i cattivi, e che una classe è superiore all'altra e ottiene PRIVILEGI SPECIALI mentre le altre classi NO, ti chiudono le porte, non puoi più mangiare in un ristorante, prendere i figli a scuola, ti sospendono dal lavoro.. e in questo modo HAI per definizione tolto la dignità ad una persona e creato una classe inferiore per la quale i tedeschi una volta coniarono una parola semplice *Untermensch*, che si traduce approssimativamente in subumano sub-uomo o persona inferiore... Se quella parola porta un brivido di orrore nel tuo cuore. Ebbene sia... Poi non vi scandalizzate se un giorno una persona perde la testa e ci scappa il morto perche state portando la gente allo sfinimento!


Quello che mi fa impazzire è che nemmeno rende invincibile questo (cosiddetto) vaccino.. cosa me ne frega se al massimo è meno aggressivo !? se posso essere contagiato e contagiare


----------



## kekkopot (17 Settembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da tutti i quotidiani in edicola, ci siamo per l'obbligatorietà del vaccino (alias Green pass) per tutti i lavoratori. Sia pubblici che privati. Oggi arriverà l'ok da parte del Governo.
> 
> Draghi:"Si fa quello che si deve fare. Anche se impopolare".


Da vaccinato, non sono assolutamente d'accordo: questa scelta è pari a scelte di regime...
Che sia l'unico metodo alternativo a nuovi lockdown ne sono consapevole ma qui si priva il diritto di libertà di ogni individuo.


----------



## sunburn (17 Settembre 2021)

Devil man ha scritto:


> Ho ripetutamente affermato che non ho alcun problema con le persone vaccinate... Ciò che non è accettabile per molteplici ragioni, comprese ragioni costituzionali e legali, etiche e morali, è la vaccinazione obbligatoria. Il consenso alla vaccinazione in ogni paese civile deve essere dato in assenza di pressioni, coercizioni o manipolazioni indebite. Una volta invece che inizi questo percorso di divisione di qualsiasi società in due classi distinte di persone, hai abbandonato la libertà e la democrazia e le hai sostituite con la tirannia, la paura e il SOSPETTO. Peggio ancora, ed è questo che mi disturba davvero. Le autorità ( Drago serpeverde, Smigol e Mattarellone ) hanno decretato che ci sono due classi di Italiani i buoni e i cattivi, e che una classe è superiore all'altra e ottiene PRIVILEGI SPECIALI mentre le altre classi NO, ti chiudono le porte, non puoi più mangiare in un ristorante, prendere i figli a scuola, ti sospendono dal lavoro.. e in questo modo HAI per definizione tolto la dignità ad una persona e creato una classe inferiore per la quale i tedeschi una volta coniarono una parola semplice *Untermensch*, che si traduce approssimativamente in subumano sub-uomo o persona inferiore... Se quella parola porta un brivido di orrore nel tuo cuore. Ebbene sia... Poi non vi scandalizzate se un giorno una persona perde la testa e ci scappa il morto perche state portando la gente allo sfinimento!


La società umana, sin dagli albori, si fonda su una rinuncia a spazi, anche molto estesi, di libertà individuale in vista di un'ordinata convivenza tra esseri umani, il tutto più o meno efficacemente garantito da una tutela, civile e penale, degli spazi di libertà individuali rimanenti da possibili azioni altrui che possano indebitamente ridurli o lederli.
Ci sono attività che, pur essendo genericamente classificabili come esercio di un diritto individuale, vengono vietate tout court, altre che vengono consentite solo in presenza di specifiche garanzie che non causeranno danni a terzi, altre che, pur intrinsecamente pericolose, vengono consentite a patto di prendere misure adatte a limitare il rischio di danni a terzi e via dicendo.
Ergo, si può discutere sulla necessità e sull'opportunità dell'introduzione di un obbligo vaccinale, ma il tuo discorso appare un filino(giusto in filino) forzato.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (17 Settembre 2021)

Come dicevo,nessun problema per il vaccino esteso a tutti i lavoratori.
Gli italiani continueranno a lavorare in nero e grattarsi le balle sul divano,con il tasca il bel RDC  
E sapete cosa ? Sono contento che in milioni continueranno a fottere lo stato,specialmente il nostro.

L'unico stato al mondo in emergenza sanitaria perenne.
Siamo proprio una barzelletta.

E la cosa buffa è vedere gli italiani così sottomessi.
Ministri che con il ghigno dichiarano "con il green pass esteso* STIMOLEREMO* la vaccinazione" ,come a dire 'italiani,ve l'abbiamo messa nuovamente al cù'. E tutti felici e contenti


----------



## MasterGorgo (17 Settembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da tutti i quotidiani in edicola, ci siamo per l'obbligatorietà del vaccino (alias Green pass) per tutti i lavoratori. Sia pubblici che privati. Oggi arriverà l'ok da parte del Governo.
> 
> Draghi:"Si fa quello che si deve fare. Anche se impopolare".


In pandemia i vaccini sono molto utili senza se senza ma.

Basta solo specificare che in questo, caso avendoli creati velocemente, ci saremmo esposti ad un rischio maggiore.
Sono pochi numeri ma i poveretti che hanno avuto reazioni avverse sono stati giudicati sacrificabli alla causa e questo, se voleva essere passato come concetto, doveva essere evidenziato come un merito di coraggio e non gettizzato o, per chi é più fifone, bollato solo come egoista e antisociale. 
Non siamo tutti uguali e se uno non se la sente per 'paura' sarebbe più corretto ricevesse rassicurazioni e comprensione non odio ed epiteti. 

Purtroppo a questo si sommano individui senza scrupoli (da tutte le parti) che cercano visibilità cavalcando la diatriba arrivando, da suini luridi, a coinvolgere anche quanto successo tempo fa a bg e bs dove col virus hanno collaborato anche degli assassini che ovviamante la faranno franca, sorridendo, come già per il ponte morandi ed ogni altra italica immondizia insabbiata da uffici zeppi di uomini-verme.


----------



## Andris (17 Settembre 2021)

sunburn ha scritto:


> La società umana, sin dagli albori, si fonda su una rinuncia a spazi, anche molto estesi, di libertà individuale in vista di un'ordinata convivenza tra esseri umani


non è mai successo in migliaia di anni di umanità che una società si sia bloccata anteponendo vecchi e malati fragili a tutti gli altri, anzi solitamente erano proprio i deboli a farsi da parte dicendo di continuare senza curarsi di loro.
e mentre hai rovinato la vita di tutti gli altri per due anni, oltre a indebitare i giovani per una generazione quando l'Italia non aveva ancora recuperato la ricchezza precedente alla crisi finanziaria di una dozzina di anni orsono, numerosi appartenenti a tali categorie sono morti naturalmente per le loro innumerevoli patologie croniche di cui sono afflitti.
lo scopo della vita ora pare non prendere il covid sintomatico mentre sul resto pazienza, come se non ci fossero attualmente decine di malattie incurabili e centinaia che basta prenderle in ritardo per morire sistematicamente.


----------



## Manue (17 Settembre 2021)

OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> Ma a me frega meno di zero se c'è gente che non si vaccina. Io l'ho fatto, me lo sono levato dalle palle subito e sono libero di fare ciò che voglio.
> 
> Ne ho veramente piene le palle di questa situazione e voglio solo che finisca.
> 
> ...



Ma se ti frega meno di zero, perché ne parli? perché ti lamenti?
stai nel tuo, sii coerente.


----------



## Andris (17 Settembre 2021)

comunque "interessante" le categorie tenute fuori, tipo gli avvocati in tribunale, e gli altri buttati dentro quando non c'è alcuna possibilità di controllo vedi molti autonomi e partite iva

dai "calcoli" dicono che da tutto questo miscuglio improvvisato manchino 4.000.000 di potenziali vaccinandi
allora mischiano tutti con la "speranza" che ci caschino

ieri sera veramente il colmo, perchè vogliono lasciare un 15% di PA in smart working per ora ma non è detto che siano solo quelli senza green pass a lavorare da remoto.
c'è chi dice serva il green pass pure da remoto, ovvero da solo in casa devi avere il green pass, tipo quel folle preside che non voleva far svolgere gli esami online agli studenti altrimenti non avrebbero fatto il green pass o vaccino


----------



## Nevergiveup (17 Settembre 2021)

Andris ha scritto:


> non è mai successo in migliaia di anni di umanità che una società si sia bloccata anteponendo vecchi e malati fragili a tutti gli altri, anzi solitamente erano proprio i deboli a farsi da parte dicendo di continuare senza curarsi di loro.
> e mentre hai rovinato la vita di tutti gli altri per due anni, oltre a indebitare i giovani per una generazione quando l'Italia non aveva ancora recuperato la ricchezza precedente alla crisi finanziaria di una dozzina di anni orsono, numerosi appartenenti a tali categorie sono morti naturalmente per le loro innumerevoli patologie croniche di cui sono afflitti.
> lo scopo della vita ora pare non prendere il covid sintomatico mentre sul resto pazienza, come se non ci fossero attualmente decine di malattie incurabili e centinaia che basta prenderle in ritardo per morire sistematicamente.


Non è nemmeno mai successo che il mondo fosse pieno di egoisti che nel pieno delle forze e perfettamente in salute non vogliano sacrificarsi correndo un rischio minimo ( perchè è giusto dirlo che minimissimo ma un rischio nel vaccinarsi c'è), preferendo voltare le spalle a soggetti fragili come anziani, immunodepressi etc... etc.. 

In occidente siamo abituati a prenderci cura dei più deboli.. voltarsi dall'altra parte per un integralismo morale senza reale fondamento è più tipico di culture islamico-integraliste a ben vedere.

Detto ciò gli obblighi non piacciono nemmeno a me e sono contrario perchè si crea un precedente molto grave, ognuno faccia ciò che vuole ma senza soffiare sul fuoco e alimentare una diatriba sociale inutile.


----------



## Andris (17 Settembre 2021)

Nevergiveup ha scritto:


> In occidente siamo abituati a prenderci cura dei più deboli.. voltarsi dall'altra parte per un integralismo morale senza reale fondamento è più tipico di culture islamico-integraliste a ben vedere.


finchè questo non va in antitesi alla vita regolare di tutti gli altri e si limita a un contributo economico, ma con il covid e l'impreparazione di un piano pandemico si era dinanzi alla scelta tra deboli e gli altri.
hanno scelto il populismo.
solita mentalità da eterno presente e futuro rimandato che vediamo in tanti provvedimenti della politica
futuro in cui quelle persone che si volevano proteggere non ci sarebbero state a prescindere del covid e tutti gli altri ne pagheranno i danni a lungo termine (altro che long covid...ci aspetta la stretta economica nel futuro)


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (17 Settembre 2021)

Andris ha scritto:


> comunque "interessante" le categorie tenute fuori, tipo gli avvocati in tribunale, e gli altri buttati dentro quando non c'è alcuna possibilità di controllo vedi molti autonomi e partite iva



Interessante,io che sono una P.Iva,lavoro da casa e sono il titolare di "me stesso" (come scrive la gente su fb ) , mi devo auto-sospendere,auto-segnalare o togliermi lo stipendio dopo il 5° giorno senza green pass ?


----------



## Andris (17 Settembre 2021)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Interessante,io che sono una P.Iva,lavoro da casa e sono il titolare di "me stesso" (come scrive la gente su fb ) , mi devo auto-sospendere,auto-segnalare o togliermi lo stipendio dopo il 5° giorno senza green pass ?


sì
invece un vaccinato è libero di contagiare un non vaccinato senza fare neanche un tampone
quasi dimenticavo, dopo il contagio ovviamente la vittima non vaccinata sarà oggetto di critiche non chi gliel'ha dato
è come se in strada una signora dal balcone mi butta addosso l'acqua delle piante, ma la colpa è mia che non ho l'ombrello sulla testa non sua ci mancherebbe altro

come hanno rimosso la questione irrisolta dell'origine del covid, parimenti ignorano il tracciamento e sembra quasi che chi non si vaccina abbia dentro di sè un produttore di covid autonomo.
non è che un vaccinato glielo passa, visto che sono così tanti ed è piuttosto probabile, no per carità lo crea e forgia dentro se stesso dandolo ai suoi contatti più potente possibile incivilmente


----------



## claudiop77 (17 Settembre 2021)

Faccio un ragionamento semplice, basandomi sulle informazioni ufficiali e sui vaccini al momento disponibili

1) chi si vaccina si può infettare lo stesso, anche se un pò meno, e l'effetto del vaccino sul contagio va a diminuire con il passare dei mesi.
2) ne deriva che l'immunitò di gregge non è raggiungibile e quindi l'unico vero beneficio per la collettività è dato dal fatto che proteggendo sé stessi meno persone finiranno in ospedale nei reparti normali o in terapia intensiva

Considerando che quelli che finiscono in ospedale o rischiano la pelle sono quasi tutti diciamo dai 40 anni in su, il beneficio per la collettività della vaccinazione della fascia 12-40 è irrisorio, nonostante li si metta viceversa a rischio per eventuali danni da vaccino.

La soluzione più intelligente, allo stato attuale delle cose sarebbe vaccinare il più possibile dei 40 anni in su e lasciare che gli altri vivano liberamente e nel caso si facciano l'immunità naturale, curandoli adeguatamente.

Chiaramente se domani uscisse fuori un vaccino che blocca anche l'infezione, con effetto molto più lungo e minori effetti collaterali allora il ragionamento cambierebbe.


----------



## Pamparulez2 (17 Settembre 2021)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Mi rammarica che si debba arrivare a questo per far capire alla gente che è strettamente necessario che si vaccini tutti.
> Bisogna arrivare all imposizione, incredibile.


Bravo, il tuo pensiero riassume quello di tutte le persone di buon senso. Con tutti i temi importanti di cui vorrei si occupasse il premier, ancora deve passare giornate a spiegare perchè dobbiamo vaccinarci TUTTI.


----------



## jumpy65 (17 Settembre 2021)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Va bene, ma non è nulla di nuovo, esistono già vaccini obbligatori in Italia.


I vaccini obbligatori creano immunità. Lo fai una volta sola. Questo è simile al vaccino influenzale. Bisogna capire che tipo di obbligo si intende imporre. Basta una dose o due oppure sarà obbligatorio il richiamo annuale? Sarebbe la prima volta in assoluto. Io sono anche favorevole a una singola dose di vaccino per tutti a richiami periodici a vita per tutti assolutamente no. Il green pass invece mi sembra una stupidaggine. Soprattutto per il fatto che il controllo spetti al gestore dell'attività. Se lo vuoi imporre fai controlli a campione e multi gli inadempienti. Che significa dire in metro o sui treni locali no perché non riesco a fare controlli. C'è l'obbligo ma non faccio il controllo puntuale ma a campione.


----------



## Andris (17 Settembre 2021)

jumpy65 ha scritto:


> I vaccini obbligatori creano immunità. Lo fai una volta sola. Questo è simile al vaccino influenzale. Bisogna capire che tipo di obbligo si intende imporre. Basta una dose o due oppure* sarà obbligatorio il richiamo annuale?*


sono al lavoro i topi da laboratorio con il mix salvifico influenza-covid, dal 2022 ma c'è chi investe soldi per bruciare i tempi e averlo già a fine 2021
stesso buco stessa siringa, sai che risparmio di tempo e danaro.

il leit motiv sarà "sì puoi prenderle, ma lievi"

sarà una frase da incidere sulle lapidi prossimamente "Che la terra e il covid ti siano lievi"


----------



## pazzomania (17 Settembre 2021)

claudiop77 ha scritto:


> Faccio un ragionamento semplice, basandomi sulle informazioni ufficiali e sui vaccini al momento disponibili
> 
> 1) chi si vaccina si può infettare lo stesso, anche se un pò meno, e l'effetto del vaccino sul contagio va a diminuire con il passare dei mesi.
> 2) ne deriva che l'immunitò di gregge non è raggiungibile e quindi l'unico vero beneficio per la collettività è dato dal fatto che proteggendo sé stessi meno persone finiranno in ospedale nei reparti normali o in terapia intensiva
> ...


Ti devo correggere: forse hai ragione sulla fascia 12-25 ( ma non sono sicuro nemmeno qui), ma anche tra i 30 a i 40 è statisticamente meglio vaccinarsi, questa statistica vale *nelle fasi epidemiche in cui c'è un' alta circolazione*

Oh cosi dicono i numeri ufficiali, non prendertela con me, riporto solo una informazione che probabilmente ti era sfuggita.

Non c'è solo morte e ricovero fra gli effetti pesanti, ma anche altro in alcuni casi.

Ti dico la mia, proprio cosi alla pene di cane e del tutto sensazione personalissima: tra morti e ricoverati, ho decine di testimonianze dirette ( che conosco/conoscevo) e indirette ( per conoscenza);

Invece di persone con problematiche serie post vaccino, non so tu e altri, ma io ne ho zero, ma zero tondissimo ( e ci mancherebbe! )


----------



## Zanc9 (17 Settembre 2021)

OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> Ma a me frega meno di zero se c'è gente che non si vaccina. Io l'ho fatto, me lo sono levato dalle palle subito e sono libero di fare ciò che voglio.
> 
> Ne ho veramente piene le palle di questa situazione e voglio solo che finisca.
> 
> ...


Posso tatuarmelo in fronte? grazie


----------



## jacky (17 Settembre 2021)

Ma anziché fare i tamponi a prezzo calmierato (business colossale venduto a 20x il vero prezzo di mercato) perché non fanno i sierologici a prezzo calmierato? 
sono sicuramente più attendibili e potrebbero avere anche una validità superiore (almeno un mese)


----------



## Andris (17 Settembre 2021)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Ti dico la mia, proprio cosi alla pene di cane e del tutto sensazione personalissima: tra morti e ricoverati, ho decine di testimonianze dirette ( che conosco/conoscevo) e indirette ( per conoscenza);


grazie tante, vivi in zona Hiroshima del covid italiano...


----------



## Milanforever26 (17 Settembre 2021)

danjr ha scritto:


> Una volta obbligatoriamente facevano dei vaccini che ti lasciavano una cicatrice permanente sul braccio e nessuno fiatava, anzi. Chissà che studi c'erano dietro, però non esisteva internet, quindi quello che diceva il dottore era legge. Facevi la visita per il militare e ti spruzzavano i petto chissà cosa, ma nessuno fiatava, oggi siamo tutti esperti di vaccini invece


Giusto ieri ho assistito a una lectio magistralis di una signora di 70 anni no Vax che pretendeva di portare la comunione a mia nonna inferma.. Ovviamente non è stata fatta entrare in casa e si è pure lamentata spiegando che il vaccino è inutile.. Non so manco se ha fatto le medie ma padroneggiava un linguaggio degno di un Piero Angela del web.. Chissà su che gruppi FB avrà studiato..


----------



## pazzomania (17 Settembre 2021)

Andris ha scritto:


> grazie tante, vivi in zona Hiroshima del covid italiano...


si hai ragione, ma il punto focale è che davvero ( e non ho motivi di mentire) non sono a conoscenza di alcun caso di persone che hanno avuto problemi seri da vaccino.
Nessuno peggiore di una febbre alta.

Ma davvero uno 0 ultra tondo. 
Il che è ovviamente un bene, ripeto, ci mancherebbe avere tanti casi avversi al vaccino, cribbio.


----------



## Andris (17 Settembre 2021)

jacky ha scritto:


> Ma anziché fare i tamponi a prezzo calmierato (business colossale venduto a 20x il vero prezzo di mercato) perché non fanno i sierologici a prezzo calmierato?
> sono sicuramente più attendibili e potrebbero avere anche una validità superiore (almeno un mese)


quando si vuole fare il vaccino il medico di famiglia dovrebbe suggerirti prima di verificare di aver avuto il covid, non solo perchè potresti attendere per la vaccinazione bensì per fare una dose invece di due.
questo non viene fatto per obbligo e quindi c'è chi ha avuto il covid a sua insaputa ma ci ha aggiunto due dosi pure.
sai com'è, meglio abbondare dicevano i maestri...


----------



## Andris (17 Settembre 2021)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> si hai ragione, ma il punto focale è che davvero ( e non ho motivi di mentire) non sono a conoscenza di alcun caso di persone che hanno avuto problemi seri da vaccino.
> Nessuno peggiore di una febbre alta.
> 
> Ma davvero uno 0 ultra tondo.
> Il che è ovviamente un bene, ripeto, ci mancherebbe avere tanti casi avversi al vaccino, cribbio.


a me al contrario zero notizie di persone in terapia intensiva o ricoverati d'urgenza, i casi più gravi hanno avuto la bombola di ossigeno per qualche giorno: una in casa e uno in ospedale perchè era da solo e non poteva essere assistito.
persone che avevano già problematiche e non fisse, quando ogni tot tempo avevano affanno davano una boccata.
nulla a che fare con intubati che dicevano addio sul tablet et similia.
ne sono usciti dopo qualche settimana,.
la gran parte invece non andava oltre febbre, brividi, tosse e spossatezza per qualche giorno.

magari moriranno tutti per il "long covid" ma per il momento li vedo normali...non tutte le agenzie funebri sono fortunate come quella in zona tua.


----------



## pazzomania (17 Settembre 2021)

Andris ha scritto:


> a me al contrario zero notizie di persone in terapia intensiva o ricoverati d'urgenza, i casi più gravi hanno avuto la bombola di ossigeno per qualche giorno: una in casa e uno in ospedale perchè era da solo e non poteva essere assistito.
> persone che avevano già problematiche e non fisse, quando ogni tot tempo avevano affanno davano una boccata.
> nulla a che fare con intubati che dicevano addio sul tablet et similia.
> ne sono usciti dopo qualche settimana,.
> ...


Pero' non mi ha risposto su quanti vaccinati che hanno avuto gravi conseguenze gravi conosci.

Guarda, io penso tu ti sia risposto da solo.

Conoscerai almeno 100 persone che hanno avuto il covid, di cui alcuni sono finiti con l' ossigeno.
Conoscerai almeno 1000 persone che hanno fatto il vaccino, e non hanno avuto nulla.

Vedi? Non c'è nemmeno partita.


----------



## Kyle Broflovsky (17 Settembre 2021)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Pero' non mi ha risposto su quanti vaccinati che hanno avuto gravi conseguenze gravi conosci.
> 
> Guarda, io penso tu ti sia risposto da solo.
> 
> ...


è così. Io solo tra le conoscenze dirette ho almeno 7/8 testimonianze di morti/gravi conseguenze legate al covid.
Tra i vaccinati (che sono anche di più, nel senso che conosco molto più vaccinati che malati di covid) niente di niente. Poi sarà una casualità che vi devo dire.


----------



## Andris (17 Settembre 2021)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Pero' non mi ha risposto su quanti vaccinati che hanno avuto gravi conseguenze gravi conosci.
> 
> Guarda, io penso tu ti sia risposto da solo.
> 
> ...


perchè il problema post vaccino non è facile da individuare sempre, poi anche la sorveglianza si basa su segnalazioni passive non va a contattare le persone attivamente.
di regola l'ASL di riferimento avrebbe dovuto assumere personale per verificare la salute pubblica post vaccinazione, non stare sulla riva del fiume ad aspettare chi segnala e chi no.
l'ultimo aggiornamento AIFA parla di 555 morti post vaccino segnalate, ma è un numero inaffidabile.

uno ha il covid, non respira bene, ambulanza e lo viene a sapere tutto il condominio immediatamente
è facile-
per il vaccino, a meno che uno non svenga sul posto in quei minuti di osservazione o poche ore dopo, è più complicato e di qui anche la comunicazione.
se uno va in ospedale per un controllo che ne so io se sia un problema nuovo uscito post vaccino o uno cronico che si è aggravato ?

ovvio che siano di meno di quelli del covid, mai stato in discussione questo quanto piuttosto le persone a cui accade
io seguo una squadra di giovani dilettanti e ho verificato durante la pandemia che ai ragazzi in forma il covid veramente fa il solletico.
per questo quando leggo di giovani che hanno problemi post vaccino mi arrabbio


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (17 Settembre 2021)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Pero' non mi ha risposto su quanti vaccinati che hanno avuto gravi conseguenze gravi conosci.
> 
> Guarda, io penso tu ti sia risposto da solo.
> 
> ...



Ma che senso hanno questi numeri tirati a caso ?
Per dirti,io in Sardegna ho visto forse (forse) un 2-3 conoscenti beccarsi il covid (in forma sintomatica,magari tanti altri erano si positivi ma totalmente asintomatici)
Morti solo 1,ma aveva 95 anni ed era praticamente un vegetale,non parlava e non deambulava più.

Male male da vaccino 2 persone,una con una trombosi al cervello dopo pfizer.
Ora che ti ho riportato questi dati,cosa cambia ?

Ovvio che per chi vive a bergamo (o zone limitrofe o comunque in zone dove il covid ha colpito duramente) i dati sono totalmente diversi.


----------



## Manue (17 Settembre 2021)

Alla fine mi son prenotato per il vaccino, oggi pomeriggio ho la prima dose...
come ho sempre sostenuto lo spartiacque era un mio possibile rientro in ufficio, il rientro c'è, seppur graduale, contestualmente proprio oggi hanno introdotto l'obbligo del pass per entrare a lavoro...

devo ammettere che mentalmente mi sento più scarico, 
nel senso che è come se avessi una preoccupazione in meno, una pensiero che era fisso in testa...


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (17 Settembre 2021)

Manue ha scritto:


> Alla fine mi son prenotato per il vaccino, oggi pomeriggio ho la prima dose...
> come ho sempre sostenuto lo spartiacque era un mio possibile rientro in ufficio, il rientro c'è, seppur graduale, contestualmente proprio oggi hanno introdotto l'obbligo del pass per entrare a lavoro...
> 
> devo ammettere che mentalmente mi sento più scarico,
> nel senso che è come se avessi una preoccupazione in meno, una pensiero che era fisso in testa...



Buonafortuna  (cioè,non in senso ironico!)

Io dopo l'ennesimo ricatto (con tanto di ghigno di soddisfazione di Brunetta),sono ancora più convinto a non farmi iniettare proprio nulla.
Se prima ci stava un 30% di possibilità,ora dopo quel discorso (e quei sorrisini) la possibilità è scesa allo 0%.


----------



## Trumpusconi (17 Settembre 2021)

Sono molto contento che Draghi stia andando in direzone dell'obbligo!
Mi auguro che alla fine rimangano fuori solo i "veri" no vax, ma si riescano ad intercettare i pigri (e sono tanti) e i "fifoni" (che saranno debitamente rassicurati).
Quota no vax duri e puri disposti anche a perdere il lavoro o stare a casa mesi senza stipendio/ spendere 200-300 euro al mese in tamponi credo siamo sotto l'1%, rimarranno fuori e mi auguro siano debitamente schedati per questo simpatico contributo alla comunità


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (17 Settembre 2021)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Sono molto contento che Draghi stia andando in direzone dell'obbligo!
> Mi auguro che alla fine rimangano fuori solo i "veri" no vax, ma si riescano ad intercettare i pigri (e sono tanti) e i "fifoni" (che saranno debitamente rassicurati).
> Quota no vax duri e puri disposti anche a perdere il lavoro o stare a casa mesi senza stipendio/ spendere 200-300 euro al mese in tamponi credo siamo sotto l'1%, rimarranno fuori e *mi auguro siano debitamente schedati per questo simpatico contributo alla comunità *



No dai,secondo me si può arrivare a proporre i gulag.
Ogni giorno sempre più in basso,eh ?


----------



## Ragnet_7 (17 Settembre 2021)

A me il discorso pare abbastanza semplice:

Noi governo e scienziati mondiali riteniamo che per stare tutti al sicuro bisogna raggiungere immunità di gregge. Per raggiungerla serve che ci si vaccini velocemente tutti in modo da fermare la circolazione del virus. 

La gente inizia a credere che ci stiano iniettando chissà cosa chissà per quale strano motivo (il codice genetico dei vaccini RNA è aperto e disponibile a tutti). Se non sapete leggerlo diciamo che mi farei un attimo un esame di coscienza, del tipo "sono veramente competente per dare la mia opinione in merito?" 

Detto ciò, nessuno obbliga nessuno a vaccinarsi:

- Il vaccino è gratis -> ti viene regalato, lo fai non paghi nulla, hai fatto il tuo dovere civico, se finisci in ospedale o in terapia intensiva ti curiamo come è giusto che sia.
Se non ti vuoi vaccinare esiste una alternativa, ti fai il tampone rapido ogni paio di giorni, paghi quello che costa a spese tue (è il prezzo della vostra libertà di voler decidere a discapito della collettività) e hai gli stessi diritti di chi si vaccina. Se finisci in ospedale con il covid e stai morendo ti curo lo stesso, nonostante sei un reietto che fosse per me ti lascerei sopra ad un marciapiede. Perchè le terapie intensive io le pago profumatamente con le mie tasse e una tua notte la ci costa 30 mila euro uomo.


----------



## gabri65 (17 Settembre 2021)

Il più grosso errore nel portare avanti questa battaglia per sottolineare la malafede che ci sta nel sistema è mettersi a discutere sui numeri, o altre castronerie di dettaglio.

E' chiaro che il vaccino li avrà sempre dalla sua parte, anche giustamente, o propagandati a forza, non importa.

Non è quello il problema. Viene detto di guardare ad altre cose, ma niente. Si guarda il dito ma non ciò che indica, da ormai due anni.

Non saremo mai degli architetti, al primo muro da tirare su litighiamo per metterlo qui o lì, senza andare a vedere il progetto.

Per questo ci possono comandare, non siamo che dei muratori ignoranti.


----------



## claudiop77 (17 Settembre 2021)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Ti devo correggere: forse hai ragione sulla fascia 12-25 ( ma non sono sicuro nemmeno qui), ma anche tra i 30 a i 40 è statisticamente meglio vaccinarsi, questa statistica vale *nelle fasi epidemiche in cui c'è un' alta circolazione*
> 
> Oh cosi dicono i numeri ufficiali, non prendertela con me, riporto solo una informazione che probabilmente ti era sfuggita.
> 
> ...


Io ho avuto 2 colleghi che hanno fatto il vaccino e hanno avuto trombosi.
Poi è sempre difficile correlare con certezza. Uno dei due però è probabilmente il collega più atletico, corre diverse volte alla settimana.


----------



## Devil man (17 Settembre 2021)

sunburn ha scritto:


> La società umana, sin dagli albori, si fonda su una rinuncia a spazi, anche molto estesi, di libertà individuale in vista di un'ordinata convivenza tra esseri umani, il tutto più o meno efficacemente garantito da una tutela, civile e penale, degli spazi di libertà individuali rimanenti da possibili azioni altrui che possano indebitamente ridurli o lederli.
> Ci sono attività che, pur essendo genericamente classificabili come esercio di un diritto individuale, vengono vietate tout court, altre che vengono consentite solo in presenza di specifiche garanzie che non causeranno danni a terzi, altre che, pur intrinsecamente pericolose, vengono consentite a patto di prendere misure adatte a limitare il rischio di danni a terzi e via dicendo.
> Ergo, si può discutere sulla necessità e sull'opportunità dell'introduzione di un obbligo vaccinale, ma il tuo discorso appare un filino(giusto in filino) forzato.


Quello che è un filino forzato è che siamo l'unico Paese in Europa e forse anche nel mondo dove ci costringono al green pass per lavorare ( in tutte le categorie pubbliche e private.... Dimmi uno che lavora al PC da casa come infetta un cliente ?? Tramite lo schermo ?? ) Giusto un filino..

Tanto questo vaccino non me lo farò perché 1. non protegge dal contagio e 2. il mito “anche se si prende, si prende in forma lieve” è falso e ci sono i dati inglesi e israeliani a dimostrazione di questo.


----------



## Davidoff (17 Settembre 2021)

Obbligano a vaccinarsi per lavorare, quindi tutti i milioni di pensionati che ancora sono scoperti potranno continuare a rifiutare il vaccino. Siamo governati da dei geni, a meno che non sia malafede bella e buona.


----------



## hakaishin (17 Settembre 2021)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> si hai ragione, ma il punto focale è che davvero ( e non ho motivi di mentire) non sono a conoscenza di alcun caso di persone che hanno avuto problemi seri da vaccino.
> Nessuno peggiore di una febbre alta.
> 
> Ma davvero uno 0 ultra tondo.
> Il che è ovviamente un bene, ripeto, ci mancherebbe avere tanti casi avversi al vaccino, cribbio.


Dipende dai casi.
Io non conosco nessuno che sia morto di covid, non conosco persone che abbiamo sofferto tanto col covid, soprattutto giovani. Conosco almeno un centinaio di persone al momento che hanno preso il covid, compresi i miei genitori e mio fratello. Conoscevo però una ragazza di 38 anni e una figlia che è morta dopo astrazeneca. Quindi?


----------



## pazzomania (17 Settembre 2021)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Dipende dai casi.
> Io non conosco nessuno che sia morto di covid, non conosco persone che abbiamo sofferto tanto col covid, soprattutto giovani. Conosco almeno un centinaio di persone al momento che hanno preso il covid, compresi i miei genitori e mio fratello. Conoscevo però una ragazza di 38 anni e una figlia che è morta dopo astrazeneca. Quindi?


Quindi non lo so, vivi sempre nel tuo mondo tu su questa questione.

C'è una realtà tutta tua, ed una realtà globale. Tu vedi sempre le cose all' opposto del resto del pianeta.

O sei un genio o sei un pazzo.

Mi pare tu abbia detto di esserti vaccinato quindi non fai parte della categoria no-vax, chiaramente.


----------



## Ragnet_7 (17 Settembre 2021)

claudiop77 ha scritto:


> Io ho avuto 2 colleghi che hanno fatto il vaccino e hanno avuto trombosi.
> Poi è sempre difficile correlare con certezza. Uno dei due però è probabilmente il collega più atletico, corre diverse volte alla settimana.


Io ne ho 100 e nessuno ha avuto problemi. 

quando capirete che la propria esperienza personale in statistica conta zero? Si chiama bias


----------



## Raryof (17 Settembre 2021)

Davidoff ha scritto:


> Obbligano a vaccinarsi per lavorare, quindi tutti i milioni di pensionati che ancora sono scoperti potranno continuare a rifiutare il vaccino. Siamo governati da dei geni, a meno che non sia malafede bella e buona.


Ma lol, è quello che vogliono, accoppare un po' di vecchi o magari dargli una bella spintarella..


----------



## pazzomania (17 Settembre 2021)

Ragnet_7 ha scritto:


> Io ne ho 100 e nessuno ha avuto problemi.
> 
> quando capirete che la propria esperienza personale in statistica conta zero? Si chiama bias


Si assolutamente, infatti quando sparo numeri, scrivo volutamente il termine "sparo" proprio per far capire che sono pienamente cosciente che non abbia valore statistico assoluto.

Però ecco, il fatto di conoscere direttamente decine o centinaia di persone vaccinate, e probabilmente migliaia per via indiretta, e non essere a conoscenza di alcun caso serio di effetto collatterale del vaccino, mi fa dormire sonni tranquilli.
Nonostante, come benissimo dici tu, non abbia chissà che valore l' esperienza personale.


----------



## pazzomania (17 Settembre 2021)

claudiop77 ha scritto:


> Io ho avuto 2 colleghi che hanno fatto il vaccino e hanno avuto trombosi.
> Poi è sempre difficile correlare con certezza. Uno dei due però è probabilmente il collega più atletico, corre diverse volte alla settimana.


Che sfiga!
Spero stiano bene.


----------



## hakaishin (17 Settembre 2021)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Quindi non lo so, vivi sempre nel tuo mondo tu su questa questione.
> 
> C'è una realtà tutta tua, ed una realtà globale. Tu vedi sempre le cose all' opposto del resto del pianeta.
> 
> ...


Ovviamente non sono no vax. Sono vaccinato da giugno ma quello che vive in un altro mondo credo sia tu purtroppo, completamente obnubilato dai virostar che segui tanto..
Altro che realtà mia..spari numeri e fai il professore ma per dimostrare cosa? Tu conosci tanti morti di covid e zero di vaccino (abiti nella zona più colpita ma va?) e quindi? Che vuoi dimostrare? Così non nascondi il problema.
Per quanto mi riguarda io ho probabilità minima di stare male con il covid come di morire col vaccino. Ma siccome sono sano, se mi permetti non è il massimo sottopormi ad un rischio VOLONTARIAMENTE/OBBLIGATORIAMENTE.
Tutta sta situazione come sempre dal 2020 è stata gestita da cani. Vadano ad obbligare chi rischia veramente e non me.
Io comunque sono vaccinato da giugno, ma sai, mi piace anche ragionare con la mia testa


----------



## Manue (17 Settembre 2021)

Ragnet_7 ha scritto:


> A me il discorso pare abbastanza semplice:
> 
> Noi governo e scienziati mondiali riteniamo che per stare tutti al sicuro bisogna raggiungere immunità di gregge. Per raggiungerla serve che ci si vaccini velocemente tutti in modo da fermare la circolazione del virus.
> 
> ...



facciamo pagare il ricovero anche a quelli che fumano...
quelli che guidano in stato di ebrezza o banalmente non rispettano il codice della strada...

ecc ecc.. 

ci sono concetti condivisibili, 
ma il far pagare il ricovero è davvero illegibile.


----------



## Ragnet_7 (17 Settembre 2021)

Manue ha scritto:


> facciamo pagare il ricovero anche a quelli che fumano...
> quelli che guidano in stato di ebrezza o banalmente non rispettano il codice della strada...
> 
> ecc ecc..
> ...



chi fuma lede se stesso, chi guida in stato di ebrezza e uccide va in galera, chi non si vaccina lede gli altri prima che se stesso.

Il concetto mio è populista senza capo ne coda, infatti non si è mai parlato di far pagare i ricoveri e per certi versi sto scherzando anche se la situazione divertente non è.


----------



## hakaishin (17 Settembre 2021)

Manue ha scritto:


> facciamo pagare il ricovero anche a quelli che fumano...
> quelli che guidano in stato di ebrezza o banalmente non rispettano il codice della strada...
> 
> ecc ecc..
> ...


Anche perché rugherebbe anche a me pagare la terapia intensiva per un 97enne vegetale che ha il covid…


----------



## Dexter (17 Settembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da tutti i quotidiani in edicola, ci siamo per l'obbligatorietà del vaccino (alias Green pass) per tutti i lavoratori. Sia pubblici che privati. Oggi arriverà l'ok da parte del Governo.
> 
> Draghi:"Si fa quello che si deve fare. Anche se impopolare".


Vacciniamoci tutti, TUTTI...30enni, 22enni, bambini di 10 anni...non fa niente che in caso di malattia sarebbero tutti asintomatici...non fa nulla che l'80% degli over12 in Italia é già coperto, ha già il Greenpass...continuiamo a fare finta che i numeri non contino nulla  un grassone 50enne rischia come un ragazzino di 14 anni che gioca a calcio no? Ovvio. Scommetto che gli ospedali sono pieni nelle vostre città immaginarie. Quanto é complicato e "complottista" fare 2+2...molto più da *Einstein* pensare che le case farmaceutiche non abbiano alcun interesse.


----------



## pazzomania (17 Settembre 2021)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Ovviamente non sono no vax. Sono vaccinato da giugno ma quello che vive in un altro mondo credo sia tu purtroppo, completamente obnubilato dai virostar che segui tanto..
> Altro che realtà mia..spari numeri e fai il professore ma per dimostrare cosa? Tu conosci tanti morti di covid e zero di vaccino (abiti nella zona più colpita ma va?) e quindi? Che vuoi dimostrare? Così non nascondi il problema.
> Per quanto mi riguarda io ho probabilità minima di stare male con il covid come di morire col vaccino. Ma siccome sono sano, se mi permetti non è il massimo sottopormi ad un rischio VOLONTARIAMENTE/OBBLIGATORIAMENTE.
> Tutta sta situazione come sempre dal 2020 è stata gestita da cani. Vadano ad obbligare chi rischia veramente e non me.
> Io comunque sono vaccinato da giugno, ma sai, mi piace anche ragionare con la mia testa


Ti garantisco che non seguo nessuno, te lo dissi già tempo fa, ormai la pandemia mi ha dato a noia.
Non leggo più alcun articolo, trasmissione, zero. Dopo un po' mi annoio pure io.

A meno che siano argomenti totalmente nuovi, tipo i vaccini e i suoi numeri.

Pero' perseveri, dall' alto delle tue competenza, a prendere per il culo gente iper-competente con curriculum chilometrici che fa da 50 anni il medico, boh... spero tu nella vita reale ti muova in modo più oculato, che ti devo dire.

Sul discorso di pensare con la propria testa fai benissimo e hai la mia stima, ma quando mi trovo in una stanza, dove 9 persone la pensano in un modo, e sono l' unico a pensarla diversamente, giusto tenere botta se si è davvero convinti, ma farsi almeno due domande è doveroso.


----------



## Mika (17 Settembre 2021)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Mi rammarica che si debba arrivare a questo per far capire alla gente che è strettamente necessario che si vaccini tutti.
> Bisogna arrivare all imposizione, incredibile.


C'è gente che lo ha fatto per lavorare e ora ha dolori atroci e per assurdo non riesce a lavorare, ma siccome hanno firmato la liberatoria non prenderanno un euro dallo Stato per il danno fisico e psicologico che stanno subendo. Come me lo spieghi, Lollo, si sono viste le loro vite fisicamente rovinate. Che mi dici sulla faccenda?


----------



## Manue (17 Settembre 2021)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Buonafortuna  (cioè,non in senso ironico!)
> 
> Io dopo l'ennesimo ricatto (con tanto di ghigno di soddisfazione di Brunetta),sono ancora più convinto a non farmi iniettare proprio nulla.
> Se prima ci stava un 30% di possibilità,ora dopo quel discorso (e quei sorrisini) la possibilità è scesa allo 0%.



Grazie,
al livello comunicativo e governativo, 
potevano e dovevano fare meglio


----------



## hakaishin (17 Settembre 2021)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Ti garantisco che non seguo nessuno, te lo dissi già tempo fa, ormai la pandemia mi ha dato a noia.
> Non leggo più alcun articolo, trasmissione, zero. Dopo un po' mi annoio pure io.
> 
> A meno che siano argomenti totalmente nuovi, tipo i vaccini e i suoi numeri.
> ...


Le persone super competenti su cui sbavi hanno perso ogni tipo di credibilità. Credo ai fatti e non alle chiacchiere. Tu hai competenza zero su tante è cose e pontifichi no? Lascialo fare anche agli altri caro pazzo. Non puoi avere l’esclusiva.
Non ti preoccupare che nella vita reale so il fatto mio, come penso sia lo stesso per te.
Tu sei sicuro che solo io la pensi diversamente? 
Ma li leggi i post qui? Qui se non sei in minoranza al massimo sei 50-50 
Fattele tu un paio di domande, ne gioveresti


----------



## Trumpusconi (17 Settembre 2021)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> No dai,secondo me si può arrivare a proporre i gulag.
> Ogni giorno sempre più in basso,eh ?


Ma quali gulag su.
Semplicemente è giusto che si sappia che esiste una parte di popolazione che è totalmente recalcitrante alle norme del vivere civile e che si è totalmente messa di traverso durante una pandemia invece di fare la propria parte 

Che poi ripeto, fate tanto rumore ma siete una esigua minoranza, quindi dubito il decisore politico si stia strappando i capelli al momento, anzi, la campagna procede a gonfie vele.
Semplicemente è un discorso di fare il proprio dovere di buon cittadino, il resto sono chiacchiere.

Che ci devo fare amico rossonero, sono un pragmatico e non ho fiducia nella pancia del popolino.
Ogni tanto serve la carota, ogni tanto il bastone.
Per fare funzionare decentemente un paese, dopo aver provato 9 mesi con la carota, serve elargire qualche bastonata!


----------



## numero 3 (17 Settembre 2021)

Crazy rossonero 90 ha scritto:


> Quello che mi fa impazzire è che nemmeno rende invincibile questo (cosiddetto) vaccino.. cosa me ne frega se al massimo è meno aggressivo !? se posso essere contagiato e contagiare


Anche io esco matto, non riesco a farmene una ragione un inutile vaccino volontario che non mi garantisce e non mi tutela su nulla è di fatto reso obbligatorio per vivere una vita normale.
Dove sono i politici?
Dove è la magistratura?
Dov'è il garante della privacy?
Dov'è è il sindacato?
Dov'è è l'unione consumatori?
Dov'è è l'unione europea?
Dov'è il diritto costituzionale?


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (17 Settembre 2021)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Pero' perseveri, dall' alto delle tue competenza, a prendere per il culo gente iper-competente con curriculum chilometrici che fa da 50 anni il medico, boh... spero tu nella vita reale ti muova in modo più oculato, che ti devo dire.



Io questi discorsi proprio non li capisco.
O meglio,fin quando è un "no vax" a pretendere di spiegare qualcosa ad un medico,potrei anche darti ragione.

Ma qui il discorso è diverso.
La comunità scientifica non rema tutta dalla stessa parte e quelli che la pensavano diversamente,sono stati imbavagliati e buttati giù dalla nave.
E ad essere buttata giù dalla nave non è stata la casalinga di voghera,ma medici che pensavano diversamente da altri medici.

Se ripenso che noi in Italia abbiamo dato retta ad *asini come Burioni* ("il virus non arriverà mai in Italia"),etichettando come complottisti e terroristi i medici che mettevano in allarme ll'Italia per l'arrivo del virus......

E 1 anno e mezzo dopo ? 1 anno e mezzo dopo mi ritrovo lo stesso Burioni a pontificare (anche sul red carpet),mentre quelli che avevano ragione sono stati accantonati,dopo essere stati bullizzati ed etichettati in ogni maniera.
Certe volte essere la "maggioranza" non significa avere in tasca la verità assoluta.


----------



## pazzomania (17 Settembre 2021)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Ma li leggi i post qui? Qui se non sei in minoranza al massimo sei 50-50


Pure questo tocca spiegarti, guarda che sono stanco!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! (scherzo ovviamente)

Non siamo 50 e 50, non funziona cosi.
E' il potere del web e dei social in generale.

In Italia fortunatamente no-vax e negazionisti sono una piccolissima minoranza, ma se ti fai un giro su web/social pare, come dici tu, ci sia una bel pareggio.

Invece non è affatto cosi, ed in questo forum sarà la stessa cosa.

Se cerchi ci sono miriadi di articoli e studi al riguardo.

Comunque io non pontifico, quando so una cosa la spiego a chi ha mancanza di informazioni ( come in questo caso tu che sei davvero convinto in questo forum sia ben metà a pensarla come te), e apprezzo quando capita il contrario, capita spessissimo di impare qui dentro.
Altrimenti me ne sto zitto, come quando si parla di tattica e robe simili nel calcio.


----------



## Raryof (17 Settembre 2021)

Dexter ha scritto:


> Vacciniamoci tutti, TUTTI...30enni, 22enni, bambini di 10 anni...non fa niente che in caso di malattia sarebbero tutti asintomatici...non fa nulla che l'80% degli over12 in Italia é già coperto, ha già il Greenpass...continuiamo a fare finta che i numeri non contino nulla  un grassone 50enne rischia come un ragazzino di 14 anni che gioca a calcio no? Ovvio. Scommetto che gli ospedali sono pieni nelle vostre città immaginarie. Quanto é complicato e "complottista" fare 2+2...molto più da *Einstein* pensare che le case farmaceutiche non abbiano alcun interesse.


Beh il modo migliore di controllare la ricchezza è controllare le persone o renderle semilibere, ovviamente lo fanno in Europa perché come ho sempre detto non possono farlo altrove, questo virus è il virus del benessere, uccide i sani, negli altri paesi nemmeno si lavano il culo ma non hanno drammi, nulla, popolazione giovane, da noi invece no, bisogna andare a controllare la ricchezza e la vita delle persone nella speranza che i tanti vecchiacci maledetti e moribondi tirino le cuoia un po' meglio di prima, col volere di Dio, ovviamente.
Brutta cosa davvero, tra l'altro l'obbligo giustamente non ha il minimo senso, è studiato per evitare noie, infatti giustamente lo rendono "aziendale", così come lo avevano reso obbligatorio all'interno delle strutture ospedaliere e poi non hanno nemmeno licenziato chi non si è fatto iniettare il siero, è il classico modo per far passare una roba inutile e controllante per un qualcosa di lecito, statale, civile, altrimenti sarebbe un obbligo stile canone, lo paghi perché respiri e lì sì, lì pagheresti l'aria che respiri dove circola il terribile virus del benessere che accoppa i ciccioni e i vecchi.
La più grande vittoria in tutto questo ambarabam, per loro, sono quelli che lo hanno fatto per essere lasciati in pace e per poter vivere come semiliberi, salvi ma in pericolo comunque, salvi ma veicolanti, salvi ma in attesa di nuove indicazioni migliorative.
Oltre al business c'è pure il cambiamento del modo di vivere, che diventa più tecnologico e vincolante, in poche parole si paga l'aria che si respira e si diventa pazienti di stato, strumenti, numeri, statistica, chi non è tecnologico muore (vecchi, moribondi) e chi accetta di avere dei vincoli senza alcuni minimo vantaggio sostanziale è semplicemente considerato cittadino evoluto, di Serie A, ma non solo, addirittura sano e salvo, nel giusto.
Più si va avanti più ci sono delle complicazioni che fanno parte dell'accanimento politico, invece di allentare e di tornare a vivere normalmente anche a livello burocratico fanno di tutto per ritornare al punto di partenza, tanto il mondo è già fo::uto, hanno ceduto la sovranità del cittadino alla multinazionali, lo hanno chiamato progresso green e hanno fatto il certificatino con nome inglese, ma non sembra un po' strano a voi o siete persone non pensanti? hanno comprato delle dosi e le dovranno fare tutte, noi paghiamo per avere risorse umane, sieri sperimentali che non salvano nessuno e veicolano comunque il virus, mantengono il distanziamento, le quarantene, tutto, paghiamo per complicarci le cose, per rimanere in attesa della soluzione peggiorando le cose all'interno e creando volutamente un nuovo nemico da combattere che rende più forte il cambiamento sociale ormai già ben accettato (e ciaone, con l'ipocondria e stress che c'è ormai passerà qualsiasi cosa, altro che ius soli, bollette più care e forse chissà, si giocheranno pure la carta del grin pazz pure per entrare nela botteghina del paesello).
Bellissimo paese l'Italia, si salvano i giovani dalle malattie artificiali create per uccidere i vecchi e quindi spostare ricchezza, visto che comunque i soldi qui si bruciano con nulla, saremmo capaci di comprare 50 mlrd di € di carta igienica col bidet dentro casa...


----------



## hakaishin (17 Settembre 2021)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Ma quali gulag su.
> Semplicemente è giusto che si sappia che esiste una parte di popolazione che è totalmente recalcitrante alle norme del vivere civile e che si è totalmente messa di traverso durante una pandemia invece di fare la propria parte
> 
> Che poi ripeto, fate tanto rumore ma siete una esigua minoranza, quindi dubito il decisore politico si stia strappando i capelli al momento, anzi, la campagna procede a gonfie vele.
> Semplicemente è un discorso di fare il proprio dovere di buon cittadino, il resto sono chiacchiere.


La cosa del buon cittadino fa ridere i polli ma vi piace così tanto che finirete per crederci pure 
Ma perché non ve la prendete con gli anziani e i deboli che non vogliono vaccinarsi?


----------



## hakaishin (17 Settembre 2021)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Pure questo tocca spiegarti, guarda che sono stanco!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Non siamo 50 e 50, non funziona cosi.
> E' il potere del web e dei social in generale.
> ...


Non devi spiegarmi nulla perché delle tue spiegazioni ci facciamo meno di nulla..

Qua dentro pazzo, qua dentro 
Qua dentro=nel forum=dove parliamo.
Delle persone attive di, basta che leggi le discussioni.
Però fidati, pontifichi, su tutto. Su tutto lo scibile umano.
Poi se lo dici tu che io sono l’unico che non la pensa come voi dotti, pensalo pure, tanto non è vero ed è visibile a tutti


----------



## Super_Lollo (17 Settembre 2021)

Mika ha scritto:


> C'è gente che lo ha fatto per lavorare e ora ha dolori atroci e per assurdo non riesce a lavorare, ma siccome hanno firmato la liberatoria non prenderanno un euro dallo Stato per il danno fisico e psicologico che stanno subendo. Come me lo spieghi, Lollo, si sono viste le loro vite fisicamente rovinate. Che mi dici sulla faccenda?


che è un bel problema. Hai pienamente ragione. 
Menomale che non sono ne io ne voi a dover prendere queste decisioni.


----------



## pazzomania (17 Settembre 2021)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Non devi spiegarmi nulla perché delle tue spiegazioni ci facciamo meno di nulla..
> 
> Qua dentro pazzo, qua dentro
> Qua dentro=nel forum=dove parliamo.
> ...


Mi mal interpreti, non pontifico su tutto, semplicemente se non so taccio. Come dovrebbero fare in molti.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (17 Settembre 2021)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Ma quali gulag su.
> Semplicemente è giusto che si sappia che esiste una parte di popolazione che è totalmente recalcitrante alle norme del vivere civile e che si è totalmente messa di traverso durante una pandemia invece di fare la propria parte
> 
> Che poi ripeto, fate tanto rumore ma siete una esigua minoranza, quindi dubito il decisore politico si stia strappando i capelli al momento, anzi, la campagna procede a gonfie vele.
> Semplicemente è un discorso di fare il proprio dovere di buon cittadino, il resto sono chiacchiere.



Hai detto bene,sono chiacchiere,così come quelle di Draghi,Brunetta e altri quadrupedi vari.
Perchè con il 74% della popolazione vaccinata (uno dei primi paesi in Europa) noi siamo l'unico stato (*********) al mondo a continuare a bastonarci i cabbasisi.

Perchè mentre l'Europa torna alla normalità e cerca di rimuovere , giorno dopo giorno,le varie restrizioni,noi invece complichiamo ancora di più le cose,mettiamo paletti e ostacoli vari.

E questo per cosa ? per sentirci dire "che bravi in Italia,hanno vaccinato tot persone" e crogolarci per tutto questo.
Le classiche prese per il cù,così come quando ci dicono "che bravi in italia,vi state facendo carico di tutti gli africani"


----------



## Devil man (17 Settembre 2021)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Quindi non lo so, vivi sempre nel tuo mondo tu su questa questione.
> 
> C'è una realtà tutta tua, ed una realtà globale. Tu vedi sempre le cose all' opposto del resto del pianeta.
> 
> ...


Ci sono categorie che si sono fatti gli altri vaccini e non questo quindi anche loro sono No-Vax ?? Fai pace con il cervello..


----------



## hakaishin (17 Settembre 2021)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Mi mal interpreti, non pontifico su tutto, semplicemente se non so taccio. Come dovrebbero fare in molti.


E questa sarebbe cosa buona e giusta. Ma poche volte ti ho visto tacere..vuol dire che sai un sacco di cose..


----------



## Mika (17 Settembre 2021)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> che è un bel problema. Hai pienamente ragione.
> Menomale che non sono ne io ne voi a dover prendere queste decisioni.


Io sono a favore del vaccino, ma se lo fanno obbligatorio o quasi, devono togliere quel foglio che toglie allo Stato la responsabilità in caso di controindicazioni. Non puoi imporre ai lavoratori di fare il vaccino se no non possono andare a lavorare se poi se accade qualcosa al lavoratore a causa del vaccino, te ne lavi le mani e lasci il poveraccio nelle melma. 

Ed è vero che per il green pass basta il tampone ma ogni 2 giorni un tampone da 20 euro, un lavoratore lavora per pagarsi i tamponi. Mi pare inconcepibile. 

Lo rendi obbligatorio? Bene, ma ti assumi le responsabilità sui soggetti che avranno un rigetto.
Non ti vuoi assumere le responsabilità perché costa troppo per le casse dello Stato risarcire? Allora non lo rendi obbligatorio e togli il Green Pass e ogni individuo si assume la propria responsabilità sulla decisione.


----------



## pazzomania (17 Settembre 2021)

Devil man ha scritto:


> Ci sono categorie che si sono fatti gli altri vaccini e non questo quindi anche loro sono No-Vax ?? Fai pace con il cervello..


Dici di fare pace col cervello a me, dicendo che uno che rifiuta un vaccino non è no-vax.
Mi mandi in cortocircuito.

Ghiaccio bollente.


----------



## Devil man (17 Settembre 2021)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Dici di fare pace col cervello a me, dicendo che uno che rifiuta un vaccino non è no-vax.
> Mi mandi in cortocircuito.
> 
> Ghiaccio bollente.


Non puoi etichettare tutti quelli che rifiutano questo vaccino come No-Vax.. c'è gente che continua a farsi i richiami di altri vaccini..mi sembra semplice da capire...questa voglia di etichettare in modo estremista chi non si vuole fare questo specifico vaccino oppure non vuole fare più altri richiami del seguente è meschino, offensivo e approssimativo... non siamo tutti uguali e non a tutti piace iniettarsi nelle vene qualcosa ogni 6 mesi..
Questa idea di scienza granitica, che detiene verità assolute, è un’idea assolutamente sbagliata e pericolosa..


----------



## pazzomania (17 Settembre 2021)

Devil man ha scritto:


> Non puoi etichettare tutti quelli che rifiutano questo vaccino come No-Vax.. c'è gente che continua a farsi i richiami di altri vaccini..mi sembra semplice da capire...questa voglia di etichettare in modo estremista chi non si vuole fare questo specifico vaccino oppure non vuole fare più altri richiami del seguente è meschino, offensivo e approssimativo... non siamo tutti uguali e non a tutti piace iniettarsi nelle vene qualcosa ogni 6 mesi..
> Questa idea di scienza granitica, che detiene verità assolute, è un’idea assolutamente sbagliata e pericolosa..
> La scienza non può essere un Dogma..


Devi avermi confuso con qualcun altro, mai dato dello stupido a chi non vuole vaccinarsi.
Per me sbagliano, ma non ho mai detto nulla di svilente verso chi non lo fa.

Però sono dei no-vax, sei tu che la vedi come un etichetta per forza dispregiativa, per me non lo è.
E' una semplice constatazione, è un fatto.

Fai il vaccino per il covid? NO > no-vax

Che non vuol dire essere contro ogni vaccino, sei no-vax sul vaccino per il covid, mettila cosi, comunque no-vax.


----------



## Andris (17 Settembre 2021)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Ma quali gulag su.
> Semplicemente è giusto che si sappia che esiste una parte di popolazione che è totalmente recalcitrante alle norme del vivere civile e che si è totalmente messa di traverso durante una pandemia invece di fare la propria parte
> 
> Che poi ripeto, fate tanto rumore ma siete una esigua minoranza, quindi dubito il decisore politico si stia strappando i capelli al momento, anzi, la campagna procede a gonfie vele.
> Semplicemente è un discorso di fare il proprio dovere di buon cittadino, il resto sono chiacchiere.


tu che ti occupi di politica dovresti sapere che ci sono una fiumana di accadimenti scaturiti da molte meno persone di quanti sono attualmente i non vaccinati, talvolta bastano poche centinaia o migliaia a cambiare la storia di un paese.
potrei fare molti esempi a riguardo anche nel caso Italia.
se un politico intercettasse questi voti, come prova a fare Paragone, avrebbe il consenso più alto tra i leader.
solo che non è facilmente attuabile perchè sono persone molto diverse tra loro, non basta dire no ad un vaccino per omologarsi improvvisamente senza altre comunanze


----------



## Devil man (17 Settembre 2021)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Devi avermi confuso con qualcun altro, mai dato dello stupido a chi non vuole vaccinarsi.
> Per me sbagliano, ma non ho mai detto nulla di svilente verso chi non lo fa.
> 
> Però sono dei no-vax, sei tu che la vedi come un etichetta per forza dispregiativa, per me non lo è.
> ...



Allora vuol dire che non sai cosa voglia dire No-Vax.. o fai finta di non capire.. molto semplice dire No-Vax e dire non vogliono fare il seguente vaccino.. è una etichetta che ci hanno appiccicato per incanalare odio verso chi non si vuole vaccinare con questo vaccino.. perché la massa ovviamente pensa No-Vax ( tutti i vaccini ).


----------



## ROSSO NERO 70 (17 Settembre 2021)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Beh il modo migliore di controllare la ricchezza è controllare le persone o renderle semilibere, ovviamente lo fanno in Europa perché come ho sempre detto non possono farlo altrove, questo virus è il virus del benessere, uccide i sani, negli altri paesi nemmeno si lavano il culo ma non hanno drammi, nulla, popolazione giovane, da noi invece no, bisogna andare a controllare la ricchezza e la vita delle persone nella speranza che i tanti vecchiacci maledetti e moribondi tirino le cuoia un po' meglio di prima, col volere di Dio, ovviamente.
> Brutta cosa davvero, tra l'altro l'obbligo giustamente non ha il minimo senso, è studiato per evitare noie, infatti giustamente lo rendono "aziendale", così come lo avevano reso obbligatorio all'interno delle strutture ospedaliere e poi non hanno nemmeno licenziato chi non si è fatto iniettare il siero, è il classico modo per far passare una roba inutile e controllante per un qualcosa di lecito, statale, civile, altrimenti sarebbe un obbligo stile canone, lo paghi perché respiri e lì sì, lì pagheresti l'aria che respiri dove circola il terribile virus del benessere che accoppa i ciccioni e i vecchi.
> La più grande vittoria in tutto questo ambarabam, per loro, sono quelli che lo hanno fatto per essere lasciati in pace e per poter vivere come semiliberi, salvi ma in pericolo comunque, salvi ma veicolanti, salvi ma in attesa di nuove indicazioni migliorative.
> Oltre al business c'è pure il cambiamento del modo di vivere, che diventa più tecnologico e vincolante, in poche parole si paga l'aria che si respira e si diventa pazienti di stato, strumenti, numeri, statistica, chi non è tecnologico muore (vecchi, moribondi) e chi accetta di avere dei vincoli senza alcuni minimo vantaggio sostanziale è semplicemente considerato cittadino evoluto, di Serie A, ma non solo, addirittura sano e salvo, nel giusto.
> ...


forse un po esagerato ma completamente esaustivo della situazione attuale


----------



## pazzomania (17 Settembre 2021)

Devil man ha scritto:


> Allora vuol dire che non sai cosa voglia dire No-Vax.. o fai finta di non capire.. le opzioni sono due


Ho capito cosa intendi eh, ma non sono comunque d' accordo.

Uno che rifiuta un vaccino approvato e fortemente consigliato non saprei come altro definirlo altrimenti.

Non è che non ci capiamo, abbiamo proprio due differenti modi di vedere la parola novax

Per te è un etichetta assoluta e dispregiativa, per me è un semplice significato letterale.


----------



## Lex Hallelujah (17 Settembre 2021)

Andris ha scritto:


> tu che ti occupi di politica dovresti sapere che ci sono una fiumana di accadimenti scaturiti da molte meno persone di quanti sono attualmente i non vaccinati, talvolta bastano poche centinaia o migliaia a cambiare la storia di un paese.
> potrei fare molti esempi a riguardo anche nel caso Italia.
> se un politico intercettasse questi voti, come prova a fare Paragone, avrebbe il consenso più alto tra i leader.
> solo che non è facilmente attuabile perchè sono persone molto diverse tra loro, non basta dire no ad un vaccino per omologarsi improvvisamente senza altre comunanze


Con @Trumpusconi si discute senza problema ma secondo me in questo caso non è in pieno "controllo" di ciò che dice  stilare dossier sulla popolazione "recalcitrante" è una prassi degna di ben altri periodi storici, spero stesse scherzando.
Quanto alla questione in sè, in Italia stiamo facendo di tutto per sembrare i più severi, i più ligi, i più duri e puri. Io non discuto che la sensibilità e le conoscenze di ognuno lo spingano a essere più o meno favorevole a queste decisioni (anche se mi sembra sempre il solito scontro tra tifoserie, con alcuni che scambiano la scienza per una confessione religiosa quando la scienza progredisce da secoli proprio perché viene progressvamente smentita e aggiornata da qualche "pazzo" o "mela marcia", tendenzialmente osteggiato dal resto della comunità scientifica).
Discuto il fatto che alcuni si stanno facendo andare bene tutto senza nemmeno farsi delle domande, proni davanti a megafoni. Mi sembra assurdo. Ormai anche farsi domande è considerato un comportamento socialmente e civicamente inaccettabile.


----------



## pazzomania (17 Settembre 2021)

Tanto per buttarla in battuta:

pensate che se i vaccini faranno terminare (almeno dal punto di vista della vita quotidiana) questa odiosa pandemia, quelli che hanno deciso di non vaccinarsi ringrazieranno noi cavie vaccinate o proprio 'manco una gioia???


----------



## Lex Hallelujah (17 Settembre 2021)

Solo per te però. Attualmente tutti, e dico tutti, usano il termine "novax" in senso dispregiativo.


pazzomania ha scritto:


> Ho capito cosa intendi eh, ma non sono comunque d' accordo.
> 
> Uno che rifiuta un vaccino approvato e fortemente consigliato non saprei come altro definirlo altrimenti.
> 
> ...


----------



## Sam (17 Settembre 2021)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Sono molto contento che Draghi stia andando in direzone dell'obbligo!
> Mi auguro che alla fine rimangano fuori solo i "veri" no vax, ma si riescano ad intercettare i pigri (e sono tanti) e i "fifoni" (che saranno debitamente rassicurati).
> Quota no vax duri e puri disposti anche a perdere il lavoro o stare a casa mesi senza stipendio/ spendere 200-300 euro al mese in tamponi credo siamo sotto l'1%, rimarranno fuori e *mi auguro siano debitamente schedati per questo simpatico contributo alla comunità*


Basta che non sia la solita stella di david gialla.
Ormai è un po’ démodé… qualcosa di originale, magari…


----------



## Sam (17 Settembre 2021)

Ragnet_7 ha scritto:


> chi fuma lede se stesso,











Ragnet_7 ha scritto:


> chi guida in stato di ebrezza e uccide va in galera, *chi non si vaccina lede gli altri prima che se stesso.
> *
> Il concetto mio è populista senza capo ne coda, infatti non si è mai parlato di far pagare i ricoveri e per certi versi sto scherzando anche se la situazione divertente non è.


E a chi farei del male, considerando che secondo i virologi da TV chi ha il vaccino (e siamo a percentuali praticamente bulgare) è super-protetto, tanto da considerare il COVID alla stregua di un'influenza?

Non sarà mica che, in fondo in fondo, non ci credi manco tu a tutta questa immunizzazione?


----------



## Zanc9 (17 Settembre 2021)

Ho paura che nella mia lista ignorati non ci sia più posto


----------



## __king george__ (17 Settembre 2021)

dai che oggi siamo a oltre mille contagi in meno di venerdi scorso...speriamo che reggano le scuole 

la mia idea era (ed in parte è sempre) che ci sarà un'altro lockdown (decisamente piu leggero) questo autunno e sarà l'ultimo...poi ne verremo fuori..piano piano e gradualmente ma ne verremo fuori

forse però ci scanseremo anche l'ultimo lockdown

vediamo..dipende davvero molto dalle scuole


----------



## mil77 (17 Settembre 2021)

Manue ha scritto:


> facciamo pagare il ricovero anche a quelli che fumano...
> quelli che guidano in stato di ebrezza o banalmente non rispettano il codice della strada...
> 
> ecc ecc..
> ...


Ma ancora con sta storia dei fumatori o di chi beve???? Chi fuma paga più tasse degli altri comprando le sigarette proprio per il maggior rischio di dover utilizzare il SSN...lo stesso chi beve comprando gli alcolici...e ti dirò anche gli obesi pagano più tasse comprando cibo schifezza proprio per quello. I non vaccinati per il maggior rischio che hanno di finire in ospedale quali tasse in più pagano? senza contare poi che le tasse che vengono girate al SSN è per la normale attività; in pandemia di normale attività non c'è proprio nulla.


----------



## mil77 (17 Settembre 2021)

Sam ha scritto:


> Vedi l'allegato 1320
> 
> 
> 
> ...


A chi farai male lo scoprirai quando farai male a qualcuno (spero no). Sono già in corso diverse cause sia civili che penali....sia sulle cose minori (non vaccinato positivo che obbliga alla quarantena il vaccinato), sia su quelle più serie (non vaccinato che passa il covid a vaccinato e questo finisce ricoverato in ospedale o addirittura muore). Nel secondo caso oltre al civile c'è anche il penale.


----------



## Sam (17 Settembre 2021)

mil77 ha scritto:


> Ma ancora con sta storia dei fumatori o di chi beve???? Chi fuma paga più tasse degli altri comprando le sigarette proprio per il maggior rischio di dover utilizzare il SSN...lo stesso chi beve comprando gli alcolici...e ti dirò anche gli obesi pagano più tasse comprando cibo schifezza proprio per quello. *I non vaccinati per il maggior rischio che hanno di finire in ospedale quali tasse in più pagano?* senza contare poi che le tasse che vengono girate al SSN è per la normale attività; in pandemia di normale attività non c'è proprio nulla.


L'IVA sui pacchetti di fazzoletti.



mil77 ha scritto:


> A chi farai male lo scoprirai quando farai male a qualcuno (spero no). Sono già in corso diverse cause sia civili che penali....sia sulle cose minori (non vaccinato positivo che obbliga alla quarantena il vaccinato), sia su quelle più serie (non vaccinato che passa il covid a vaccinato e questo finisce ricoverato in ospedale o addirittura muore). Nel secondo caso oltre al civile c'è anche il penale.


E no eh...
Qua c'è qualquadra che non cosa.
A parte che sono cause che non stanno in piedi: il vaccino non è obbligatorio, quindi essendo che io sono nel pieno diritto di non essere vaccinato, tu non hai nessun diritto a venire risarcito da me nel caso tu ti sia infettato. Altrimenti è come dire che se ti attaccassi l'influenza, da non vaccinato, tu potresti subire conseguenze più gravi e morire. E io ti dovrei risarcire. Sorry man, ma non funziona così. Non in questo mondo per lo meno.
Se hai paura di venire contagiato e morire, rimani a casa in una campana di vetro e non rompere le palle al prossimo. Il mondo funziona così.

Detto ciò, se anche le cose stessero davvero come dici allora staresti implicitamente dicendo che l'immunizzazione da vaccino non esiste, dato che se io ti contagio rischi di andartene al creatore, così come me.
Quindi stai dicendo che i virostar dicono scemenze.


----------



## gabri65 (17 Settembre 2021)

mil77 ha scritto:


> Ma ancora con sta storia dei fumatori o di chi beve???? Chi fuma paga più tasse degli altri comprando le sigarette proprio per il maggior rischio di dover utilizzare il SSN...lo stesso chi beve comprando gli alcolici...e ti dirò anche gli obesi pagano più tasse comprando cibo schifezza proprio per quello. I non vaccinati per il maggior rischio che hanno di finire in ospedale quali tasse in più pagano? senza contare poi che le tasse che vengono girate al SSN è per la normale attività; in pandemia di normale attività non c'è proprio nulla.



Ma che stai dicendo. Anzi, è vero, hai detto proprio bene.

Ecco perché si paga il canone TV, con le schifezze che passano in televisione c'è più rischio di intasare i manicomi.

Ma cerchiamo di essere seri, dai. 'Ste discussioni finiscono sempre in deliri.


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (17 Settembre 2021)

Alla fine l'essere umano è così da sempre, non c'è nulla di cui stupirsi.
Basta pensare che nelle macchine moderne, hanno dovuto inserire "il suono fastidioso" legato alla cintura non allacciata, perché la gente non ci arriva da sola a capire che allacciarsi è un fattore esclusivamente legato al proprio bene. 
Hanno dovuto mettere multe salatissime e controlli stretti per cercare di far calare i pazzi che vanno in giro sbronzi e drogati in auto e potrei continuare.
Sta accadendo la stessa cosa per il vaccino. Che sia un vaccino fake, un virus fake, una baracconata globale puo' anche essere, il dubbio è lecito e ci puo' stare. Ma facciamo finta che il vaccino serva per davvero, che non ci sia alcun complotto e che sia l'unica via di uscita (così pare eh) son sicuro che l'obbligo di vaccinarsi l'avrebbero dovuto mettere anche se al governo ci fosse un certo Gesù Cristo, figlio di Dio. Perché la gente è anche così! Non tutti capiscono cosa sia meglio per il loro bene, allora altri devono pensarlo per loro.


----------



## gabri65 (17 Settembre 2021)

OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> Alla fine l'essere umano è così da sempre, non c'è nulla di cui stupirsi.
> Basta pensare che nelle macchine moderne, hanno dovuto inserire "il suono fastidioso" legato alla cintura non allacciata, perché la gente non ci arriva da sola a capire che allacciarsi è un fattore esclusivamente legato al proprio bene.
> Hanno dovuto mettere multe salatissime e controlli stretti per cercare di far calare i pazzi che vanno in giro sbronzi e drogati in auto e potrei continuare.
> Sta accadendo la stessa cosa per il vaccino. Che sia un vaccino fake, un virus fake, una baracconata globale puo' anche essere, il dubbio è lecito e ci puo' stare. Ma facciamo finta che il vaccino serva per davvero, che non ci sia alcun complotto e che sia l'unica via di uscita (così pare eh) son sicuro che l'obbligo di vaccinarsi l'avrebbero dovuto mettere anche se al governo ci fosse un certo Gesù Cristo, figlio di Dio. Perché la gente è anche così! Non tutti capiscono cosa sia meglio per il loro bene, allora altri devono pensarlo per loro.



Codesto discorso a me va bene.

Ma chi ha concepito le cinture di sicurezza non ci va sul red carpet a Venezia, dopo aver detto tutto e il contrario di tutto.

Liberami il vaccino da tutte le oscenità teatrali e puzzolenti che stiamo vedendo da due anni, poi vedrai che il numero di no-vax crolla vertiginosamente. Quando vedi del fumo uscire da una boscaglia, diventi restio ad andarci a fare tranquillamente un pic-nic.

Non tutti capiscono una cosa del genere, hai ragione. Molto, molto pochi.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (17 Settembre 2021)

OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> Alla fine l'essere umano è così da sempre, non c'è nulla di cui stupirsi.
> Basta pensare che nelle macchine moderne, hanno dovuto inserire "il suono fastidioso" legato alla cintura non allacciata, perché la gente non ci arriva da sola a capire che allacciarsi è un fattore esclusivamente legato al proprio bene.
> Hanno dovuto mettere multe salatissime e controlli stretti per cercare di far calare i pazzi che vanno in giro sbronzi e drogati in auto e potrei continuare.
> Sta accadendo la stessa cosa per il vaccino. Che sia un vaccino fake, un virus fake, una baracconata globale puo' anche essere, il dubbio è lecito e ci puo' stare. Ma facciamo finta che il vaccino serva per davvero, che non ci sia alcun complotto e che sia l'unica via di uscita (così pare eh) son sicuro che l'obbligo di vaccinarsi l'avrebbero dovuto mettere anche se al governo ci fosse un certo Gesù Cristo, figlio di Dio. Perché la gente è anche così! Non tutti capiscono cosa sia meglio per il loro bene, allora altri devono pensarlo per loro.



Guarda che ancora ad oggi il vaccino obbligatorio non è stato introdotto e probabilmente maici sarà un obbligo vero e proprio.
Preferiscono ricattare le persone con questa pagliacciata del super green pass,che di fatto è si un obbligo mascherato,ma alla fine toccherà sempre a te,comune cittadino,firmare la liberatoria e assumerti i tuoi rischi.

Ma se sono così tanto sicuri del vaccino,perchè non lo rendono direttamente obbligatorio ?
Di cosa hanno paura ?
Delle reazioni avverse ? impossibile,tutti,giornaloni,super virologi,giornalisti,politici affermano che le reazioni avverse sono quasi nulle,quindi ?

P.S Uno stato serio avrebbe fatto parlare UNA sola persona,come può essere fauci per gli Usa.
Non 1000 virologi che cambiano idea dal giorno alla notte e dicono tutto e il contrario di tutto.

Uno stato serio non avrebbe tirato su questa pantomima,parlando prima di immunità di gregge e poi,una volta raggiunta la cifra stabilità,uscirsene fuori con la pagliacciata del vaccino obbligatorio per poter lavorare,in modo tale da aumentare ancora la platea di vaccinati.

E uno stato serio non avrebbe certamente minacciato e ricattato la popolazione,infatti questa cosa solo da noi pecoroni poteva succedere. In fondo,non ci siamo mai ribellati per niente,tasse,lavoro,nulla di nulla.Figurati se potevamo ribellarci per dei ricatti,ma scherziamo ? Tanto domenica ci sarà la partita,il sabato il gf,il venerdi uomini e donne,eeeeehehhh


----------



## mil77 (17 Settembre 2021)

Sam ha scritto:


> L'IVA sui pacchetti di fazzoletti.
> 
> 
> E no eh...
> ...


E chi ha detto che sei obbligato a farlo? è una tua libera scelta e ogni libera scelta porta conseguenze....il codice civile dice chiaramente che se una persona cagiona un danno ingiusto a terzi è tenuto al risarcimento. Se tu con una tua scelta crei un danno ad un altro sei tenuto a risarcirlo (non solo sul vaccino in tutti i campi della vita). Allo stesso modo il codice penale prevede che se per colpa causi lesioni ad un terzo questo può sporgere querela penale nei tuoi confronti, e se le lesioni sono gravissime o c'è il decesso di una persona il procedimento penale parte d'ufficio.

Dei virologi non mi interessa, non sono un virologo, non sono un medico, non è il mio campo....Non mi permetterei mai di parlare di efficacia di vaccini, effetti collaterali, conseguenze a lungo termine perchè non sono in grado e di sicuro non mi informo su internet di quelle cose. Sento pareri di persone competenti e mi faccio un'idea certo, ma di sicuro non sono in grado di reggere una discussione in quel campo.

Io visto che ho studiato legge parlo solo di quello e al livello di legge, ordinamento giuridico è così. 

Ripeto di sono già cause di corso...una persona (che questo oltre a non essere vaccinato è proprio stupido ma questo è un altro discorso) è stata imputata anche per omicidio volontario, ovviamente poi stralciato perchè non c'erano i presupposti, ma è ancora indagato per epidemia colposa e omicidio colposo.


----------



## Sam (17 Settembre 2021)

OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> Alla fine l'essere umano è così da sempre, non c'è nulla di cui stupirsi.
> Basta pensare che nelle macchine moderne, hanno dovuto inserire "il suono fastidioso" legato alla cintura non allacciata, perché la gente non ci arriva da sola a capire che allacciarsi è un fattore esclusivamente legato al proprio bene.
> Hanno dovuto mettere multe salatissime e controlli stretti per cercare di far calare i pazzi che vanno in giro sbronzi e drogati in auto e potrei continuare.


Paragone che non c'entra niente e che non dimostra nulla.
La questione della cintura è un uso illegittimo di un veicolo da parte di chi, pur vivendo in un paese nel cui codice della strada è previsto l'uso di cinture, si rifiuti di farne uso.

La questione del vaccino è differente: qui non c'è nessuna legge che mi costringa alla vaccinazione, c'è solo una esortazione con mezzi squallidi (Green Pass), ma non si è in *nessuna* posizione di difetto, dal punto di vista legale.
Quindi io sono nel pieno *diritto* di decidere per me stesso, se e quando io voglia essere vaccinato.

O forse, devo fare come te: lo fanno tutti quindi lo faccio anch'io? Chi me la fa fare di pensare in maniera propria. Tanto non cambia mai niente. Ma sì, chi se ne importa.

No, io non la penso così. Il mondo non l'ha mai pensata così, visto che se così fosse staremmo ancora sotto i monarchi assoluti dell'Ancien Régime.

Hai voluto fare il vaccino? Fallo. Chi ti dice nulla. Ognuno fa le sue scelte. Siamo in uno stato di diritto, d'altronde.
Ma non venire a dire a me cosa devo o non devo fare, solo perché sei troppo pigro da alzare il fondoschiena dal divano e batterti per poter decidere della tua vita.



OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> Sta accadendo la stessa cosa per il vaccino. Che sia un vaccino fake, un virus fake, una baracconata globale puo' anche essere, il dubbio è lecito e ci puo' stare. Ma facciamo finta che il vaccino serva per davvero, che non ci sia alcun complotto e che sia l'unica via di uscita (così pare eh)
> son sicuro che l'obbligo di vaccinarsi l'avrebbero dovuto mettere anche se al governo ci fosse un certo Gesù Cristo, figlio di Dio. Perché la gente è anche così! Non tutti capiscono cosa sia meglio per il loro bene, allora altri devono pensarlo per loro.


E intanto l'obbligo vaccinale non viene ancora dichiarato. E si prende tempo, con le misure ridicole di questo governo.
Non ti chiedi come mai, vero? Troppo difficile.


----------



## mil77 (17 Settembre 2021)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Ma che stai dicendo. Anzi, è vero, hai detto proprio bene.
> 
> Ecco perché si paga il canone TV, con le schifezze che passano in televisione c'è più rischio di intasare i manicomi.
> 
> Ma cerchiamo di essere seri, dai. 'Ste discussioni finiscono sempre in deliri.


Sono serissimo!!! Puoi pensare quello che vuoi ma la parte di tasse passate al ssn che esistono sulle sigarette, sugli alcolici, sul cibo spazzatura, sulla RCA sono state fatte e messe proprio per quello. Per il maggior rischio di dover usufruire del SSN. Quando tu paghi l'assicurazione auto se vedi nel tagliando c'è scritto SSN....ossia tutti gli automobilisti pagano le tasse che in parte vengono girate al SSN, proprio perchè è più alto il rischio che qualcuno di questi automobilisti possa causare danni che comportino spese sanitarie per lo stato/regioni, mentre chi non guida non paga quelle tasse....non fosse così tutti dovrebbero pagare quando vengono ricoverati.


----------



## mil77 (17 Settembre 2021)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Guarda che ancora ad oggi il vaccino obbligatorio non è stato introdotto e probabilmente maici sarà un obbligo vero e proprio.
> Preferiscono ricattare le persone con questa pagliacciata del super green pass,che di fatto è si un obbligo mascherato,ma alla fine toccherà sempre a te,comune cittadino,firmare la liberatoria e assumerti i tuoi rischi.
> 
> Ma se sono così tanto sicuri del vaccino,perchè non lo rendono direttamente obbligatorio ?
> ...


Non mettono il vaccino obbligatorio solo per scelta politica (anche se non escludo, spero di no, che lo facciano). Hanno scelto il green pass che serve, secondo loro, a non fare più lockdown e a spingere "fortemente" la gente a vaccinarsi.
Sul resto virologi, star, che tutti dicono la loro d'accordissimo con te. Ne bastava uno che parlava chiaro alle persone e ci sarebbero stati meno della metà dei problemi.


----------



## gabri65 (17 Settembre 2021)

mil77 ha scritto:


> Sono serissimo!!! Puoi pensare quello che vuoi ma la parte di tasse passate al ssn che esistono sulle sigarette, sugli alcolici, sul cibo spazzatura, sulla RCA sono state fatte e messe proprio per quello. Per il maggior rischio di dover usufruire del SSN. Quando tu paghi l'assicurazione auto se vedi nel tagliando c'è scritto SSN....ossia tutti gli automobilisti pagano le tasse che in parte vengono girate al SSN, proprio perchè è più alto il rischio che qualcuno di questi automobilisti possa causare danni che comportino spese sanitarie per lo stato/regioni, mentre chi non guida non paga quelle tasse....non fosse così tutti dovrebbero pagare quando vengono ricoverati.



Ma amico bello, non torna, via. E' un po' esagerato. Le tasse sulle sigarette aumentano esponenzialmente, mentre i fumatori diminuiscono. Quelle tasse sono solo un deterrente e un mezzo per gravare su un vizio. Potessero, tasserebbero pure l'aria che respiri.

Poi chiaramente qualcosa viene girato al SSN, ma solo in quanto tassa dello stato per sostenere i suoi servizi. Poi ce lo scrivono per ovvii motivi, chiaro, tra cui disincentivare con una certa persuasione. Di certo sembrerebbe esotico se l'SSN prende soldi dai denari riciclati dalla mafia.


----------



## Sam (17 Settembre 2021)

mil77 ha scritto:


> E chi ha detto che sei obbligato a farlo? è una tua libera scelta e ogni libera scelta porta conseguenze....il codice civile dice chiaramente che se una persona cagiona un danno ingiusto a terzi è tenuto al risarcimento. Se tu con una tua scelta crei un danno ad un altro sei tenuto a risarcirlo (non solo sul vaccino in tutti i campi della vita). Allo stesso modo il codice penale prevede che se per colpa causi lesioni ad un terzo questo può sporgere querela penale nei tuoi confronti, e se le lesioni sono gravissime o c'è il decesso di una persona il procedimento penale parte d'ufficio.


E te lo ripeto di nuovo: non sei in nessuna posizione di poter dare la colpa agli altri, considerando che la malattia è un evento non controllabile da nessuno, e quindi non sei in grado di dimostrare che se quella persona avesse avuto il vaccino non ti avrebbe fatto del male, considerando che il morto si era vaccinato e che, guarda caso, è morto ugualmente.
Senza contare che, essendo che chi ha contagiato, a sua volta è stato contagiato, potenzialmente (dati i numeri) da un vaccinato, allora anch'egli è vittima a sua volta. E, considerando che chi ha contagiato il presunto colpevole potenzialmente può essere un vaccinato, allora decadrebbe tutto il tuo impianto accusatorio che vede nella non vaccinazione la causa del contagio e della morte.
Quindi cosa fai? Cerchi il paziente zero di Wuhan? Che a sua volta potrà dimostrare di essere stato una vittima di un virus coltivato in laboratorio?

Se come avvocati avete così tanto tempo da dedicare a cause ridicole come queste, forse fareste meglio ad impiegarle laddove si verificano LE VERE ingiustizie. Magari vi fruttano meno, ma almeno riuscireste ad andare a dormire con un pelo di serenità in più.




mil77 ha scritto:


> Io visto che ho studiato legge parlo solo di quello e al livello di legge, ordinamento giuridico è così.
> 
> Ripeto di sono già cause di corso...una persona (che questo oltre a non essere vaccinato è proprio stupido ma questo è un altro discorso) è stata imputata anche per omicidio volontario, ovviamente poi stralciato perchè non c'erano i presupposti, ma è ancora indagato per epidemia colposa e omicidio colposo.


Certo. Aspettiamo le condanne.
Leggeremo sui notiziari: condanne esemplari ai novax che contagiano gli ariani. Al via il Tribunale per la Difesa della Razza.


----------



## mil77 (17 Settembre 2021)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Ma amico bello, non torna, via. E' un po' esagerato. Le tasse sulle sigarette aumentano esponenzialmente, mentre i fumatori diminuiscono. Quelle tasse sono solo un deterrente e un mezzo per gravare su un vizio. Potessero, tasserebbero pure l'aria che respiri.
> 
> Poi chiaramente qualcosa viene girato al SSN, ma solo in quanto tassa dello stato per sostenere i suoi servizi. Poi ce lo scrivono per ovvii motivi, chiaro, tra cui disincentivare con una certa persuasione. Di certo sembrerebbe esotico se l'SSN prende soldi dai denari riciclati dalla mafia.


Ripeto è così. ho fatto l'esempio della Rca perchè più facile da capire. Sulle sigarette, non so bene quanto costano, ma facciamo 5 euro. 2.5 vanno al produttore, il resto allo stato. di quei 2,5 euro che vanno allo stato, 50 centesimi vanno al SSN. Tutti i fumatori, come tutti gli automobilisti, pagano il maggior rischio di utilizzo del SSN, pur se magari la metà di loro non ne usufruiranno mai. Ma lo stesso per es. sulla benzina, la paga solo chi guida, le tasse che si pagano sulla benzina sono, in parte, per il maggior inquinamento creato rispetto a chi non guida.


----------



## gabri65 (17 Settembre 2021)

mil77 ha scritto:


> Ripeto è così. ho fatto l'esempio della Rca perchè più facile da capire. Sulle sigarette, non so bene quanto costano, ma facciamo 5 euro. 2.5 vanno al produttore, il resto allo stato. di quei 2,5 euro che vanno allo stato, 50 centesimi vanno al SSN. Tutti i fumatori, come tutti gli automobilisti, pagano il maggior rischio di utilizzo del SSN, pur se magari la metà di loro non ne usufruiranno mai. Ma lo stesso per es. sulla benzina, la paga solo chi guida, le tasse che si pagano sulla benzina sono, in parte, per il maggior inquinamento creato rispetto a chi non guida.



Sì, ok.



mil77 ha scritto:


> Non mettono il vaccino obbligatorio solo per scelta politica (anche se non escludo, spero di no, che lo facciano). Hanno scelto il green pass che serve, secondo loro, a non fare più lockdown e a spingere "fortemente" la gente a vaccinarsi.
> Sul resto virologi, star, che tutti dicono la loro d'accordissimo con te. Ne bastava uno che parlava chiaro alle persone e ci sarebbero stati meno della metà dei problemi.



Eccoci.

Viene detto da due anni e siamo ancora qui a pesticciare.

Ergo la scienza c'entra poco. Quello che c'entra è la poltrona e la paura di passare da nazisti, seppure per il bene dei cittadini.

Ergo, la credibilità è zero.

E non venitemi a dire che è giusto fare così. Se è una scelta politica e il vaccino funziona, allora sono responsabili di morti e contagi evitabili, oltre a danni economici e sociali dovuto al traccheggiamento circa la decisione giusta da prendere.

Siamo stati i primi e i più colpiti. Dovevamo uscirne per primi. E invece stiamo messi ancora peggio.


----------



## mil77 (17 Settembre 2021)

Sam ha scritto:


> E te lo ripeto di nuovo: non sei in nessuna posizione di poter dare la colpa agli altri, considerando che la malattia è un evento non controllabile da nessuno, e quindi non sei in grado di dimostrare che se quella persona avesse avuto il vaccino non ti avrebbe fatto del male, considerando che il morto si era vaccinato e che, guarda caso, è morto ugualmente.
> Senza contare che, essendo che chi ha contagiato, a sua volta è stato contagiato, potenzialmente (dati i numeri) da un vaccinato, allora anch'egli è vittima a sua volta. E, considerando che chi ha contagiato il presunto colpevole potenzialmente può essere un vaccinato, allora decadrebbe tutto il tuo impianto accusatorio che vede nella non vaccinazione la causa del contagio e della morte.
> Quindi cosa fai? Cerchi il paziente zero di Wuhan? Che a sua volta potrà dimostrare di essere stato una vittima di un virus coltivato in laboratorio?
> 
> ...


Se scrivi certe cose penso che non sai bene come funziona il concetto di colpa....se uno si vaccina ha fatto tutto il possibile per non creare danni a terzi, ergo non ha colpa se contagia un altro è caso fortuito, quindi nessuno è responsabile. Se uno non si vaccina fa una libera scelta e quindi è tenuto a rispondere delle conseguenze. E' la base del diritto e del vivere sociale. Poi ovvio chi fa causa deve provare che il danno glielo ha creato il non vaccinato, ma se lo prova dubbi sull'esito della causa non ce se sono. E i due casi di cui ho fatto l'esempio io sono già accertati.
P.s. io non mi occupo di queste cose, ma di altro. Poi se per il mio lavoro vengo a conoscenza di queste cose, mi informo, cerco di capire, e soprattutto leggo gli atti.

P.s.s: per i non vaccinati dovrebbe essere (me lo hanno riferito non ho ancora verificato) una sentenza del Trib. di Milano che potrebbe interessare (in internet mettere Avv. Sandri).


----------



## mil77 (17 Settembre 2021)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Sì, ok.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


su questo concordo in pieno, è una scelta politica che nulla ha a che fare con la scienza.


----------



## Devil man (17 Settembre 2021)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Tanto per buttarla in battuta:
> 
> pensate che se i vaccini faranno terminare (almeno dal punto di vista della vita quotidiana) questa odiosa pandemia, quelli che hanno deciso di non vaccinarsi ringrazieranno noi cavie vaccinate o proprio 'manco una gioia???



Non termina niente per il momento.. la variante Delta ha già bucato i vaccini..sia in America che in altri paesi ci sono testimonianze di medici che si stanno contagiando lo stesso insieme ai pazienti... interi reparti contagiati... già Fauci ha dato la possibilità di fare una terza dose insieme ad un Vaccino " Booster " ! Tipo i pacchetti di aggiornamento Windows!!! Ovviamente qui in Italia trapelano "falsi dati positivi" dove dicono che i riparti sono pieni solo di non vaccinati FALSO.. perché la libertà di stampa in Italia è al 45esimo posto dopo il Burkina Faso... Chapeau


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (17 Settembre 2021)

mil77 ha scritto:


> Se scrivi certe cose penso che non sai bene come funziona il concetto di colpa....*se uno si vaccina ha fatto tutto il possibile per non creare danni a terzi, ergo non ha colpa se contagia un altro è caso fortuito, quindi nessuno è responsabile. Se uno non si vaccina fa una libera scelta e quindi è tenuto a rispondere delle conseguenze.* E' la base del diritto e del vivere sociale. Poi ovvio chi fa causa deve provare che il danno glielo ha creato il non vaccinato, ma se lo prova dubbi sull'esito della causa non ce se sono. E i due casi di cui ho fatto l'esempio io sono già accertati.
> P.s. io non mi occupo di queste cose, ma di altro. Poi se per il mio lavoro vengo a conoscenza di queste cose, mi informo, cerco di capire, e soprattutto leggo gli atti.
> 
> P.s.s: per i non vaccinati dovrebbe essere (me lo hanno riferito non ho ancora verificato) una sentenza del Trib. di Milano che potrebbe interessare (in internet mettere Avv. Sandri).



Perchè (legalmente parlando) un normale cittadino,non vaccinato,dovrebbe rispondere delle conseguenze se un vaccino "non" è obbligatorio ?


----------



## Sam (17 Settembre 2021)

mil77 ha scritto:


> Se scrivi certe cose penso che non sai bene come funziona il concetto di colpa....se uno si vaccina ha fatto tutto il possibile per non creare danni a terzi, ergo non ha colpa se contagia un altro è caso fortuito, quindi nessuno è responsabile. Se uno non si vaccina fa una libera scelta e quindi è tenuto a rispondere delle conseguenze.


Ma il vaccino non è considerato uno strumento di protezione fondamentale dal contagio.
Il vaccino, per scelta politica, rimane un extra facoltativo, a discrezione della persona.

Quindi nel momento in cui una persona ha usato già tutte le precauzioni previste dalla legge, e il vaccino non è fra queste, la persona sta già facendo tutto il possibile per ridurre i contagi.


----------



## mil77 (17 Settembre 2021)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Perchè (legalmente parlando) un normale cittadino,non vaccinato,dovrebbe rispondere delle conseguenze se un vaccino "non" è obbligatorio ?


Risponde non in generale, ma solo se crea un danno ad un terzo. Se hai avuto la possibilità di vaccinarti è x scelta non l'hai fatto se crei un danno ad un altro hai colpa. Per farti un esempio stupido, se tu camminando x strada x sbaglio dai un colpo a una persona e questa cade e si fa male, sei tenuto a risarcire il danno che ha subito e se le hai procurato lesioni questa può sporgere querela penale x lesioni colpose.


----------



## mil77 (17 Settembre 2021)

Sam ha scritto:


> Ma il vaccino non è considerato uno strumento di protezione fondamentale dal contagio.
> Il vaccino, per scelta politica, rimane un extra facoltativo, a discrezione della persona.
> 
> Quindi nel momento in cui una persona ha usato già tutte le precauzioni previste dalla legge, e il vaccino non è fra queste, la persona sta già facendo tutto il possibile per ridurre i contagi.


Si ma se tu hai a disposizione uno strumento x evitare di creare danni a terzi e non lo usi, nessuno può contestare la tua libera scelta e ci mancherebbe altro, ma se crei un danno ad un terzo hai la colpa di non aver fatto tutto il possibile x evitare di creare il danno (negli incidenti auto è la classica multa che danno)


----------



## honua (17 Settembre 2021)

mil77 ha scritto:


> Si ma se tu hai a disposizione uno strumento x evitare di creare danni a terzi e non lo usi, nessuno può contestare la tua libera scelta e ci mancherebbe altro, ma se crei un danno ad un terzo hai la colpa di non aver fatto tutto il possibile x evitare di creare il danno (negli incidenti auto è la classica multa che danno)


Ma tu lo strumento lo hai a disposizione e quindi puoi liberamente decidere o meno di utilizzarlo o lo strumento è obbligatorio per legge e tu stai decidendo deliberatamente di non utilizzarlo e quindi crei un danno al prossimo? Poichè non sono un avvocato gradirei un parere su questo


----------



## Jino (17 Settembre 2021)

Saelemaekers ha scritto:


> Prevedo orde di licenziamenti


Beh di fatto se non vuoi fare il vaccino e non ti vuoi fare fare i tamponi vieni sospeso senza stipendio ma non ti possono licenziare. Quindi se ad uno i soldi non mancano ed il titolare accetta questa scelta, uno non rischia nulla.


----------



## Lex Hallelujah (17 Settembre 2021)

mil77 ha scritto:


> A chi farai male lo scoprirai quando farai male a qualcuno (spero no). Sono già in corso diverse cause sia civili che penali....sia sulle cose minori (non vaccinato positivo che obbliga alla quarantena il vaccinato), sia su quelle più serie (non vaccinato che passa il covid a vaccinato e questo finisce ricoverato in ospedale o addirittura muore). Nel secondo caso oltre al civile c'è anche il penale.


Senza offesa, mi sembrano delle cause campate per aria.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (17 Settembre 2021)

Tra un po' si proporrà direttamente la pena di morte per i non vaccinati a leggere certi commenti.

In pratica un Matteo Messina Denaro se vaccinato avrà diritto a tutte le cure gratuite con piene tutele, ma un normale cittadino non vaccinato secondo alcuni dovrebbe farsi processi penali per non so quali danni, pagarsi le cure e finire in galera.

Cioè boh


----------



## Lex Hallelujah (17 Settembre 2021)

mil77 ha scritto:


> Si ma se tu hai a disposizione uno strumento x evitare di creare danni a terzi e non lo usi, nessuno può contestare la tua libera scelta e ci mancherebbe altro, ma se crei un danno ad un terzo hai la colpa di non aver fatto tutto il possibile x evitare di creare il danno (negli incidenti auto è la classica multa che danno)


Questo ragionamento potrebbe avere un filo di solidità solo se il vaccino fosse obbligatorio. Siccome ad oggi non lo è, mi sembra una questione non tirata per i capelli, di più. Fermo restando il fatto che il vaccino non elimina la tua contagiosità, tra l'altro, ma semplicemente la riduce. Non chiedete parcelle salate per queste cose, vi prego.


----------



## Walker (17 Settembre 2021)

Sam ha scritto:


> Ma il vaccino non è considerato uno strumento di protezione fondamentale dal contagio.
> Il vaccino, per scelta politica, rimane un extra facoltativo, a discrezione della persona.
> 
> Quindi nel momento in cui una persona ha usato già tutte le precauzioni previste dalla legge, e il vaccino non è fra queste, la persona sta già facendo tutto il possibile per ridurre i contagi.


Che il vaccino non fosse uno strumento di protezione assoluta si sapeva già da prima che lo facessero.
Anche una persona vaccinata può contrarre il Covid ed eventualmente trasmetterlo ad altri.
Tuttavia, in un soggetto immunizzato, il virus o non riesce ad "attecchire", o, se ce la fa, trova comunque una certa risposta indotta dalla vaccinazione a mettergli i "bastoni fra le ruote", e si riproduce mediamente con una carica virale più debole.
Nelle persone non vaccinate è invece libero di replicarsi senza ostacoli.
Se tutti si vaccinassero potremmo venirne fuori in tempi un po' più brevi, non in ogni caso dall'oggi al domani, ma gradualmente.


----------



## Raryof (18 Settembre 2021)

Ovviamente sono d'accordo con Marcotti







Gli effetti del vaccino non si vedranno nel giro di poco tempo, settimane, mesi, no, gli effetti si vedranno o meglio si potranno notare anche tra 2-5-10 anni (e nemmeno li possiamo immaginare essendo in piena sperimentazione), perché tra 2-5-10 anni chi si sarà vaccinato con questo siero sperimentale non sarà la stessa persona che sarebbe stata se avesse lasciato fare a madre natura, questo perché si è andati a mutare un qualcosa che il nostro organismo già muta o perfeziona di suo, le cellule del nostro corpo si rigenerano ogni anno, un siero sperimentale inoculato come se fosse una specie di acquetta salvifica non dà certezze in nulla ed è per questo che rimarrà sperimentale perché la pandemia stessa è un esperimento, sociale, sanitario, mediatico e tutto quello che volete, un esperimento che è andato a toccare un po' tutto, dal lavoro alla passeggiata al parco al modus vivendi delle persone.
Un virus artificiale, un siero artificiale, il mio corpo non nasce in una provetta però e non capisco perché dovrei andare a farmi iniettare una roba che so già che cambierà il mio organismo e non mi garantirà nulla, a parte aver condizionato me stesso con qualcosa che a bocce ferme non avrei mai dovuto sopportare o non avrei potuto trovare in natura, parlo da trentenne e non da ottantenne, gli ottantenni o novantenni semplicemente non esistono perché non fanno parte della sperimentazione vera e propria (la necessità è accorciargli la vita semmai e comunque subiscono lo stesso la situazione precaria del sistema sanitario lasciato a sé stesso dai salvatori impopolari) ma possono fare numero, sì i vaccinati, le cifre, le cose belle, la finta salvezza per i moribondi che semplicemente non esiste perché di dati su di loro non ce ne saranno ma sui 12 enni, 30 enni, 40 enni e così via sì, loro sono la categoria interessante, non i "deboli", no? altrimenti perché rischiare di coprire tutta una fetta di popolazione senza aver la pretesa di dover continuare la sperimentazione per avere dati più o meno certi tra 5-10-15 anni e Dio solo sa cosa ne sarà di tutte quelle persone che magari moriranno o avranno patologie gravi legate anche al siero ficcatosi in corpo nel 2021 e 2022.
Fate conto che il vaccino sia una specie di veleno lento, da dosare ogni tanto, beh un veleno lento potrà anche garantirmi una similspecie di protezione (non si capisce da cosa visto che posso beccare comunque questo virus artificiale e posso anche veicolare all'infinito) ma se la premura fosse stata quella di sierizzare i più deboli oggi non ci sarebbe nessun tipo di obbligo e invece si sta cercando di fare gli interessi di chi, multinazionali green o robe simili, ci darà dei soldi per fare quello che ci verrà detto, della popolazione a certe persone non frega nulla, la popolazione è ricchezza e per controllare la ricchezza bisogna controllare prima le persone, mi sembra che l'obbiettivo sia piuttosto chiaro e il nemico non sia un semplice virus che a conti fatti non ha mai fatto paura a nessuno sotto i 60.


----------



## Walker (18 Settembre 2021)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Ovviamente sono d'accordo con Marcotti
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ho guardato il filmato.
Marcotti è laureato in scienze statistiche ed economiche.
È quindi in pratica un economista.
Vorrei capire come una persona, che nel suo campo sarà anche bravo non metto in dubbio, possa sentenziare categoricamente cose come quelle che ha detto, entrando in argomentazioni pseudoscientifiche che non hanno nessuna conferma scientifica e che naturalmente sono tutto ciò che il popolo dei no-vax, no-mask e complottisti vari si aspetta di sentirsi dire dalla moltitudine di video disinformativi che si trovano in rete.
Sarebbe come se io andassi a presentare i documenti per la dichiarazione dei redditi in uno studio di architettura, oppure a chiedere di costruirmi la casa al commercialista.
Siamo al delirio più totale.
La pappardella che hai scritto riprende poi spesso cavolate assurde dette anche da questo personaggio, e riflette benissimo la devastante disinformazione a cui molta gente è stata sottoposta in questo periodo.
E soprattutto, come sia sufficiente pubblicare un video nel quale, in pochi minuti, sono state dette una serie impressionante di boiate colossali per trovare consensi, pur avendo una formazione professionale totalmente diversa da quelle di tipo scientifico.
Onestamente io non ho più parole.
L'ultima cosa che mi sento di dire e poi chiudo definitivamente, riguarda la questione degli effetti a lungo termine.
Il sedicente guru del video, tale Dr. Marcotti esperto in statistica ed economia, è già a conoscenza dei nefasti effetti postumi del vaccino.
Ma per fortuna anche la scienza medica sa, da molto tempo, quali sono gli effetti a lungo termine dei vaccini.
E sono, in modo incontrovertibile, l'eradicazione completa (come nel caso del vaiolo) o la riduzione ai minimi termini di malattie gravi che causavano MILIONI di vittime o mutilazioni permanenti ad altrettante persone.
Il tutto suffragato da dati e numeri ampiamente dimostrati.
La scienza non è una religione.
Ma in questa pandemia, col supporto della rete e dei social, si sta facendo di tutto per tentare di farla diventare tale.
Per fortuna, la maggior parte della gente non ci è cascata.


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (18 Settembre 2021)

Sam ha scritto:


> Paragone che non c'entra niente e che non dimostra nulla.
> La questione della cintura è un uso illegittimo di un veicolo da parte di chi, pur vivendo in un paese nel cui codice della strada è previsto l'uso di cinture, si rifiuti di farne uso.
> 
> La questione del vaccino è differente: qui non c'è nessuna legge che mi costringa alla vaccinazione, c'è solo una esortazione con mezzi squallidi (Green Pass), ma non si è in *nessuna* posizione di difetto, dal punto di vista legale.
> ...




Ma chi ti conosce? Chi sei? 
Io il vaccino l'ho fatto per poter tornare a fare ciò che mi pare. Di certo poi non devo dar spiegazioni a un mister nessuno come te.

Il tuo messaggio ha un tono del cavolo. Forse dovresti riguardare i toni quando discuti con qualcuno, non credi? 
Non vuoi vaccinart? Che aazzo me ne frega a me? 
Prendi il Covid e schiatti? Vale quello che ho scritto nella riga sopra. 

Ma fate un po' quello che volete della vostra vita. Per me potete anche forare un sasso e farci sesso che non mi fregherebbe nulla. Si parla per parlare e per scambiarsi l'opinione non per farsi la guerra o per prendere per stupidi chi non la pensa come te. 

"Non ti chiedi come mai vero? Troppo difficile". Già sono ritardato, grazie per avermelo fatto notare! Sarai il mio Dio d'ora in avanti. Torno indietro e mi faccio togliere il vaccino solo perché tu sei contro. Grazie mio sommo Dio! 

P.S: Si si sono pigro vado in palestra 4 volte a settimana perché sono pigro. Forse non sono così complessato come certa gente e mi godo la vita senza paranoie. 




gabri65 ha scritto:


> Codesto discorso a me va bene.
> 
> Ma chi ha concepito le cinture di sicurezza non ci va sul red carpet a Venezia, dopo aver detto tutto e il contrario di tutto.
> 
> ...



Guarda, ti leggo spesso e mi sembri una persona intelligente, però ho notato che la maggior parte dei tuoi commenti sono pieno d'astio, che sia Milan o Covid. Avrai le tue ragioni e non ti giudico, ma le persone non sono tutte così e non lo devono essere per forza. 

Io le notizie sul covid le leggo qua ed ho deciso di smettere di farlo, perché è un argomento di cui ormai non mi importa e non voglio manco far parte di una delle due fazioni che litiga senza mai arrivare ad una conclusione. 

Posso dirti che a me la vita e mi piace da matti. Posso dire che MASCHERINE A PARTE, la mia vita è tornata quella di prima. Io mi vaccinerei altre mille volte tornando indietro, perché son tornato a vivere quasi come prima, perché l'amore della mia vita è tornata a sorridere come ha sempre fatto e perché siamo tornati a proseguire con i nostri progetti. Durerà questa pace? Non durerà? 
Sono domande che non mi pongo al momento, io preferisco godermi il presente, non pensare al futuro perdendomi appunto il presente.


----------



## gabri65 (18 Settembre 2021)

OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> Guarda, ti leggo spesso e mi sembri una persona intelligente, però ho notato che la maggior parte dei tuoi commenti sono pieno d'astio, che sia Milan o Covid. Avrai le tue ragioni e non ti giudico, ma le persone non sono tutte così e non lo devono essere per forza.
> 
> Io le notizie sul covid le leggo qua ed ho deciso di smettere di farlo, perché è un argomento di cui ormai non mi importa e non voglio manco far parte di una delle due fazioni che litiga senza mai arrivare ad una conclusione.
> 
> ...



Scusa, ma credo che mi leggi molto male allora, specie sul Milan. Onestamente sei il primo che mi dice una cosa del genere.

Io del Milan critico la proprietà e qualche maledetto che se ne è andato, e ti sfido a tesserne le lodi. Certo non ci vado leggero. Ma per il resto è una venerazione. Se sono negativo sul Milan, mi immagino cosa pensi degli altri, per esempio chi critica Maldini. Io temo fortemente che tu mi stai confondendo con qualcun altro.

Per quanto riguarda il discorso COVID, sì, sono abbastanza critico. E credo sia comprensibile. Non mi sembra che da due anni stiamo vivendo una bella avventura. Non credo l'abbia richiesta nessuno di noi, almeno spero.

Io ti ho commentato solo per farti osservare che parecchi di quelli che si lamentano vorrebbero vedere buone gestioni della faccenda, senza tutto ciò che ci sta ruotando intorno. E quello che ci ruota intorno è secondo me della pesante malafede e lurido interesse, aldilà della bontà del vaccino. Mi sembra ingiusto accusare la gente quando sta subendo un po' da tutte le parti, e impedire pure di farlo presente. La mia critica, non dico che è costruttiva, ma tende a desiderare una situazione limpida.

Per la cronaca, io sono per il vaccino, e pure obbligatorio. L'ho già scritto varie volte, vedi un po' te. Ma per altre cose sarei per darci anche un taglio.

Sono felice per la tua situazione, che non è assolutamente la mia. Io ho visto il mondo esterno cambiare decisamente. Prima a casa mia sentivo rumori e vedevo luci la sera, adesso è tutto morto. Dove sono andato in vacanza, era una gioia passeggiare e trovarsi in mezzo alla gente con i locali pieni. Adesso ho visto un decimo di quello che c'era prima. Sfortunato io, che ti devo dire.

Tu hai scritto chiaramente che ti va bene così com'è, non ti poni domande e accetti di tutto, basta che dica bene a te. Permettimi di dire che mi sembra una posizione molto egoista e un po' superficiale. Io avrò anche dell'astio, ma almeno combatto perché voglio ritornare esattamente alla situazione di due anni fa, per me e per tutti.

Astio? Mah, sinceramente, non comprendo perchè me lo attribuisci, ecco.

Grazie comunque, contraccambio per l'intelligente.


----------



## mil77 (18 Settembre 2021)

honua ha scritto:


> Ma tu lo strumento lo hai a disposizione e quindi puoi liberamente decidere o meno di utilizzarlo o lo strumento è obbligatorio per legge e tu stai decidendo deliberatamente di non utilizzarlo e quindi crei un danno al prossimo? Poichè non sono un avvocato gradirei un parere su questo


Nel primo caso c'è la colpa, nel secondo caso ci sarebbe il mancato rispetto di leggi e quindi forse anche il dolo. La colpa non implica che sia una cosa fatta apposta, la colpa consiste nel compiere un'azione con negligenza o imprudenza o imperizia.


----------



## mil77 (18 Settembre 2021)

Lex Hallelujah ha scritto:


> Questo ragionamento potrebbe avere un filo di solidità solo se il vaccino fosse obbligatorio. Siccome ad oggi non lo è, mi sembra una questione non tirata per i capelli, di più. Fermo restando il fatto che il vaccino non elimina la tua contagiosità, tra l'altro, ma semplicemente la riduce. Non chiedete parcelle salate per queste cose, vi prego.


Come già risposto se il vaccino fosse obbligatorio ci sarebbe il mancato rispetto di una legge. Nel caso di vaccino non obbligatorio c'è la colpa, ossia agire con negligenza o imprudenza o imperizia.


----------



## Devil man (18 Settembre 2021)

OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> Ma chi ti conosce? Chi sei?
> Io il vaccino l'ho fatto per poter tornare a fare ciò che mi pare. Di certo poi non devo dar spiegazioni a un mister nessuno come te.



" Faccio quello che mi pare " ? Mi precisi cosa ? Da quel che so.. chi si vaccina ha dei piccoli privilegi... Non fa quello che gli pare la spesa la fai sempre con la mascherina, agli eventi sempre con la mascherina e distanziamento pur essendo vaccinato, shopping sempre con la mascherina.. se il tuo " fare quello che mi pare, è solo andare a mangiare al ristorante al chiuso e a ballare " ok " perché se io voglio andare al cinema ad esempio una volta ogni due mesi o ad un concerto 1 volta l'anno mi basta 1 tampone non un siero ogni 5 mesi... Anzi se la regione ritorna in zona gialla e rossa questi " privilegi " verranno rimossi cmq... Scusa ma mi confonde molto il tuo dire " faccio quello che mi pare "


----------



## Lex Hallelujah (18 Settembre 2021)

mil77 ha scritto:


> Come già risposto se il vaccino fosse obbligatorio ci sarebbe il mancato rispetto di una legge. Nel caso di vaccino non obbligatorio c'è la colpa, ossia agire con negligenza o imprudenza o imperizia.


Mi dispiace ma continuo a pensare non regga. A maggior ragione perché il vaccino non elimina la possibilità di trasmettere il virus. Se io sono positivo o so di avere avuto contatti stretti con un positivo, devo rispettare le misure di isolamento altrimenti commetto un reato: è già così, non è niente di nuovo. Ma se non so di essere positivo nè di avere avuto contatti con un positivo, quale sarebbe il reato? 
Tutti hanno il Covid perché qualcuno glielo trasmette: facciamo cause civili e penali a catena fino a individuare il primo contagio occorso al giorno 1 delle vaccinazioni? Il virus non ha le impronte digitale sopra. Come si dimostra che sia stato io a contagiarti e non viceversa? 
E' un vicolo cieco.


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (18 Settembre 2021)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Scusa, ma credo che mi leggi molto male allora, specie sul Milan. Onestamente sei il primo che mi dice una cosa del genere.
> 
> Io del Milan critico la proprietà e qualche maledetto che se ne è andato, e ti sfido a tesserne le lodi. Certo non ci vado leggero. Ma per il resto è una venerazione. Se sono negativo sul Milan, mi immagino cosa pensi degli altri, per esempio chi critica Maldini. Io temo fortemente che tu mi stai confondendo con qualcun altro.
> 
> ...



Puo' essere che io mi sia confuso con qualcun altro, in tal caso mi scuso. 
Chiaro il tuo pensiero, che ci sta anche. A questo punto sarò fortunato io! Qua da me si vede pure più gente rispetto a prima. 

La buona gestione della pandemia non c'è stata in Italia, ma non mi stupisce. Cosa viene gestito bene in Italia a livello governativo? 

Sul resto che dire? Sarò una persona egoista, non l'ho mai negato, magari sono anche superficiale. 
Come staresti combattendo per il tuo bene e quello degli altri? Lo chiedo senza polemica.


Devil man ha scritto:


> " Faccio quello che mi pare " ? Mi precisi cosa ? Da quel che so.. chi si vaccina ha dei piccoli privilegi... Non fa quello che gli pare la spesa la fai sempre con la mascherina, agli eventi sempre con la mascherina e distanziamento pur essendo vaccinato, shopping sempre con la mascherina.. se il tuo " fare quello che mi pare, è solo andare a mangiare al ristorante al chiuso e a ballare " ok " perché se io voglio andare al cinema ad esempio una volta ogni due mesi o ad un concerto 1 volta l'anno mi basta 1 tampone non un siero ogni 5 mesi... Anzi se la regione ritorna in zona gialla e rossa questi " privilegi " verranno rimossi cmq... Scusa ma mi confonde molto il tuo dire " faccio quello che mi pare "



Tralasciamo il fatto che ho scritto in maiuscolo "mascherina a parte" ovviamente l'avrai letto 

Si ti preciso cosa: Vado in palestra, assolutamente senza mascherina, nemmeno la tiro giù dall'auto, son tornato a giocare a calcetto. Sono andato al mare, distanziamento all'esterno, in spiaggia, mascherine? Tutte cose di cui mi sono assolutamente dimenticato e c'era un puttanaio che non finiva più.
Vado al ristorante, al bar, a qualche evento e se volessi andare allo stadio lo potrei fare senza problemi. I concerti stanno per ripartire e quindi potrò tornare a godermeli. 

A me per adesso va bene così e non mi lamento. Chiaro che se mi dicessi "dovrai passare il resto della tua vita così" non ci sto per niente e per nulla al mondo. Ma mi sembra che la via d'uscita sia tracciata e che si veda la luce in fondo al tunnel.


----------



## gabri65 (18 Settembre 2021)

OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> Puo' essere che io mi sia confuso con qualcun altro, in tal caso mi scuso.
> Chiaro il tuo pensiero, che ci sta anche. A questo punto sarò fortunato io! Qua da me si vede pure più gente rispetto a prima.
> 
> La buona gestione della pandemia non c'è stata in Italia, ma non mi stupisce. Cosa viene gestito bene in Italia a livello governativo?
> ...



Nessuna scusa. Non sono uno stinco di stanco, ma ho quella percezione di me stesso. Poi se riceverò altre critiche cercherò di correggermi.

Come combatto?

Anzitutto rispettando le regole per non essere dalla parte del torto e cercando di contribuire. E poi evidenziando quelle cose che a me non tornano, per scuotere le coscienze, che secondo me sono molto addormentate. Il tutto è fatto per lo spirito di vivere nella legalità e opporsi a quelle gestioni che hai sottolineato anche tu. A me quelle gestioni non vanno bene, in generale, poi la cosa è esacerbata da questa pandemia. A volte, leggendo, sembra che abbiamo appena ricominciato a vivere nel paradiso che avevamo anche un paio di anni fa.

In questa pandemia, a parte la condizione sociale da subumano, io ho lavorato e ricevuto lo stipendio, perciò ci sta gente messa molto peggio di me. E' chiaro che se combatto lo faccio anche per gli altri. Non ho mai pensato, e non l'ho mai scritto, che questa situazione non va bene solo perché non vado più in discoteca. Senza polemica.


----------



## mil77 (18 Settembre 2021)

Lex Hallelujah ha scritto:


> Mi dispiace ma continuo a pensare non regga. A maggior ragione perché il vaccino non elimina la possibilità di trasmettere il virus. Se io sono positivo o so di avere avuto contatti stretti con un positivo, devo rispettare le misure di isolamento altrimenti commetto un reato: è già così, non è niente di nuovo. Ma se non so di essere positivo nè di avere avuto contatti con un positivo, quale sarebbe il reato?
> Tutti hanno il Covid perché qualcuno glielo trasmette: facciamo cause civili e penali a catena fino a individuare il primo contagio occorso al giorno 1 delle vaccinazioni? Il virus non ha le impronte digitale sopra. Come si dimostra che sia stato io a contagiarti e non viceversa?
> E' un vicolo cieco.


Ma ovvio che bisogna dimostrare chi ha passato il virus. Nei due casi che ho fatto esempio io sono già dimostrati.


----------



## Maurizio91 (18 Settembre 2021)

Jino ha scritto:


> Beh di fatto se non vuoi fare il vaccino e non ti vuoi fare fare i tamponi vieni sospeso senza stipendio ma non ti possono licenziare. Quindi *se* ad uno i soldi non mancano ed il titolare accetta questa scelta, uno non rischia nulla.


Quel "se" non mi sembra una condizione da poco. Insomma, il 31 dicembre è lontano, e vivere per tutto questo tempo senza più entrate non è il massimo, specialmente se poi ci sono anche figli da sfamare. Sono tempi duri per un no vax, perché a questo punto la posta in gioco si sta alzando davvero tanto. Fin dove si vuol spingere una convinzione nata magari da un mezzo trafiletto su internet?

Come ho detto altre volte, si è giunti a un punto in cui l'opinione non è più solo opinione; l'opinione sta concretamente influenzando la vita di queste persone che, per fare un esempio di altro genere, è il parametro che si valuta per stabilire la gravità di un disturbo psicologico, ovvero quanto questo disturbo resti marginale o quanto arrivi ad influenzare la vita sociale, familiare, lavorativa del soggetto.

Già si rinuncia a qualcosa che protegge la salute, ma adesso i soldi, il lavoro, la famiglia? Tutto perché? Perché "sono sicuro che i dati sull'efficacia del vaccino sono falsi. E' tutto falso". Un no vax equilibrato avrebbe la consapevolezza del fatto che l'incertezza, dal suo punto di vista, dovrebbe riguardare sia una sponda che l'altra; quindi, mettendo le due posizioni alla pari per mancanza di attendibilità, tanto vale continuare a lavorare, continuare a vivere. Ma appunto il problema spesso è il caratteristico s-quilibrio di questi soggetti.

Non parliamo poi dell'eventualità in cui l'estensione dell'obbligo venisse anche estesa temporalmente, oltre il 31 dicembre. Non mi pare che il gruppo dei non vaccinati sia formato solo da aristocratici con milioni in banca. Un no vax sarebbe disposto a finire alla caritas pur di combattere la sua personalissima battaglia? (che a mio parere a volte non è solo una battaglia "contro la farsa del covid e i governi mondiali" ma è anche diciamo personale)


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (18 Settembre 2021)

Maurizio91 ha scritto:


> *Non parliamo poi dell'eventualità in cui l'estensione dell'obbligo venisse anche estesa temporalmente, oltre il 31 dicembre. *Non mi pare che il gruppo dei non vaccinati sia formato solo da aristocratici con milioni in banca. Un no vax sarebbe disposto a finire alla caritas pur di combattere la sua personalissima battaglia? (che a mio parere a volte non è solo una battaglia "contro la farsa del covid e i governi mondiali" ma anche diciamo personale)



Beh certo,nella nostra italietta è molto probabile che l'emergenza sanitaria la facciano durare anni....anni e ancora altri anni.


----------



## Maurizio91 (18 Settembre 2021)

Walker ha scritto:


> L'ultima cosa che mi sento di dire e poi chiudo definitivamente, riguarda la questione degli effetti a lungo termine.
> Il sedicente guru del video, tale Dr. Marcotti esperto in statistica ed economia, è già a conoscenza dei nefasti effetti postumi del vaccino.


Viaggio nel tempo


----------



## honua (18 Settembre 2021)

mil77 ha scritto:


> Nel primo caso c'è la colpa, nel secondo caso ci sarebbe il mancato rispetto di leggi e quindi forse anche il dolo. *La colpa non implica che sia una cosa fatta apposta*, la colpa consiste nel compiere un'azione con negligenza o imprudenza o imperizia.


Appunto


----------



## Lex Hallelujah (18 Settembre 2021)

mil77 ha scritto:


> Ma ovvio che bisogna dimostrare chi ha passato il virus. Nei due casi che ho fatto esempio io sono già dimostrati.


ma per curiosità, come avete fatto a dimostrarlo?


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (18 Settembre 2021)

Lex Hallelujah ha scritto:


> ma per curiosità, come avete fatto a dimostrarlo?


La cosa paradossale è che se anche uno non vaccinato ha il covid non è detto che sia per forza lui l'untore... Ma se pensiamo pure a questa ipotesi la gente poi si triggera troppo.

Non siamo in presenza di una roba che ti prendi con una scopata stile aids. Magari te lo prendi al supermercato, poi incontri uno che ha il covid non vaccinato e dai la colpa a lui.
Tanto ormai devi andare in galera se non sei vaccinato.


----------



## mil77 (18 Settembre 2021)

honua ha scritto:


> Appunto


E chi ha mai detto il contrario...


----------



## Lex Hallelujah (18 Settembre 2021)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> La cosa paradossale è che se anche uno non vaccinato ha il covid non è detto che sia per forza lui l'untore... Ma se pensiamo pure a questa ipotesi la gente poi si triggera troppo.
> 
> Non siamo in presenza di una roba che ti prendi con una scopata stile aids. Ma tanto ormai devi andare in galera se non sei vaccinato.


Appunto. Il vaccino non elimina il rischio di contagiarsi e contagiare. Non ho capito di cosa stiamo parlando...


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (18 Settembre 2021)

Lex Hallelujah ha scritto:


> Appunto. Il vaccino non elimina il rischio di contagiarsi e contagiare. Non ho capito di cosa stiamo parlando...


E' la caccia alle streghe. Un po' come quei poveretti che venivano accusate di portare sfiga. Succede na disgrazia?

E' colpa di qualcuno che sta in culo a tutti che porta rogna.


----------



## mil77 (18 Settembre 2021)

Lex Hallelujah ha scritto:


> ma per curiosità, come avete fatto a dimostrarlo?


Premesso che io non c'entro nulla, ma ho solo letto gli atti di causa. Uno trattasi di un non vaccinato prende il covid e costringe una persona a stare in quarantena x contatto stretto con lui. Questa persona gli ha chiesto i danni x limitazione della sua libertà personale x i giorni di quarantena + il danno patrimoniale x chiusura del suo studio (trattasi di commercialista). L'altro nettamente più grave aveva moglie non vaccinata positiva, lui non vaccinato è andato, nonostante obbligo di quarantena, in ufficio e ha infettato i colleghi. Uno di questi è morto...nel penale indagato x omicidio volontario (poi stralciato perché non c'erano i presupposti), x epidemia colposa e omicidio colposo. Richiesta danni della famiglia del deceduto 2 milioni di euro.


----------



## Lex Hallelujah (18 Settembre 2021)

mil77 ha scritto:


> Premesso che io non c'entro nulla, ma ho solo letto gli atti di causa. Uno trattasi di un non vaccinato prende il covid e costringe una persona a stare in quarantena x contatto stretto con lui. Questa persona gli ha chiesto i danni x limitazione della sua libertà personale x i giorni di quarantena + il danno patrimoniale x chiusura del suo studio (trattasi di commercialista). L'altro nettamente più grave aveva moglie non vaccinata positiva, lui non vaccinato è andato, nonostante obbligo di quarantena, in ufficio e ha infettato i colleghi. Uno di questi è morto...nel penale indagato x omicidio volontario (poi stralciato perché non c'erano i presupposti), x epidemia colposa e omicidio colposo. Richiesta danni della famiglia del deceduto 2 milioni di euro.


Ahhh ecco!
Il secondo non ha rispettato l'obbligo di quarantena e allora è sicuramente penale.
Il primo finirà in un nulla di fatto.
Ci giochiamo qualcosa?


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (18 Settembre 2021)

Lex Hallelujah ha scritto:


> Ahhh ecco!
> Il secondo non ha rispettato l'obbligo di quarantena e allora è sicuramente penale.
> Il primo finirà in un nulla di fatto.
> Ci giochiamo qualcosa?



In realtà pensavo che pure per il secondo è tutto da dimostrare. E' colpevole di aver violato la quarantena, ma un avvocato serio porterà a suo favore il fatto che è impossibile sapere con certezza se li ha contagiati lui o il fruttivendolo dove uno dei colleghi andava a comprare la frutta. O magari in metro, bus e chissà dove


----------



## numero 3 (18 Settembre 2021)

Walker ha scritto:


> Ho guardato il filmato.
> Marcotti è laureato in scienze statistiche ed economiche.
> È quindi in pratica un economista.
> Vorrei capire come una persona, che nel suo campo sarà anche bravo non metto in dubbio, possa sentenziare categoricamente cose come quelle che ha detto, entrando in argomentazioni pseudoscientifiche che non hanno nessuna conferma scientifica e che naturalmente sono tutto ciò che il popolo dei no-vax, no-mask e complottisti vari si aspetta di sentirsi dire dalla moltitudine di video disinformativi che si trovano in rete.
> ...


In effetti può non avere le competenze per affermare quello che dice, sono d'accordo. 
MA come spieghi a noi " dubbiosi" che molti scienziati/virologi/medici hanno pareri discordanti? Non hanno studiato sugli stessi libri? Vissuti nello stessa epoca? Avuto esperienze similari? Il mio dubbio fra i tanti è proprio questo...Non sono concordi sulla nascita del virus ,sui rimedi sulla virulenza sulla durata..Mi spiace ma non posso non pormi delle domande


----------



## Walker (18 Settembre 2021)

numero 3 ha scritto:


> In effetti può non avere le competenze per affermare quello che dice, sono d'accordo.
> MA come spieghi a noi " dubbiosi" che molti scienziati/virologi/medici hanno pareri discordanti? Non hanno studiato sugli stessi libri? Vissuti nello stessa epoca? Avuto esperienze similari? Il mio dubbio fra i tanti è proprio questo...Non sono concordi sulla nascita del virus ,sui rimedi sulla virulenza sulla durata..Mi spiace ma non posso non pormi delle domande


Assolutamente d'accordo che è lecito ed anzi doveroso porsi delle domande.
La questione però si pone anche sulla proporzione tra chi la pensa in modo e chi in un altro.
Se in una platea di 100 persone, 95 la pensano in un modo e solo 5 in in altro, dove è maggiormente probabile che stia la verità?
Ecco, in questo potrebbe risponderci il buon Marcotti, che almeno di statistica forse se ne intende...


----------



## gabri65 (18 Settembre 2021)

Walker ha scritto:


> Assolutamente d'accordo che è lecito ed anzi doveroso porsi delle domande.
> La questione però si pone anche sulla proporzione tra chi la pensa in modo e chi in un altro.
> Se in una platea di 100 persone, 95 la pensano in un modo e solo 5 in in altro, dove è maggiormente probabile che stia la verità?
> Ecco, in questo potrebbe risponderci il buon Marcotti, che almeno di statistica forse se ne intende...



Sai benissimo che non si può stabilire la "verità" in codesto modo, in più i numeri sono totalmente tirati a casaccio.

Se tu mi dici che è doveroso porsi delle domande, ma poi contemporaneamente le squalifichi con il rosso a causa delle percentuali, non credere di poter essere reputato un giusto. Ma nemmeno lontanamente.

Tu parti dall'assioma, non so se ingenuamente o strumentalmente, che chi si vaccina o accetta la situazione sia automaticamente d'accordo su tutta una linea di posizioni e pensieri che vengono accorpati, ma che sono molto distanti gli uni dagli altri. C'è un termine per questo modo di fare, e credo proprio che sei in grado di arrivarci da solo.

Assolutamente non mi interessa quello che dice Marcotti, neanche lo guardo. Ma scommetto che certe cose sono state scritte già due anni fa, e si sono avverate. Non che ci sia da vantarsene, eh, anzi, vorrei averle viste rimanere un delirio mentale.


----------



## Lex Hallelujah (18 Settembre 2021)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> In realtà pensavo che pure per il secondo è tutto da dimostrare. E' colpevole di aver violato la quarantena, ma un avvocato serio porterà a suo favore il fatto che è impossibile sapere con certezza se li ha contagiati lui o il fruttivendolo dove uno dei colleghi andava a comprare la frutta. O magari in metro, bus e chissà dove


Vado a colpo sicuro dicendo che chi non rispetta misure di quarantena commette un reato. Tutto da dimostrare però, come dici tu, che sia stata proprio quella persona a contagiarne altre.


----------



## mil77 (18 Settembre 2021)

Lex Hallelujah ha scritto:


> Ahhh ecco!
> Il secondo non ha rispettato l'obbligo di quarantena e allora è sicuramente penale.
> Il primo finirà in un nulla di fatto.
> Ci giochiamo qualcosa?


Il primo il giudice ha già detto alle parti di trovare un accordo. Ha fatto capire che ci sarà condanna, ma non sicuramente alle somme richieste dal commercialista. Spinge x arrivare ad un accordo x non dover fare una sentenza e creare così un precedente.


----------



## Lex Hallelujah (18 Settembre 2021)

mil77 ha scritto:


> Il primo il giudice ha già detto alle parti di trovare un accordo. Ha fatto capire che ci sarà condanna, ma non sicuramente alle somme richieste dal commercialista. Spinge x arrivare ad un accordo x non dover fare una sentenza e creare così un precedente.


Al contrario spero che ci sia una sentenza perché voglio leggerla e farmi dei grandi sorrisi. Fossi l'avvocato del convenuto, andrei fino in fondo eccome.


----------



## Lex Hallelujah (18 Settembre 2021)

mil77 ha scritto:


> Il primo il giudice ha già detto alle parti di trovare un accordo. Ha fatto capire che ci sarà condanna, ma non sicuramente alle somme richieste dal commercialista. Spinge x arrivare ad un accordo x non dover fare una sentenza e creare così un precedente.


Seguendo la stessa logica, comunque, devo stare attento a non attaccare il raffreddore a nessuno altrimenti potrei venire chiamato a rispondere in sede civile, no? Se si dimostra che sono uno che non porta la sciarpa e che non fa tutto il necessario per proteggersi, potrei dover risarcire la persona a cui l'ho attaccato se questa ha poi avuto mal di testa e naso chiuso.
Perché non ci sono migliaia di cause così ogni inverno? Semplicemente perchè sono di pasta frolla. il giudice non vuole arrivare a sentenza perchè il suo nome su una pagina comica non vuole metterlo.


----------



## Walker (18 Settembre 2021)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Sai benissimo che non si può stabilire la "verità" in codesto modo, in più i numeri sono totalmente tirati a casaccio.
> 
> Se tu mi dici che è doveroso porsi delle domande, ma poi contemporaneamente le squalifichi con il rosso a causa delle percentuali, non credere di poter essere reputato un giusto. Ma nemmeno lontanamente.
> 
> ...


I numeri "totalmente tirati a casaccio"
(detto con la tua solita schiettezza e "fuori dei denti") sono ovviamente per esemplificare, non per sancire la "verità assoluta".
Ho lavorato per una dozzina di anni nel settore farmaceutico, parlando e discutendo ogni santo giorno di farmaci, patologie e relativi trattamenti con medici, sia di base che specialisti ospedalieri.
Ho potuto ben constatare che anche nella scienza medica esistono idee anche molto diverse tra professionisti nell'approccio terapeutico ad uno stesso problema.
Eppure, tutti hanno studiato più o meno sugli stessi libri ed hanno avuto la stessa formazione di base.
Ma poi, come si dice, ogni medico opera ed agisce in "scienza e coscienza", in base alle sue esperienze personali e, talvolta, alla "corrente di pensiero" a cui aderisce.
Ho conosciuto un medico, regolarmente laureato si intende, che era solito curare i pazienti asmatici con latte e miele.
Eppure avrebbe dovuto aver ben studiato cosa sia la patologia asmatica e quali approcci terapeutici applicarvi.
Questo per dire che non mi sorprende per nulla che ci siano medici no-vax o complottisti.
Per quanto mi riguarda, non ho alcuna bramosia di essere reputato un "giusto".
Qui non stiamo parlando di Olocausto.
Non ho avuto, per ragioni anagrafiche, alcuna possibilità di adoperarmi per salvare persone ebree dalla follia nazista.
Quindi ritengo totalmente fuori luogo un termine del genere.
Io cerco sempre di ragionare con la mia testa, con le mie esperienze e conoscenze personali fino a dove posso arrivarci, ed affidandomi a chi ha studiato e ne sa più di me per tutto ciò che va oltre.


----------



## mil77 (18 Settembre 2021)

Lex Hallelujah ha scritto:


> Seguendo la stessa logica, comunque, devo stare attento a non attaccare il raffreddore a nessuno altrimenti potrei venire chiamato a rispondere in sede civile, no? Se si dimostra che sono uno che non porta la sciarpa e che non fa tutto il necessario per proteggersi, potrei dover risarcire la persona a cui l'ho attaccato se questa ha poi avuto mal di testa e naso chiuso.
> Perché non ci sono migliaia di cause così ogni inverno? Semplicemente perchè sono di pasta frolla. il giudice non vuole arrivare a sentenza perchè il suo nome su una pagina comica non vuole metterlo.


Va beh se x te il virus del covid è come quello del raffreddore non so cosa dirti...


----------



## Lex Hallelujah (18 Settembre 2021)

mil77 ha scritto:


> Va beh se x te il virus del covid è come quello del raffreddore non so cosa dirti...


E' la ratio a fare la differenza. Mi sembri esperto di questioni legali, quindi ti chiedo quale sia la differenza tra i due casi.
1. costringo un collega a lavoro a farsi un paio di giorni a letto con brodo di pollo, naso chiuso e 38.5 di febbre che gli ho attaccato io (che addirittura non sapevo di stare male). Non indosso mai la sciarpina e il cappellino di lana.
2. costringo un collega a dover andare in isolamento perché dopo il nostro contatto sono risultato positivo al covid (non sapevo di averlo quando l'ho visto, non avevo sintomi, non sono obbligato a vaccinarmi contro di esso).
E' esattamente la stessa identica questione. Vedi da solo perché il giudice quella sentenza non vuole proprio pronunciarla.


----------



## gabri65 (18 Settembre 2021)

Walker ha scritto:


> I numeri "totalmente tirati a casaccio"
> (detto con la tua solita schiettezza e "fuori dei denti") sono ovviamente per esemplificare, non per sancire la "verità assoluta".
> Ho lavorato per una dozzina di anni nel settore farmaceutico, parlando e discutendo ogni santo giorno di farmaci, patologie e relativi trattamenti con medici, sia di base che specialisti ospedalieri.
> Ho potuto ben constatare che anche nella scienza medica esistono idee anche molto diverse tra professionisti nell'approccio terapeutico ad uno stesso problema.
> ...



Sì, mi piace parlare chiaramente ed evidenziare le cose. So di essere fastidioso a volte, ma sono un fanatico della precisione (in certe cose). Mio difetto, ci sta.

Non parlavo di dittatura nazista e campi di sterminio, parlavo di ideologia.

Chiaramente non voglio invadere il tuo campo, sicuramente sai delle cose che io non conosco. Ma il tema del discorso è un po' più ampio.

Continuo, stupidamente a questo punto, a battere sempre sul solito tasto. Non si discute la medicina in sé, i filamenti dell'RNA del virus o se è giusto farsi o no un qualsivoglia vaccino. Si discute sul fatto che piovono dall'alto situazioni, direttive e propagande che sono quanto di più disdicevole uno possa immaginare. Questo porta, conoscendo i nostri polli, a dubitare a 360^, pure su cose che magari hanno fondamento scientifico (scientifico a quanto dice qualcuno, perché poi non ti è dato verificarlo sperimentalmente).

Devi fare un atto di fiducia. Con certi delinquenti che ben conosciamo? Vabbè, fidati. Io no. Mi tocca accettare e prendere pure le bastonate se lo dico.

Guarda amico, detto sempre molto chiaramente. Io questa cosa ormai la prendo come una scommessa. Io ho puntato tutti i miei averi su una certa faccenda. Non si tratta di avere ragione o torto. Hai una certa sensibilità e indovini cosa potrebbe accadere.

Ti ho già descritto qualche giorno fa cosa significa vincere o perdere.

Se perdo, allora vuol dire che è andato tutto ok rapidamente e stiamo bene. Ma avrò perso tutti i miei averi. Mi toccherà "scomparire" intellettualmente dalla vergogna. Non oso immaginare cosa uscirà fuori, che già ora becco del terrapiattista/complottista.

Se vinco, allora ok, riscuoto approvazione, ma vuol dire che siamo nella melma più totale. E sempre che questo venga riconosciuto onestamente, perchè magari ci sarà gente che asserisce che mascherine, vaccini e quant'altro sono ormai parte della dieta mediterranea. E sai quanto me ne faccio della vincita.

Guarda te in che situazione sto messo. Diciamo che per ora non credo di perdere, visto che sono due anni che stiamo a baloccarci, ed è stato già detto da tanti che la cosa andrà avanti per parecchio. Purtroppo questo non perdere non mi rende certo felice.



mil77 ha scritto:


> Va beh se x te il virus del covid è come quello del raffreddore non so cosa dirti...



Ci si deve trasformare necessariamente. Lo direbbe la scienza, e pure la logica elemenatare, e da millenni ormai. Per la spagnola e qualsiasi altro virus di questa categoria è sempre stato così, non può essere altrimenti, e sono bastati due anni di totale ignoranza sanitaria, senza ospedali, ricette miracolose o vaccini a sistemare la situazione esattamente come era prima. Non ritorniamo tutte le sante volte sulle solite cose.

Il timeout sta scadendo. Se non è così, allora qualcuno soffia sul fuoco, e sarebbe ora, non detto a te, di abbozzarla con certe prese di posizione unilaterali, e qualcuno dovrebbe finalmente cominciare ad aprire gli occhi.


----------



## mil77 (18 Settembre 2021)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Sì, mi piace parlare chiaramente ed evidenziare le cose. So di essere fastidioso a volte, ma sono un fanatico della precisione (in certe cose). Mio difetto, ci sta.
> 
> Non parlavo di dittatura nazista e campi di sterminio, parlavo di ideologia.
> 
> ...


Che il covid si trasformera' in influenza non ci sono dubbi, ma altrettanto non ci sono dubbi che x adesso non è così.


----------



## mil77 (18 Settembre 2021)

Lex Hallelujah ha scritto:


> E' la ratio a fare la differenza. Mi sembri esperto di questioni legali, quindi ti chiedo quale sia la differenza tra i due casi.
> 1. costringo un collega a lavoro a farsi un paio di giorni a letto con brodo di pollo, naso chiuso e 38.5 di febbre che gli ho attaccato io (che addirittura non sapevo di stare male). Non indosso mai la sciarpina e il cappellino di lana.
> 2. costringo un collega a dover andare in isolamento perché dopo il nostro contatto sono risultato positivo al covid (non sapevo di averlo quando l'ho visto, non avevo sintomi, non sono obbligato a vaccinarmi contro di esso).
> E' esattamente la stessa identica questione. Vedi da solo perché il giudice quella sentenza non vuole proprio pronunciarla.


Sarebbe la stessa cosa se covid e raffreddore fossero la stessa cosa...un virus è endemico nella società, l'altro no...un virus fa vivere una vita sociale normale l'altro no...il livello di contagiosita' è ampiamente diverso.


----------



## gabri65 (18 Settembre 2021)

mil77 ha scritto:


> Che il covid si trasformera' in influenza non ci sono dubbi, ma altrettanto non ci sono dubbi che x adesso non è così.



Eh, vediamo quanto dura questo "non è così".

E speriamo che non si trasformi in qualche altra strana variante, che magari colpisce le vie intestinali.

Così oltre alla mascherina dobbiamo andare in giro anche con il pannolone.


----------



## Walker (18 Settembre 2021)

mil77 ha scritto:


> Sarebbe la stessa cosa se covid e raffreddore fossero la stessa cosa...un virus è endemico nella società, l'altro no...un virus fa vivere una vita sociale normale l'altro no...il livello di contagiosita' è ampiamente diverso.


Aggiungerei anche che il raffreddore non provoca nemmeno i 38,5 di febbre e non uccide nessuno, mentre l'altro ti può devastare i polmoni, con tutte le conseguenze del caso.
Ma vallo a spiegare a chi non vuol capire.
Comincio seriamente a pensare che qualcuno non ci arriva proprio.


----------



## gabri65 (18 Settembre 2021)

Walker ha scritto:


> Aggiungerei anche che il raffreddore non provoca nemmeno i 38,5 di febbre e non uccide nessuno, mentre l'altro ti può devastare i polmoni, con tutte le conseguenze del caso.
> Ma vallo a spiegare a chi non vuol capire.
> Comincio seriamente a pensare che qualcuno non ci arriva proprio.



Scusami, senza polemica, poi ti lascio in pace.

Allora è finita, inutile discutere, chiudiamo tutta la faccenda.

Parliamo di raffreddore per tagliare corto, forse è più vicino il termine influenza. E di influenza si muore da sempre, dovresti saperlo, fa parte della percentuale fisiologica ed accettata. Senza però aver mai ricorso a tutto 'sto casino. Quindi andiamo verso quello che è stato detto, emergenza perenne che diventa normalità.

E aggiungo. Se rimane devastante, visto che noi non possiamo mutare così velocemente, allora il virus o non muta o muta sempre verso il letale, cosa confutata dalla scienza e da millenni di esperienza.


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (18 Settembre 2021)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Nessuna scusa. Non sono uno stinco di stanco, ma ho quella percezione di me stesso. Poi se riceverò altre critiche cercherò di correggermi.
> 
> Come combatto?
> 
> ...




A nessuno vanno bene quelle gestioni. La differenza è che io non ci penso, perché tanto non posso far niente e so che non ho nemmeno la voglia di combattere. Io lo ammetto e non me ne vergogno neanche. È inutile spacciarsi a supereroi perfetti (non sto parlando di te) quando in realtà si è persone ben diverse. C'è chi se ne sbatte di più come me, c'è chi magari lotta di più come te e c'è chi avrà la rivoluzione nel sangue etc etc.

Ma in realtà leggendo pare che ci controllano con chissà quale tecnologia e che moriremo domani a causa del vaccino, in più il Covid riprenderà a go go e ci richiuderanno di nuovo in casa. Mi sembra d'essere uno dei pochi a pensarla in maniera positiva.

Il paradiso non c'era neppure pre covid, ma ora la situazione è questa, bisogna farsela andar bene e godersi i piccoli miglioramenti. Io la vedo così, ognuno poi faccia quel che meglio crede.


----------



## Sam (18 Settembre 2021)

OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> Ma chi ti conosce? Chi sei?


Sono quello che ti ha sbattuto in faccia il tuo stesso ragionamento che hai espresso un post subito dopo.
Solo che quando te lo si dice in faccia, esci fuori la coda di paglia e vai sulla difensiva.



OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> Io il vaccino l'ho fatto per poter tornare a fare ciò che mi pare. Di certo poi non devo dar spiegazioni a un mister nessuno come te.


Non ti ho mai chiesto di darmi spiegazioni. Rileggi bene quello che ti è stato detto.
TU sei quello che qui dentro ha sempre detto che ha fatto il vaccino per mera convenienza e perché in fondo non te ne frega niente.

Poi vieni qui a pontificare su come l'umanità non accetti il bene comune fino a che non glielo impongano e fai gli esempi della cintura di sicurezza e dandoci implicitamente degli stupidi solo perché secondo la tua idea (e qui ti cito testualmente) _Non tutti capiscono cosa sia meglio per il loro bene, allora altri devono pensarlo per loro._
Quindi sì, tesoro, la mia risposta è proprio in tono a queste ridicole affermazioni.

Io non sono né pro e né contro il vaccino in senso assoluto. Ho sempre sostenuto che in uno stato di diritto ognuno dovrebbe poter fare quello che ritiene più opportuno senza condizionamenti di varia natura.
Sono scettico su questa pandemia, fin dall'inizio. E dato il mio scetticismo ho scelto in libertà di non vaccinarmi.

Ne ho semplicemente le palle piene di voi che venite a parlare di bene comune, utilizzando paragoni idioti per dare parvenza di logica in un ragionamento che la logica non sa neanche dove passi di casa.



OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> Il tuo messaggio ha un tono del cavolo. Forse dovresti riguardare i toni quando discuti con qualcuno, non credi?


Non con chi pensa di essere talmente intelligente da ergersi a persona in grado di giudicare il comportamento dell'umanità.
Con le persone così ci vuole il linguaggio terra terra.



OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> Ma fate un po' quello che volete della vostra vita. Per me potete anche forare un sasso e farci sesso che non mi fregherebbe nulla. Si parla per parlare e per scambiarsi l'opinione non per farsi la guerra o per prendere per stupidi chi non la pensa come te.


E allora dovresti stare attento a quello che scrivi, perché nel momento in cui scrivi roba come quella che ho citato, stai chiaramente prendendo per stupido chi non la pensa come te.



OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> P.S: Si si sono pigro vado in palestra 4 volte a settimana perché sono pigro. Forse non sono così complessato come certa gente e mi godo la vita senza paranoie.


Oltre ad allenare i muscoli, magari allena anche la mente ogni tanto.
Perché tra scemenze sul comportamento dell'umanità e arrampicate sui vetri come quella della palestra è evidente che sei troppo sbilanciato.


----------



## Sam (18 Settembre 2021)

Walker ha scritto:


> Che il vaccino non fosse uno strumento di protezione assoluta si sapeva già da prima che lo facessero.


In realtà la questione era più legata al fatto che non è uno strumento necessario di protezione perché non è obbligatorio, non parlavo di efficacia in quel punto.



Walker ha scritto:


> Anche una persona vaccinata può contrarre il Covid ed eventualmente trasmetterlo ad altri.
> Tuttavia, in un soggetto immunizzato, il virus o non riesce ad "attecchire", o, se ce la fa, trova comunque una certa risposta indotta dalla vaccinazione a mettergli i "bastoni fra le ruote", e si riproduce mediamente con una carica virale più debole.
> Nelle persone non vaccinate è invece libero di replicarsi senza ostacoli.
> Se tutti si vaccinassero potremmo venirne fuori in tempi un po' più brevi, non in ogni caso dall'oggi al domani, ma gradualmente.


Può anche darsi che sia così.
Però il punto è che nell'esempio dell'utente a cui si rispondeva, lui parlava di un vaccinato morto, contagiato da un non-vaccinato. E delle cause legali che ne derivano.


----------



## Sam (18 Settembre 2021)

mil77 ha scritto:


> Premesso che io non c'entro nulla, ma ho solo letto gli atti di causa. Uno trattasi di un non vaccinato prende il covid e costringe una persona a stare in quarantena x contatto stretto con lui. Questa persona gli ha chiesto i danni x limitazione della sua libertà personale x i giorni di quarantena + il danno patrimoniale x chiusura del suo studio (trattasi di commercialista). L'altro nettamente più grave aveva moglie non vaccinata positiva, lui non vaccinato è andato, *nonostante obbligo di quarantena*, in ufficio e ha infettato i colleghi. Uno di questi è morto...nel penale indagato x omicidio volontario (poi stralciato perché non c'erano i presupposti), x epidemia colposa e omicidio colposo. Richiesta danni della famiglia del deceduto 2 milioni di euro.


Eh vabbe', però allora qui la situazione è diametralmente opposta a quella di un semplice vaccinato contagiato da un non vaccinato.
Qui non sono state prese nessuna delle misure possibili, perché la prima era la quarantena del soggetto positivo.
Ma questo vale a prescindere dal vaccino.
Anche se fossi vaccinato, prendessi il covid, non rispettassi l'isolamento e contagiassi gli altri, avresti la stessa situazione.


----------



## mil77 (18 Settembre 2021)

Sam ha scritto:


> Eh vabbe', però allora qui la situazione è diametralmente opposta a quella di un semplice vaccinato contagiato da un non vaccinato.
> Qui non sono state prese nessuna delle misure possibili, perché la prima era la quarantena del soggetto positivo.
> Ma questo vale a prescindere dal vaccino.
> Anche se fossi vaccinato, prendessi il covid, non rispettassi l'isolamento e contagiassi gli altri, avresti la stessa situazione.


Si ma al vaccinato non puoi chiedere i danni perché non ha colpa, al non vaccinato si


----------



## Sam (18 Settembre 2021)

mil77 ha scritto:


> Si ma al vaccinato non puoi chiedere i danni perché non ha colpa, al non vaccinato si


Eh non lo so mica, sai?

Voglio dire: dando per assodato che anche un vaccinato può contagiarsi, al punto da venirgli revocato il GP in caso di test positivo, se uno volontariamente esce dalla quarantena, contagia e uccide, gli estremi IMHO ci sono.

Anzi, io in questi frangenti sarei per la volontarietà dell'omicidio. Perché un conto è non sapere di essere positivo, in quanto asintomatico, un conto è sapere di esserlo dopo un tampone, violare la quarantena e contagiare gli altri.

Secondo me, gli estremi ci sono a prescindere dal vaccino.


----------



## Maurizio91 (18 Settembre 2021)

Walker ha scritto:


> ti può devastare i polmoni, con tutte le conseguenze del caso.


Purtroppo. Questa è la testimonianza di uno dei casi di cosiddetto long covid:


----------



## Walker (18 Settembre 2021)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Scusami, senza polemica, poi ti lascio in pace.
> 
> Allora è finita, inutile discutere, chiudiamo tutta la faccenda.
> 
> ...


Non capisco perché continui a quotare post che non erano rivolti a te.
Evidentemente cerchi la polemica a tutti i costi.
So bene che anche di influenza stagionale si muore ogni anno, pressoché esclusivamente pazienti anziani con patologie concomitanti.
Tuttavia, se negli anni "normali" non si ricorre a "tutto sto casino" evidentemente, ragionandoci un attimo, si potrebbe arrivare alla conclusione che l'influenza stagionale ha una percentuale di ospedalizzazione notevolmente inferiore al Sars Cov 2, e quindi non crea neppure lontanamente i problemi di sovraffollamento negli ospedali che un nuovo coronavirus di tipo Sars come questo può creare, e che prima dell'inizio della campagna vaccinale mandava all'ospedale il 13/14 % delle persone che lo contraevano.
Sull'ultimo paragrafo che hai scritto non mi pronuncio.
Non sono un virologo.
Spero solo che, trascorsi due anni dall'inizio della pandemia il bubbone si possa considerare praticamente sgonfio, con tempistiche analoghe a quelle della prima Sars del 2003.
Con questo passo e chiudo, perché onestamente mi sono stancato.
Speriamo di trascorrere un semestre autunno-inverno decente, e poi ne riparliamo la prossima primavera.


----------



## __king george__ (18 Settembre 2021)

Maurizio91 ha scritto:


> Purtroppo. Questa è la testimonianza di uno dei casi di cosiddetto long covid:


se buonanotte....diranno che è pagato da BIG PHARMA..o da Speranza direttamente.. 



ho letto pure gente qui che si lamenta perchè non l'ha presa e vorrebbe prenderlo...mah..io cerco di rispettare tutte le opinioni ma veramente alcune è moooolto faticoso farlo..


----------



## Toby rosso nero (18 Settembre 2021)

Se cominciate a litigare, dopo ben 33 pagine di discussione penso che sia anche ora di chiudere.


----------

